# Bann für Affenjungs ?



## Hunt74 (11. Dezember 2007)

http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/?x=P...UoEQ2WRhGFMxvMQ

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01921&sid=3

Warum wird da nix unternommen ?


----------



## Pomela (11. Dezember 2007)

Hat das schon irgendjemand hochoffiziell einem GM gemeldet oder an Blizzard gemailt? Blizzard unternimmt nichts, wenn nicht der offizielle Weg eingehalten wird.


----------



## Hoiza (11. Dezember 2007)

Hunt74 schrieb:


> http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/?x=P...UoEQ2WRhGFMxvMQ
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01921&sid=3
> 
> Warum wird da nix unternommen ?




Naja schätzte es gibt viele leute die gerne mal den Illidan persönlcih besuchen wollen  und dafür auch bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Dezember 2007)

Bananen sind halt teuer :>


----------



## Hoblino (11. Dezember 2007)

LOL das muss auf jeden Fall nochmal gemeldet werden 
OMG!


----------



## Toyuki (11. Dezember 2007)

Hunt74 schrieb:


> http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/?x=P...UoEQ2WRhGFMxvMQ
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01921&sid=3
> 
> Warum wird da nix unternommen ?



was is daran illegal ? Sie verkaufen ja kein Eigentum von Blizzard (gold oder so) sie zeigen dir ja nur das Contant


----------



## mumba (11. Dezember 2007)

Nette Idee, so kan man auch Geld verdienen und solang Blizzard nix macht, würde ich es auch weiter anbieten. Nem Geschenkten Gaul, guckt man nit ins Maul -.-


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Kommt ma klar Leute ihr seit doch nur neidisch^^ 
Wenns Idioten gibt die das bezahlen würde ich das auch machen!!!
30 € für ein Black Temple Raid... LOL
Ich denke mal eher das soll ein Witz sein oder so... Was für ein Freak würde das bitte machen^^


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

finde das echt hammer - die gehören echt alle gebannt !


----------



## o0Miller0o (11. Dezember 2007)

"Ein Tag bei den Affenjungs Inc"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie peinlich ist das denn ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StyxZ (11. Dezember 2007)

Lol? O_O

Jetzt weiß ich was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsch.. :p


----------



## Satanhimself (11. Dezember 2007)

Mir persönlich ziemlich banane

Nur kann man wirklich Stolz darauf sein durch BT gezogen zu werden ?
du hast dann vielleicht Illidan gesehen , wenn überhaupt, aber bestimmt kaum nützlich zum raid begetragen ....


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> finde das echt hammer - die gehören echt alle gebannt !


Wieso dasn !?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur weil sie etwas anbieten... Derjenige der das in anspruch nimmt ist doch selber schuld...
Und dir schaden sie damit auch nich also was soll son "Die müssen gebannt werden" gelabber...


----------



## Duxo (11. Dezember 2007)

Was stört dich daran? 
..., dass du nicht mit darfst?
..., dass sie mit ihrem Hobby Geld verdienen?
..., das Sie besser sind als du?

Solln sie wenn sie es sich Leisten können.

Ich bemitleide eher diejenigen die es nötig haben es in anspruch nehmen.

Ich kapiere sowieso nicht, dass sich Leute immer über die Leistungen und den Erfolg anderer aufregen, meistens ist es der reine Neid, denn wenns nicht der Neid wäre, dann wäre es egal Wie,Wo,Was. 
Ist wie im RL, wer was leistet und Zeit irgendwo reinsteckt wird belohnt bzw.. besser sein als andere, WoW ist halt kein Game für Casuals.

mfg


----------



## Boogle (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja also für echtes geld ist das schon ein wenig häftig -!-
Auf meinem server gibts eine gilde die nimmt dich für ich glaube 5k g mit in bt und du kannst t6 bekommen ich meine wieso nicht ^^
wer gold zuviel hat kann das machen und sich dadurch durch den content schmuggeln ^^


----------



## Blechdosenritter (11. Dezember 2007)

Services
Items 
Powerleveling 
Accounts
Currency

also diese Reiter finde ich sehr schön..
wenn da was auftaucht muss Blizzard handeln.
weil dann wäre es einmal Accountsharing, Itemselling und Powerleveling.

na ja Geld regiert die Welt..


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Aber wers bezahlen will kanns ja machen... Is zwar hohl aber solche Menschen gibts genug...


----------



## Zuzzi - Nethersturm (11. Dezember 2007)

Hunt74 schrieb:


> http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/?x=P...UoEQ2WRhGFMxvMQ
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01921&sid=3
> 
> Warum wird da nix unternommen ?




Grübel

wie war das mit Onlineshops ohne MwSt. ----> Steuerhinterziehung? 


Aber was solls.

30€ für zig Stunden raiden, und das geteilt durch ca 20 Leute ........

Ich find sowas nur erbärmlich bzw. Größenwahnsinn


----------



## Lexort (11. Dezember 2007)

Hunt74 schrieb:


> Warum wird da nix unternommen ?



Doch wurde doch was unternommen - hab 3 Tage Forenpause kassiert weil ich gesagt habt was ich von den Leuten halte...


----------



## Bloodex (11. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ja mal die härte...


----------



## AkiraSun (11. Dezember 2007)

schau mal weiter @Toyuki sie verkaufen auf Gold und Items
selbst Powerlvling bieten sie an.

tse tse tse, wie weit kann man sinken.
sieht den garnicht ähnlich


----------



## Taraalsir (11. Dezember 2007)

Sich über den Erfolg anderer aufzuregen oder neidisch sein ist eine Sache. Hier gehts um einen klaren AGB Verstoss. Wäre kein Ding wenn sie ingame-währung verlangen würden, aber rl-währung omg.
Ganz klar Affenjungs = Kategorie Chinafarmer = bann


----------



## Riane (11. Dezember 2007)

*hehe* also ich muss schon sagen, auf diese Idee muss man erstmal kommen.
Ich glaub, wenn meine Raidgruppe sagen könnte:,,Doch.. wir können es uns Leisten, jemanden durch BT zu ziehen um dafür Geld verdienen.'' ich würde es tun. Ich mein, warum sollte man sowas nicht machen? Jeder will Kohle verdienen, also lasst sie doch. 
Ich finde die Idee auf jedenfall sehr einfallsreich! ;D

Gl & Hf den Affenjungs beim Geldverdienen! ;D

Edit: Ich glaub 90% von den Spassbremsen hier sind echt neidisch! ^^


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Ma ganz ehrlich... Solange die nich Spamen, Cheaten oder sonstwas können die meinetwegen machen was Sie wollen... Ich zieh dadurch ja keine Nachteile....


----------



## Malakas (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenn zwar keine Affenjungs, aber was die da abziehn ist ja schon die härt ! 

Hoffe Blizzard unterbindet das bevor noch andere auf die Idee kommen, sich die Raidplätze zu bezahlen..


----------



## Toyuki (11. Dezember 2007)

mein freund hat mich auch mal durchs kloster gezogen für ein Bier muss ich ihn jetzt auch bannen lassen??

und ich sehe es so wie die meisten solange sie das ehrlich erarbeiten und nicht die channels flammen ist das voll ok find ich


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> mein freund hat mich auch mal durchs kloster gezogen für ein Bier muss ich ihn jetzt auch bannen lassen??
> 
> und ich sehe es so wie die meisten solange sie das ehrlich erarbeiten und nicht die channels flammen ist das voll ok find ich



Ja auf jedenfall ich melde dein Kollegen jetz bei Blizz.... SO gehts ja nich mein Freundchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (11. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> *hehe* also ich muss schon sagen, auf diese Idee muss man erstmal kommen.
> Ich glaub, wenn meine Raidgruppe sagen könnte:,,Doch.. wir können es uns Leisten, jemanden durch BT zu ziehen um dafür Geld verdienen.'' ich würde es tun. Ich mein, warum sollte man sowas nicht machen? Jeder will Kohle verdienen, also lasst sie doch.
> Ich finde die Idee auf jedenfall sehr einfallsreich! ;D
> 
> ...




ja schon klar Riane...die harten Euronen. weis nicht warum du denkst das da der neid spricht, denk einfachmal weiter. am ende gibt es mats und items auch nur noch gegen Euros. Das kannst du nicht wollen,oder ?


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Malakas schrieb:


> ja schon klar Riane...die harten Euronen. weis nicht warum du denkst das da der neid spricht, denk einfachmal weiter. am ende gibt es mats und items auch nur noch gegen Euros. Das kannst du nicht wollen,oder ?



Na das is bisschen übertrieben... Soweits wirds nich kommen und kanns auch gar nich...


----------



## Gronwell (11. Dezember 2007)

Malakas schrieb:


> ja schon klar Riane...die harten Euronen. weis nicht warum du denkst das da der neid spricht, denk einfachmal weiter. am ende gibt es mats und items auch nur noch gegen Euros. Das kannst du nicht wollen,oder ?



Die kann man sich doch auch selbst farmen.


----------



## Derrty (11. Dezember 2007)

Jungs das hat alles mit werbung zu tun^^

Affenjungs sind ja ne elitegilde, und die machen einfach werbung damit!!


----------



## Gias (11. Dezember 2007)

Juckt mich nicht die bohne
von mir aus kann blizz t6 fuer 100euro verkaufen mir waere es egal
leute die auf sowas neid haben tun mir nur leid
wow pve besteht zwar nur aus itemjagt aber gleich 
angiften weil andere mehr im rl arbeiten statt im spiel ist unsinn


----------



## Zuzzi - Nethersturm (11. Dezember 2007)

Malakas schrieb:


> ja schon klar Riane...die harten Euronen. weis nicht warum du denkst das da der neid spricht, denk einfachmal weiter. am ende gibt es mats und items auch nur noch gegen Euros. Das kannst du nicht wollen,oder ?





Raidleiter an Raid

Mindestgebot 10€ .......... wer bietet mehr?


Höchstbietender gewinnt Item





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (11. Dezember 2007)

Malakas schrieb:


> ja schon klar Riane...die harten Euronen. weis nicht warum du denkst das da der neid spricht, denk einfachmal weiter. am ende gibt es mats und items auch nur noch gegen Euros. Das kannst du nicht wollen,oder ?



Hab ich jemals von den Mats oder Items gesprochen? Ich glaube nicht.
Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass es mir egal ist, dass sie *Raidplätze* verkaufen! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Und darauf bezieht sich auch meine Aussage zu den Neider!

Alles klar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> Jungs das hat alles mit werbung zu tun^^
> 
> Affenjungs sind ja ne elitegilde, und die machen einfach werbung damit!!


Wie ich schon sagte das is wohl eher ein Scherz... Wer würde denn bitte Geld dafür bezahlen!? NIEMAND XD UNd das wissen die auch... Vielleicht solls auch ne Verarsche gegen die Chinafarmer, Powerlevler usw. sein....


----------



## Carnificis (11. Dezember 2007)

Darkkeeper schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte das is wohl eher ein Scherz... Wer würde denn bitte Geld dafür bezahlen!? NIEMAND XD UNd das wissen die auch... Vielleicht solls auch ne Verarsche gegen die Chinafarmer, Powerlevler usw. sein....


Glaub mir es g8ibt genug verrückte die das machen würden^^

Auserdem machen die sich so oder so damit strafbar, weil wenn sie etwas anbieten FÜR GELD und aber die bezahlte oder auch nur angebote Dienstleistung nicht erfüllen nennt man es ganz einfach BETRUG, also so oder so verstoßen sie gegen Regeln ob AB`GB oder Gesetzt^^


----------



## Trisch (11. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen diesem Angebot und den Goldverkäufern ? Also ich sehe keinen.

Wobei erstmal geklärt werden muss ob das Angebot wirklich von den Affenjungs ist oder nicht doch ein fake. Wenn es kein fake ist hoffe ich auf permabann des Accounts vom Anbieter.


----------



## Riane (11. Dezember 2007)

Darkkeeper schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte das is wohl eher ein Scherz... Wer würde denn bitte Geld dafür bezahlen!? NIEMAND XD UNd das wissen die auch... Vielleicht solls auch ne Verarsche gegen die Chinafarmer, Powerlevler usw. sein....



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die nicht umsonst BT anbieten. Weil wie sie ja auch schreiben, muss man die Prequest absolviert haben. Und ich glaub da stimmen mir alle zu, dass diejenigen, welche die Prequest haben, niemals dafür bezahlen würden in den BT mit zu gehen. Wer zahlt schon dafür, wenn er mit seiner eigenen Raidgilde gratis dahin kann? Ich denke mal.. niemand! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und darum geb ich dir recht, dass es warscheinlich nur eine Verarsche ist gegenüber den Chinafarmer ect.


----------



## SixtenF (11. Dezember 2007)

Darkkeeper schrieb:


> Na das is bisschen übertrieben... Soweits wirds nich kommen und kanns auch gar nich...



die gibts doch schon:

-Wappenroecke
-Reittiere (Schildkroete Spektaltiger)
-pet

(wow tcg)


----------



## Scandiaca (11. Dezember 2007)

Nun, ich werd' nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Mir ist es grundlegend egal, ob sich Spieler xyz bei ebay Gold ersteigert oder seine lila Plattenschultern erkauft sind. Was juckts mich?
Das einzige Problem, was ich sehen würde, wenn das ganze überhand nimmt. Stellen wir uns mal vor, in sagen wir mal 2 Monaten muss man seinen Raidplatz mit harten Euros erkaufen. Oder glaubt ihr, die Masche wird keine Nachahmer finden? Naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen, ob Blizz da irgendwann einschreitet, oder das ein einmaliger Gag bleibt. 
Ihr könnt sie ja alle bis dahin an die Wand flamen, vielleicht gehen sie dann aus dem Game und heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pliskin0207 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn man die vorquest für das ganze hat dann hat man doch im normal fall auch ne gilde hinter sich mit der man das ganze sowiso machen kann also warum soll ich dann noch mal 50 € blechen um da mit zu machen


----------



## Jacksn (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja die Neid-Gesellschaft ist doch immer gleich, ob bei Elite-Gilden oder aktuell Managergehältern...^^


----------



## Urielventris (11. Dezember 2007)

Was sich mir nur nicht so wirklich erschliesst ist das man für BT und Hyial doch eh SSC und Eye Clear haben muss das macht man ja auch nicht eben so ohne Funktionierende Raid gemeinschaft, wieso sollte ich mich dann also in Content einkaufen den ich eh als nächstes mit meinem Raid sehen würde???


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (11. Dezember 2007)

Gibt den Affen Zucker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne mal Spass beiseite:

Also ich find,wie glaube ich schon mal gesagt,Blizzard kann nichts dagegen machen weil so Gilden wie Nihilum oder Affenjungs ziemlich oft in den Medien der Computerwelt stehen,also ein wichtiger Werbeträger sind.Da redet ja wieder jeder darüber und schon is wow wieder im Mittenpunkt.



Wenns ihnen Spass macht lasst sie doch machen,vllt sollte da mal ein Jäger hin und den healern dann bei Illidan aggro verbreiten für 50 Euro XD 


MFG Afinogenov61Tim


----------



## womanizer (11. Dezember 2007)

naja... 

frage: "ist das ne leistung, die ich als meine bezeichnen würde"?

mir persönlich ist t6 völlig egal... 
es gibt mittel und wege an andere guten sachen zukommen...

und was das powerlvling angeht...
die, die dafür geld zahlen tun mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich leid!


----------



## Aelthas (11. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die nicht umsonst BT anbieten. Weil wie sie ja auch schreiben, muss man die Prequest absolviert haben. Und ich glaub da stimmen mir alle zu, dass diejenigen, welche die Prequest haben, niemals dafür bezahlen würden in den BT mit zu gehen. Wer zahlt schon dafür, wenn er mit seiner eigenen Raidgilde gratis dahin kann? Ich denke mal.. niemand!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/SIGNED 

wenn man die Prequest hat warum sollte man sich dann noch ziehen lassen?
man ist doch dann mit seinem Raid so eingespieklt und hat mit denen soviele Stunden verbracht das ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann. 

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Scandiaca schrieb:


> Nun, ich werd' nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Mir ist es grundlegend egal, ob sich Spieler xyz bei ebay Gold ersteigert oder seine lila Plattenschultern erkauft sind. Was juckts mich?
> Das einzige Problem, was ich sehen würde, wenn das ganze überhand nimmt. Stellen wir uns mal vor, in sagen wir mal 2 Monaten muss man seinen Raidplatz mit harten Euros erkaufen. Oder glaubt ihr, die Masche wird keine Nachahmer finden? Naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen, ob Blizz da irgendwann einschreitet, oder das ein einmaliger Gag bleibt.
> Ihr könnt sie ja alle bis dahin an die Wand flamen, vielleicht gehen sie dann aus dem Game und heulen
> 
> ...


 Ja sicher da hast du recht... Ich hab mich jetzt auch nur auf diesen einen Fall bezogen.... Sollte das plötzlich überall so sein bzw. sollten die das wirklich ernst meinen sollte denen ma gesagt werden das sie das lieber lassen sollten^^ Aber ich rechne nicht damit das sowas großen anschluss findet... Chinafarmer sind auch verhasst... Wenn die Affenjungs das auch sein möchten dann sollen sie so weitermachen =)


----------



## Hunt74 (11. Dezember 2007)

also nen bann wäre schon i.o.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mich mal im WOW Forum durchgelesen.. das waren ja wohl auch die Spinner die von Blizzard irgendwie 5000g für die eröffnung von AQ verlangt haben..die haben damals auch keinen BANN bekommen.. weil weil diese Zahlung nie erfolgt ist und daher kein Verstoss da war..
NA JA.glaub solangsam das es ein Scherz sein soll in der Hoffnung das wirklich manche LEute so hohl sind und drauf anspringen. Na ja da geh ich lieber twinken..


----------



## Zermeran (11. Dezember 2007)

Also, bei mir auf dem Server gibts das auch!!!

Die nehmen 700-1000g pro BT-Run.
Man hat nur anrecht auf die Klassendrops, die man dann auch zu 100% gewinnt.
Hat man Bedarf (als Jäger) auf einen Bogen, bekommt man ihn zu 100%
Hat ein Krieger Bedarf auf den Bogen, muss er würfeln!!
Man bekommt keine anderen Items, und auch keine Anteile an den entzauberten Items!!


----------



## castaman (11. Dezember 2007)

lol alle schreien mal weider nach dem BANN  xD

@blubb : könntest du evtl auch begründen warum sie gebannt werden sollen? vermute eher nicht, da deine Empörung über diese Sache sicherlich noch zu sehr wallt und sie selbst immer wieder aufschaukelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merkt ihr net, dass sich diese Gilde damit immer wieder im Gespräch halten will? Ausserdem, wenn jemand dafür zahlen will um den Endgame-Content zu sehn dann lasst ihn doch! Sie verkaufen auf diese Weise kein Gold oder ähnliches, sondern regeln praktisch nur wer mitraidet. Und wer den Betrag dafür zahlt, darf eben mit....

aber um den Tenor dieses Freds zu erfassen : BANN BANN BANN ^^

Kleingeistigkeit ftw...

xD


----------



## Ruffnek (11. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> was is daran illegal ? Sie verkaufen ja kein Eigentum von Blizzard (gold oder so) sie zeigen dir ja nur das Contant




Es verstößt gegen die AGB soweit ich weiß. Meine da steht drin das man sich mit dem Spielinhalt nicht gegen Echtes Geld bereichern darf. Also nicht nur Items verkaufen sondern es ist gernell untersagt Items oder Dienstleistungen gegen Bares anzubieten. Aber ihr denkt doch nicht wirklich das Blizzard die Affenjungs Bannen würde?? Es ist kein Geheimnis das es auch in WoW ne zweiklassengesellschaft gibt. Letztens haben einige Mitglieder einer bekannten Gilde abgesprochene Arenakämpfe ausgeführt, das heißt die müssen das so hingekriegt haben das zwei Gruppen immer aufeinander Getroffen und die eine Gruppe immer extra verloren hat um die andere zu pushen(keine ahnung wie die das gemacht haben, das sie auf keine andere getroffen sind). Ende vom Lied war wohl das die Besagten Leute einen Bann von 72 Std bekommen haben und das Arenateam wurde aufgelöst. Lachhaft wenn man bedenkt das anderen Leuten wegen weit geringeren verstößen die sie angeblich noch nichtmal wissentlich begangen haben der Acount permanent gespeert wurde. 

Blizz hat wohl angst ,das wenn sie die Topgilden speeren würden keine mehr da wären die den Highendcontent 
spielen könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rave-Line (11. Dezember 2007)

Es ist mal wieder prima - wie alle Leute wild durcheinander zu reden und die Fakten verdrehen, misachten oder gar nicht erst kennen: 

1. Es war hier schon die Rede "schaut mal die reiter boay ey das ganze programm - powerlevveling gold usw. usw."

Antwort: Die sind grau und bleiben grau und werden wohl auch nie angeboten - ich vermute das ist einfach das Standardlayout des Seitenanbieters und der Verkäufer darf anschalten was immer er will.

2. Die Nutzungsbestimmungen verbieten das was Affenjungs da macht: 

Das verbieten die nutzungsbestimmungen eben NICHT, da: 
- sie sich immer explizit auf das austauschen von Accountdaten beziehen (powerlevelling) oder das Verkaufen von Gegenständen / Gold beziehen

Affenjungs machen hier weder das eine noch das andere - sie verkaufen eine Dienstleistung die bisher so in den AGBs nicht verboten ist. Selbst wenn Blizzard dies nicht gut heißen würde, müsste es zwangsläufig bei einer harten Ermahnung und Unterlassungsaufforderung bleiben - gefolgt von einer AGB Änderung...
Lest euch den Text genau durch - die Affenjungs verlangen sogar die BT Pre abgeschlossen - selbst DIE darf man sich nicht in Hyjal leechen - gesetz den Fall der 1. Boss ist noch nicht gelegt als Abschluss! Es wird auch nicht angeboten, an T6 / andere Items zu kommen - nein, nur die TEILNAHME wird verkauft! Weder werden hier ingame Gegenstände verkauft noch wird irgendein überragender Vorteil daraus verkauft... weil jeder der die Pre fertig hat sich das ganze auch theoretisch selbst anschauen könnte. 

Der einzige wirkliche Verstoß gegen die AGBs ist letztlich der "Verkauf" der Buffmats - hier würde es imho zur o.G. Ermahnung kommen bzw. denke ich nicht dass Blizz was macht bevor die AGBs nicht präzisiert sind. ID Leeching ist nicht erwähnt - und bevor das rechtlich nicht eindeutig ist darf blizz auch nix bannen / sperren usw.

Weil überlegt euch einfach mal die Schlagzeile "elite Gilde verklagt Entwickler" - das wäre ne Headline die selbst szenefremd einschlagen würde - da macht blizz nix bevor sie nicht erstmal unter der hand gequatscht haben...

-> wayne viel aufregung um nix aber coole idee muss ich sagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie ist das schon lustig davon mal abgesehen das dieses Angebot schon länger auf der Seite der Affenjungs verweilt , schreien jetzt alle nach einen Bann nachdem es irgend so ein "neuling" mit seinen 3 Posts ins Forum geschmissen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie bereits erwähnt sind die Reiter, items lvling, etc nicht aktiv.


----------



## Magicnorris (11. Dezember 2007)

bin sicher es gibt welche, die auf das angebot zurückkommen denn wotlk steht vor der tür und die meisten wollen vorher noch illidan gelegt haben.. aber in diesem fall käme doch kein feeling auf. auch wenn es bt ist.. wenn schon denn schon macht man das mit seiner eigenen gilde und hat spaß dabei.


----------



## gyspoxxx (11. Dezember 2007)

Hunt74 schrieb:


> http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/?x=P...UoEQ2WRhGFMxvMQ
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01921&sid=3
> 
> Warum wird da nix unternommen ?




blizzard kann da nix machen ^^ wenn du geld dafür nimmst das einer mit dir gruppen darf is das nicht illegal aber sobald du den loot verkaufen willst dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodariel (11. Dezember 2007)

Darkkeeper schrieb:


> Wieso dasn !?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Absolutes /singned

welchen Grund gibt es sie dafür zu bannen...
b1ubb wenn du Polizist wärest, würdest du wohl auch Kinder verhaften, die ein Kaugummi auf die Straße spucken...


----------



## Arkoras (11. Dezember 2007)

Solange es nicht verboten ist, können die doch machen was sie wollen, oder nicht?
Und wenn es nicht verboten ist, würde ich mich da auch gerne durchziehen lassen, ob man nun mit seiner Gilde 1000mal wiped oder gleich beim ersten Versuch alle killt, ist doch total egal, nur mit dem Unterschied das letzteres schneller geht und nicht so teuer ist...
Aber wie gesagt, solange kein GM was genaues sagt, würde ich mit solchen sachen vorsichtig sein, obwohl die dafür sicher keinen Bann bekommen. Höchstens ne 3 Tage Sperre... Aber wenn das mal ne kleine Gilde machen würde, die keiner kennt, die hätten den Account schneller verloren als man GM sagen kann...


----------



## Lexort (11. Dezember 2007)

gyspoxxx schrieb:


> blizzard kann da nix machen ^^ wenn du geld dafür nimmst das einer mit dir gruppen darf is das nicht illegal aber sobald du den loot verkaufen willst dann ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Baarab sagt eindeutig das Juwelen, Rezepte was jede Raidgilde für Ingamegold verkauft von den Affen für Euros angeboten wurde, auf der ersten Seite 5 Posts zu lesen und sich dann zu äußern kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, oder?


----------



## Dalmus (11. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> du solltest mal daran denken das hier auch Kinder unterwegs sind und mal auf deine aussprache achten


Hachja, da hat einer 1 Jahr lang auf die richtige Gelegenheit gewartet, um seinen ersten Post nach der Anmeldung zu schreiben und dann drückt er sich gleich so gewählt aus...

Zum Thema selbst: Ich find's zum schmunzeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkInfineon (11. Dezember 2007)

schon mal was von viral marketing gehört?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viral_Marketing


----------



## Arido (11. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist den jetzt der Unterschied zwischen "Power-Leveln" und "Raid-durchziehen" ?

Für mich das Gleiche! Also Beides sollte unterbunden werden. 

Wie auch immer... ...meine Meinung!


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> du solltest mal daran denken das hier auch Kinder unterwegs sind und mal auf deine aussprache achten




Jop...das ist das richtige was man da machen muss...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Naja...so lange man es für WoW-Ingame-Gold macht find ich sowas noch normal. Gabs glaube ich auch mal bei mir aufem Server. Aber für rl-Geld find ich das ein bissl arm. Ich würde mir sowas auch nicht kaufen...etwas sinnfrei...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ob es jetzt illegal oder nicht ist. mir Wayne...sollen sie halt gebannt werden oder nicht.


----------



## Foundnonick (11. Dezember 2007)

Duxo schrieb:


> ...........WoW ist halt kein Game für Casuals.
> 
> mfg



Kann ich aber so net stehen lassen. Wenn ich als Casualgamer mit dem für mich Erreichbaren zufrieden bin, dann ist es doch ok. Kann man doch net pauschal sagen, WoW ist kein Game für Casuals.

Zu den Affenjungs: Moralisch kann man vielleicht drüber streiten. Aber wirklich arm sind doch die, die sich das 'leisten'.


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Solange es nicht verboten ist, können die doch machen was sie wollen, oder nicht?
> Und wenn es nicht verboten ist, würde ich mich da auch gerne durchziehen lassen, ob man nun mit seiner Gilde 1000mal wiped oder gleich beim ersten Versuch alle killt, ist doch total egal, nur mit dem Unterschied das letzteres schneller geht und nicht so teuer ist...
> Aber wie gesagt, solange kein GM was genaues sagt, würde ich mit solchen sachen vorsichtig sein, obwohl die dafür sicher keinen Bann bekommen. Höchstens ne 3 Tage Sperre... Aber wenn das mal ne kleine Gilde machen würde, die keiner kennt, die hätten den Account schneller verloren als man GM sagen kann...


Du würdest dich für 30 € durch BT ziehn lassen hab ich das richtig verstanden!?


----------



## Kelios (11. Dezember 2007)

ich nicht ;( i like!


----------



## Thyphon (11. Dezember 2007)

mich stört das net..
wer echt so blöde ist und 30-50 ECHTE (!!!) euro zahlt..
damit er mal illidan oder so sehen kann..
von legen ist ja keine rede..
na klar schaffen werden sie's schon..
aber wenn nicht..
dann hat man pech..
mit ich sage mal 40 euro kann man exterm viel RL machen..
schönen abend mit da freundin..
abfeiern mit freunden..
aber dafür zu zahlen etwas zu machen um sagen zu können:
ich hab illidan gesehen / war in nem raid der ihm ungehauen hat..
frage die sich stellt:
- wie das?
- ja.. affenjungs "zog" mich..
- LOL! >.>

is doch peinlich..


----------



## zodak (11. Dezember 2007)

Leute, es ist NUR ein Spiel. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn ich eure Probleme hätte wär ich glaub ich der glücklichste Mensch der Welt.......


----------



## Faulmaul (11. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Man...du hast echt Probleme. Geh am besten wieder in dein Kinderzimmer, lass Papis PC in Ruhe und höre wieder dein HipHop.



ey du hast schon recht, der hat wirkliche Probleme, aber sei so gut und stick to topic oder zumindest bleib bei deinen Leisten; was hat das jetzt bidde mit ner bestimmten Musikrichtung zu tun?

begib dich doch nicht auf seine Stufe herunter...

Bei der Diskussion mit Intelligenzallergikern läuft es so ab:

erst holen sie dich auf ihr niveau herunter, und dann schlagen sie dich mit ihrer erfahrung...

und das ham wir doch nicht not


----------



## Arones (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich schreis mal heraus /y HEY AUF JEDEN ANDERE VERKAUFEN GOLD DOCH IHR VERKAUFT EUCH .... wahnsinn ich muss schon sagen ne geungene Idee der Affenjungs...... 

Ich mein würden nicht alle so denken wenn des Hochgefühl "Die Besten" zu sein einem überkommt und andere dafür alles tun würden ..omg

Mal nen Beispiel :

nen Fussball verein lässt Geld bezahlen damit Amateurspieler mal in der ersten Liga spielen darf... ich muss schon sagen....

die Affenjungs sind da sehr unseriös unterwegs ... Blizz is cheffe und nur die dürfen verkaufen... naja ich kann mir schöneres Vorstellen als nen Affe zu sein und außerdem was kann man schon gegen DUMMHEIT derer machen die da noch auf "Buy it" klicken ...

Gratz an alle die 30 Eur verschwendet haben .... LEute WOW geht unter und das imma schneller 

Bald verkaufen PVP Twinks (lvl19) ne Teilnahme an der WS nur damit man mal gewinnen kann omg

war viel zu viel kauderwelsch sorry dafür aba mir platzt der Kragen gleich 

" DIE EHRE DER AFFEN IS VORBEI "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

Dragonforce sind toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prinzipiell geht es mir am allerwertesten vorbei was die Affenjungs machen, aber sobald es gegen geltendes AGB-Rechtverstößt sollten sie zur Rechensachaft gezogen werden wie jeder andere auch. Punkt.


----------



## Raqill (11. Dezember 2007)

Mir doch relativ ob Ban oder kein Ban aber ich sehs schon kommen:"[Handels-Channel]XXX:Vk noch ein Platz für MH bitte anwhispern für Paypal-Daten"^^


----------



## Ruffnek (11. Dezember 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das schon lustig davon mal abgesehen das dieses Angebot schon länger auf der Seite der Affenjungs verweilt , schreien jetzt alle nach einen Bann nachdem es irgend so ein "neuling" mit seinen 3 Posts ins Forum geschmissen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne deswegen schreien sie nicht nach nen bann sondern, weil einer der bekloppten Affenjungs(Übrigens ist der Name für eine Gilde eines Rollenspiels fast genauso bekloppt wie Die Killer etc.) rumgeheult hat das Giga sie wohl nicht für einen Liveraid im Fernsehen haben wollte und Vaneck sich aufgrund des Sponsors von den Affenjungs(eine Goldfarmerfirma , die Sogar Acounthacking befürwortet) sich angeblich ebenfalls dagegen ausgesprochen hat. Im selben Beitrag wurden halt weiter sachen in den Raum geworfen z.B: Das die Affenjungs damals 5000g haben wollten für die öffnung von AQ. Ob das jetzt alles einen Bann rechtfertigt sei jetzt mal dahingestellt, aber eins ist sicher...
*werbung für Goldverkauf und ähnliches zu machen oder Leute dafür zahlen zu lassen das sie Mitraiden dürfen ist ein verhalten das weder vorzeigewert noch  Lobenswert ist. Das eine so bekannte Gilde scheinbar Sachen befürwortet die das Spiel schaden ist ebefalls ne ganz große Leistung. * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (11. Dezember 2007)

> na ja Geld regiert die Welt..



/sign

ist mir aber egal solange ich im BG nicht gegne sie spieele


----------



## Satanhimself (11. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...wirst wohl recht haben. Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt und werde jetzt just 4 fun mal weiter lesen was hier für flames bei rumspringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo wirst schon sehen. wenn keiner mehr auf sie antwortet werden sie traurig 
dann werden bestimmt noch 2-3 posts kommen auf die keiner antwortet und dann haben sie keine lust mehr und suchen sich ein neues forum

kleine putzige trolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Aktion ist zwar nich schön aber legal....


----------



## Visi0n (11. Dezember 2007)

naja ich sags mal so wenns wirklich verboten is muss was unternommen werden 

wenn nicht na gut dann net .... 

die agbs kenn ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber wenns verboten is und andere wegen selbigen bzw. ähnlichen einen bann bekommen haben dann is des natürlich ums vorsichtig auszudrücken .. shice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowerudwarrior (11. Dezember 2007)

lol da is überhaupt nichts verbotenes dabei....
blizzard verbietet es nicht / kann es nicht verbieten, dass man geld bezahlt um wo durchgezogen zu werden. das zählt weder zu powerleveling noch zu sonst irgendwas.

es is zwar net soooo korrekt was die da machen, und auch nur schwachköpfe würden das bezahlen, aber verboten is das ganz sicher nicht


----------



## luda (11. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, was möchtest Du eigentlich erreichen? Daß der Thread wegen Flamerei dicht gemacht wird?
> Bist Du ein Affenjungs-Fanboy?
> 
> Tu mal so als wärst Du einigermaßen erwachsen und schreib bitte was zum Thema selbst, wenn Du schon meinst Dich hier äußern zu müssen.



fanboi? nono die sind eher fanbois von mir


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Jo wirst schon sehen. wenn keiner mehr auf sie antwortet werden sie traurig
> dann werden bestimmt noch 2-3 posts kommen auf die keiner antwortet und dann haben sie keine lust mehr und suchen sich ein neues forum
> 
> kleine putzige trolle
> ...



Der report-Button glüht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Was? Das ist wirklich leagl? Hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arones (11. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, was möchtest Du eigentlich erreichen? Daß der Thread wegen Flamerei dicht gemacht wird?
> Bist Du ein Affenjungs-Fanboy?
> 
> Tu mal so als wärst Du einigermaßen erwachsen und schreib bitte was zum Thema selbst, wenn Du schon meinst Dich hier äußern zu müssen.




Ich denk ma einer der gerne des Geld bezahlt um dabei zu sein wtf


----------



## Kelios (11. Dezember 2007)

gerade um zu flamen, wtf ...


----------



## lokix (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi
Ich spiele selber auf Frostwolf^^ nur mal so am Rand ( und vorne weg )
Mich kümmert es nicht die Bohne wenn mir im bg auf einmal leute gegenüber stehen die sich von den affenjungs haben ziehen lassen und gutes equip bekommen haben weil noob bleibt noob egal was er für equip hat und egal WIEVIEL GELD er hat.
Und wie das mit dem rechtlichem aussieht da kenne ich mich nicht so aus aber da bei denen ja auch powerleveling etc. angeboten wird^^ ;-)


Und ich könnte mir das gut vorstelllen das es 25 Blöde gibt die sich das kaufen und dann an einem raid teilnehem dürfen und dann vorm bt feststellen das die anderen 24 mann sich auch den raid erkauft haben^^ und dann heißt es nichts da von wegen equip und illlidan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (11. Dezember 2007)

ohje...
traurig das die affen sowas machen...
ich wurde mal für eine woche gebannt ohne das die gm´s meinten mal einen grund zu nennen...
und die elite gilden dürfen anscheinend alles...
blizzard macht doch gerne accounts zu...
warum nicht die von diesen affen ? =( 
als nächstes dürfen die wohl noch ein ticket schreiben und sagen der typ ist doof macht seinen account für immer zu sonst töten wir arthas erst eine woche später und blizzard macht das dann auch...

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## Schmötz (11. Dezember 2007)

ich denk ma den is einfach langweilich weil se endcontent clear haben... solln se doch machn was se wolln mir lax


----------



## Lungentorpedo (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> finde das echt hammer - die gehören echt alle gebannt !



DU gehörst auch endlich mal gebannt. Ausem Forum hier.

B2T:
Hätte ich einen Euro übrig würde ich mir vielleicht auch einen Tag bei den Affenjungs gönnen.

Andererseits ist es moralisch wirklich bedenklich solche dreisten Übeltäter zu unterstützen!
Bannt die ganze Gilde aus dem Spiel, die haben es doch wirklich verdient :'(

*Twink auf Frostwolf erstell und Ticket an GM schreib*


----------



## Arones (11. Dezember 2007)

luda schrieb:


> das glaub ich nicht, barbie




bin geschmeichelt xD 

Naja warten wa ma ab xD vllt. regen sich ja auch die  auf die imma Zeit in des Spiel investieren und nichts schaffen, wisst ihr, und dann sehen sie ui 30 EUS nen Raid. Dann schauen se ins Portmonaie und nichts drinn mhh schade nich..... alle die sich so richtig darüber aufregen... macht es doch selber und seht ne lukrative Geldquelle .. doch rankommen erstma an sowas was die Möglich machen muhahaha 

Doch ich bleib dabei und sehe es als unseriös xD


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

*sichnungeilfühlt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Black (11. Dezember 2007)

das hat macht fast jede zweite gilde aufm server..... weißte wie viel die flasks kosten??? wenn man keine ahnung hat sollte man lieber die klappe halten

ich weiß das war fies... aber was ist daran bitte illegal? hallo!??!

Wir haben vor BC in Bwl 5-10 leute mitgenommen die umbeingt items haben wollten. Die haben 100-200g pro item ausgegeben. Dafür konnten wir uns flasks für naxx kaufen.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> DU gehörst auch endlich mal gebannt. Ausem Forum hier.



Wieso dasn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich eben eine ganze Menge Netiquetten-Verstöße löschen durfte und hier wohl aus Vernunftmangel keine Ruhe reinkommt, gilt folgendes:

Alle die ab dieser Linie 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
noch weiterflamen, werden kommentarlos gebannt - egal ob Premium oder nicht. :-)


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (11. Dezember 2007)

Denn mach ich das auch mal:

1 Erlebnistag mit einem

- mies ausgerüsteten lvl 70 Jäger

oder

- PVP Overskilled lvl 70 Schurken


Inklusivleistungen:

- Besuch aller grossen Städte inkl. posing vor den Banken (damit alle sehen mit wem ihr unterwegs seid)
- Scherbenwelt-Rundflug
- Ein besonderes Präsent als Andenken an diesen wunderschönen Tag

Kosten:
Nur 10€

So, bildet mal ne ordentliche Schlange, jeder kommt dran...


----------



## Stoffl (11. Dezember 2007)

Ein Tag bei den Affenjungs: Ein Euro.
Die denken auch, dass sie die Übergilde wären.

Solche Affen.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Ein Tag bei den Affenjungs: Ein Euro.
> Die denken auch, dass sie die Übergilde wären.
> 
> Solche Affen.



Lasst sie doch. Mir ist es egal. Nur weil sie es machen müsst ihr sie ncoh lange nicht lieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, wer SSC und AdS durch hat und dadurch auch die pre Quest fertig, wie sollte der dann noch leute brauchen um TK und HdZ3 zu sehen ? Denke nicht, das es da ein Kundenpotenzial gibt ..


----------



## Satanhimself (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub weniger das die ganze aktion positiv für die Affenjungs enden wird

Wie man hier im Forum schon sieht hat das ganze den Ruf der Affenjungs eher geschadet als geholfen ....

...und wirklich stolz darauf sein mit den affenjungs BT zugehen naja kann man ja nun wirklich nich sein .. oder ?


----------



## Ruffnek (11. Dezember 2007)

gyspoxxx schrieb:


> blizzard kann da nix machen ^^ wenn du geld dafür nimmst das einer mit dir gruppen darf is das nicht illegal aber sobald du den loot verkaufen willst dann ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Teil der Richtlinien von Blizzard zu WoW zu dingen die untersagt sind:

*(ii) ohne die vorherige ausdrückliche schriftliche Genehmigung von Blizzard Entertainment mit dem Spiel oder irgendeinem Teil davon, einschließlich des Spielclients, aber nicht auf ihn beschränkt, einen kommerziellen Zweck verfolgen (abgesehen von der Übertragung gemäß Ziffer 3 B.), wozu gehört, aber nicht darauf beschränkt, seine Verwendung in einem Internet-Café, in einem Center für Computerspiele oder an irgendeinem anderen ortsgebundenen Standort;
*


Sofern ist es genrell verboten Profit mit dem Spiel zu erzielen.Erlaubt wär es dagegen wenn sie für einen bestimmten IngameGoldbetrag den Service anbieten. Aber gegen echtes Geld ist es halt untersagt.


----------



## Gronwell (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Neid ist die aufrichtigste Form der Anerkennung.

Wilhelm Busch.

Denke das paßt ganz gut hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (11. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nachdem ich eben eine ganze Menge Netiquetten-Verstöße löschen durfte und hier wohl aus Vernunftmangel keine Ruhe reinkommt, gilt folgendes:
> 
> Alle die ab dieser Linie
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> noch weiterflamen, werden kommentarlos gebannt - egal ob Premium oder nicht. :-)



Danke! Naja es ist und bleibt ja auch eine unausgesprochene Wahrheit das sich die ganzen Topgilden ihr IngameGold "zukaufen"! Aber hey wenn die Topgilden das machen dann drückt Blizz halt mal 'nen Auge zu,die wollen ja auch das ihre Programmierarbeit mal gesehen/gespielt wird ... naja so is' halt das Leben!


----------



## Shadowfly (11. Dezember 2007)

wie schön das alle auf so eine Verarsche reinfallen.

Wie schon oft gesagt wurde wer die Per für BT hat braucht keine Gruppe zu kaufen um in BT zu gehen. Und die dies sich die Pre erkauft haben die tun mir leid den in diesen Falle ist nicht das Ziel das Ziel sondern der Weg dahin.

Und wenn juckt es was die machen.Mir is es egal solange ich meinen Spaß mit meiner Raidgilde haben können die den Paps durch BT ziehen ;-).


----------



## luda (11. Dezember 2007)

so da bin ich wieder mit lecker tee und honig!


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> wie schön das alle auf so eine Verarsche reinfallen.
> 
> Wie schon oft gesagt wurde wer die Per für BT hat braucht keine Gruppe zu kaufen um in BT zu gehen. Und die dies sich die Pre erkauft haben die tun mir leid den in diesen Falle ist nicht das Ziel das Ziel sondern der Weg dahin.
> 
> Und wenn juckt es was die machen.Mir is es egal solange ich meinen Spaß mit meiner Raidgilde haben können die den Paps durch BT ziehen ;-).



Jop. So seh ich das auch. Und irgendwie würde mir dabei der Spielspaß vergehen, weil es keine Herausforderung wäre...du würdest einfach ohne Probleme gezogen werden....wäre doch langweilig, oder?



luda schrieb:


> so da bin ich wieder mit lecker tee und honig!



Nein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...was hat ZAM noch gleich gesagt?


----------



## castaman (11. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Ich glaub weniger das die ganze aktion positiv für die Affenjungs enden wird
> 
> Wie man hier im Forum schon sieht hat das ganze den Ruf der Affenjungs eher geschadet als geholfen ....
> 
> ...und wirklich stolz darauf sein mit den affenjungs BT zugehen naja kann man ja nun wirklich nich sein .. oder ?




es geht hier doch weniger darum, ob man stolz ist mit ihnen zu raiden oder? Wer die Köhle locker hat, kann sich eben mal den Endgame-Content ansehn, der einem sonst verschlossen bleibt. Mir persönlich wäre es zu teuer und ich bin auch meistens zu faul zum raiden, aber das ist ja wohl immer noch jedem selbst überlassen, oder nicht? 
Ausserdem, wann haben die Affenjungs mal positive Schlagzeilen gehabt? Soweit ich mich erinnere haben sie gerne mal kontroverse Dinge ins Rollen gebracht. Und was war die Reaktion? Sie waren in aller Munde und wurden bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil es ausserdem immer gerne angesprochen wird, wegen Powerlvling auf dem Reiter:

Der ist nicht verfügbar und ergo rechtlich nicht anstößig, da sie nix anbieten was in diese Kerbe schlägt. Würden sie es explizit anbieten wäre das was anderes, aber so kann man annehmen, dass das eben Website-Vorgabe ist.

Nehmt die Sache locker, es zwingt euch ja keiner mitzusteigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far


----------



## mumba (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab das ganze schon in Anspruch genommen, is ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zodak (11. Dezember 2007)

also wenn man auf BUY NOW geht passiert bei mir nix.....
Nur ein Fake ???!   Naja vielleicht klappts bei euch ja.


Mfg


----------



## Meatwookie (11. Dezember 2007)

Was soll daran verboten sein SICH selbst zu verkaufen? Denn der BT/Hyjal Raid gehört ja net blizz oO
Gold -> Eigentum von Blizzard
Characktere -> Eigentum von Blizzard
Item -> Eigentum von Blizzard
Spieler die Wow spielen -> KEIN Eigentum für blizzard.
Es ist ledeglich ein schwachpunkt in den AGBs aber es ist erlaubt, Außerdem WAYNE!


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

zodak schrieb:


> also wenn man auf BUY NOW geht passiert bei mir nix.....
> Nur ein Fake ???!   Naja vielleicht klappts bei euch ja.
> Mfg



Hast du dich registriert und Eingeloggt? Denke mal das man das machen muss. Ich werds aber nicht für dich ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (11. Dezember 2007)

Wen interessierts ob's legal oder
nicht ist? Dass die denken, man
würde einen Euro zahlen, nur
um einen Tag in ihrer Gilde zu sein,
ist doch die Härte...

Der Black Temple Raid ist
dagegen doch harmlos.


----------



## Ghodi (11. Dezember 2007)

Syxx schrieb:


> Was soll daran verboten sein SICH selbst zu verkaufen? Denn der BT/Hyjal Raid gehört ja net blizz oO
> Gold -> Eigentum von Blizzard
> Characktere -> Eigentum von Blizzard
> Item -> Eigentum von Blizzard
> ...




Richtig, die Ingame Inhalte gehören jetzt *Activision* oder wie? xD Oh man was für Vögel sind hier wieder unterwegs!


----------



## Achereto (11. Dezember 2007)

Wie soll das denn bitte funktionieren? In den schwarzen Tempel kommt nur, wer Vashj und KAel gelegt hat und in Hyjal dene rsten Boss gelegt hat. Wer so weit ist, braucht das Angebot von den Affenjungs nicht, wer noch nicht so weit ist, kann es nicht annehmen. Da seinzige, was mit einfallen würde, wäre Accountsharing und das ist verboten. Von daher ist das ganze Angebot verboten.... oder fake.

Hab den Giga-Beitrag leider nicht gesehen...


----------



## Kajinda_Gôrak (11. Dezember 2007)

Na eig geht sowas ja net, dort werden Spielinhalte für *echts* Geld verkauft und das verstößt gegen die AGB und rechtfertig natürlich auch einen Bann. Wo kämen wir denn dahin, das is ja wieder eine Gründung einer 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft in WoW, Leute mit viel Geld im RL haben plötzlich die Möglichkeit ohne Mühen BT zu sehen und Loots abzustauben und Leute mit nicht soviel Rl-Geld halt kaum.

btw:
Und genau aus diesen Gründen ist Acc- Verkauf oder Gold- Verkauf auch gg die AGB!

@Syxx:
Ja wem gehört Berg Hyial dann? xD
Bitte denk mal logisch drüber nach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood_Force (11. Dezember 2007)

Test^^


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Blood_Force schrieb:


> Test^^



Bestanden. Welcome

Naja...mir gehts am Gesäß vorbei....ich weiß gar nicht was ihr euch so aufregt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatJ (11. Dezember 2007)

ich denke nicht dass das gegen irgendwelche AGB's verstösst...finde es aber trotzdem falsch.
sich von einer gilde irgendwo durchziehen lassen...erbärmlicher geht's nich.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (11. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> *sichnungeilfühlt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


?Warum denn?Wenn du dich meinst:
kannst du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja so ^^* mal eigene meinung dalass*  *gg*

so ich hatte eben das mit den Reitern erwähnt weil wenn diese sich irgendwann mal von grau zu schwarz ändern würden, wäre es ein Verstoß gegen die AGB. Accounthandel etc ist verboten.
Was sie grade tun ist nicht genau in der AGB als verboten anzusehen kann aber ausgelegt werden.
ich bezahle 30€ um mitzugehen.aber sobald ich ein ITEM bekommen würde hätte ich dieses über die 30€ gekauft mehr oder weniger. also wäre es verboten.
ich finde es eh moralisch verwerflich Süchtigen(WOW) noch für Geld die NADEL( WOW ITEMS etc) zu verkaufen.weil hart ausgedrückt ist es nichts anderes.Weil normal denkende würden niemals so ein Angebot wahrnehmen.
Ansonsten: schlechter Scherz

BTW: ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn eine Gilde einen Goldbetrag für sowas verlangen würde um diesen Raid zu finanzieren.Gabs ja bei Naxx damals schon.da würd ich auch gerne mal 50-100^(max)g in die Gildenkasse stecken wenn sie sich die Mühe machen und die Zeit nehmen für den Raid.Eventuell auch was dabei erzählen zb zu einzelnen Bossen.wie sie damals das erste ma lhier waren oder so.. also einfach einem einen schönen Abend machen.aber das mit 1€ um bei denen in die Gilde 24h zu kommen zeugt echt nur davon, dass sie sich lächerlich machen.
DAher: Euro- niemals das schadet dem Spiel
           Gold- bei humanen Preisen und nett gestaltetem Raid das man auch Spass hatte eine nette Investition.
erwähnenswert:
Die LiveRAids bei Giga sind schon cool.hab letztens das AUge gesehen. auch ne Möglichkeit für mich den endContent zu sehen. Aber die beiden Moderatoren quasseln ja immer weiter. is ja wie bei 9Live. die könnten ruhig mal sich zurüvkhalten und einfach mal so 10 Minuten den Raid laufen lassen im Fullscreen.


----------



## Zhadrak (11. Dezember 2007)

Nette Idee.

Affenjungs eben, brechen Tabu´s.

Damals wurden Items verkauft (Malchzaar drop=1000g sovel ich weiß)  und auch der üble Arenaleech von einigen da wurd bekannt...

Mal sehen was draus wird


----------



## Deadwool (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Die Auktionen sind schon recht arm. Vor allem der Tag in ihrer Gilde. Aber wie an anderer Stelle gesagt kanns einem ja echt egal sein. Niemand zwingt einen dazu. 
Und die Rechnung scheint aufzugehen. Die Affenjungs sind wieder im Gespräch und für wenige Euronen geht für manchen Pubertierenden ein feuchter Kindertraum in Erfüllung. So profitieren doch alle davon.

Empfehlenswert lustig an dieser Stelle ist der entstandene Wortkrieg zwischen Giga und den Affenjungs, der von den Fanboys beider Seiten emotionell warm gehalten wird. Einfach mal in die Foren reingehen und schmunzeln. Mehr davon !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Botulinus (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich die kohle investieren würde , mhhh die hätten auch viel spass mit mir ^^
würde versuchen einen wipe nach den anderen zu provozieren^^
 das schaff ich sogar ungewollt^^
  wie geil muss das denn sein mal nen raid zu killen ohne das man gebannt werden kann^^
viel spass noch dem der sichs antun will und geld dafür hinblättert^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dacct (11. Dezember 2007)

ist doch egal... wenn jemand dafür 30€ bezahlt soll er doch - ihr werdet ja nicht dazu gezwungen. ich glaub kaum dass er dadurch loot abkriegt - also hat er keinen vorteil.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (11. Dezember 2007)

Botulinus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wenn ich die kohle investieren würde , mhhh die hätten auch viel spass mit mir ^^
> ...



da würd ich glatt den ersten Euro für dich spenden wenne das machen würdest..
so Aktion Affenkind WIPE - Spender gesucht ^^können die mit den 50€ Gold kaufen um die ersten 3 Mann zu reppen ^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (11. Dezember 2007)

ahja is klar chinafarmer die gold verkaufen werden gebannt, ebay auktionen mit wowchars gelöscht betreffende accounts gebannt.

Aber ein paar leute die Items aus High End Instanzen verkaufen und sich daran ne goldene Nase verdienen, an denen stört sich keiner nur weil die BT schon clear haben, blizz will braucht die wohl. O_o

fu** corrupt humanity???


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (11. Dezember 2007)

ich sags mal so wen die das geld nötig haben und am ende eh alle blos harz 4 epfänger sind dann lohnt sich das doch für die ihr müsst ein herz haben die wollen sich auch mal in der woche ein brot kaufen und so besseren sie halt ihr harz 4 auf 

aber mal echt was die machen ist nciht illegal weil was willst du machen das sit eigentlich genau das selbe als ob du mit deiner gilde raiden gehst blos das du halt dafür zahlst aber wer es macht ist selbst schuld


----------



## Rattenköter (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist schon recht lustig was für Meinungen hier sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen € ist es verwerflich aber gegen Gold nicht... Was glaubt ihr den wo ein "Feierabend" Spieler das Gold herhaben soll für das er sich bei anderen Gilden Items oder ähnliches kauft? Meistens wohl aus Ebay. Aber hey! Das ist dann ja in Ordnung. 
Und die meisten die hier rumschreien wie verwerflich und illegal das anscheinend ist, und nebenbei wahrscheinlich hiphop hören wo gerade darüber gesabbelt wird wie geil nutten und drogen sind....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob das nun zu befürworten ist oder nicht, dazu werde ich nix sagen, aber einige sollten mal ein wenig übern Tellerrand gucken bevor sie hier so nen Blödsinn schreiben.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ziemlich banane
> 
> Nur kann man wirklich Stolz darauf sein durch BT gezogen zu werden ?
> du hast dann vielleicht Illidan gesehen , wenn überhaupt, aber bestimmt kaum nützlich zum raid begetragen ....




ich will da mit !! ich hol mir die aggro und lass die wypen ;d nur leider falscher server sonst wärs mir das wert ^^ archimonde z.b. genau in den kritschen phasen absichtlich sterben oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bäm raid down.

also a) bannen oder BANANEN verbot sonst werden die noch dümmer .. nächstes ist items gegen geld .. und dann irgendwawnn legendary verkauf Oo ..


----------



## Greeki (11. Dezember 2007)

Rattenköter schrieb:


> Ist schon recht lustig was für Meinungen hier sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja Ratte die meisten haben auch gegen sowas und schreiben das ja auch hier rein.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass ff noch in einer Art Grauzone agiert (wie auch die Goldseller), trotzdem muss man sich Fragen ob diese Art von Sponsor das richtige für eine HighEnd Raidgilde ist. Immerhin sollten solche Gilden eine Art Vorbildsymbol sein und viel zu oft sind sie das nicht (hi @IraeAod).

Aber leider haltet ihr nicht soviel von dem ganzen. Schade für euch, schade für die Comm.


----------



## Schamll (11. Dezember 2007)

auf jedenfall ganz sicher nen bann


----------



## GerriG (11. Dezember 2007)

> Aber ich rechne nicht damit das sowas großen anschluss findet... Chinafarmer sind auch verhasst... Wenn die Affenjungs das auch sein möchten dann sollen sie so weitermachen =)



Naja Chinafarmer sind zwar verhasst, aber es gibt genug Casuals oder auch andere Leute die sich Gold kaufen, weil sie halt keine Zeit/lust haben Gold zu farmen...
(Auch wenn es nie einer zugeben wird)


----------



## zwersch (11. Dezember 2007)

alle sind gleich

nur manche sind gleicher



altes sprichwort


----------



## Thyphon (11. Dezember 2007)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> DU gehörst auch endlich mal gebannt. Ausem Forum hier.



1: übertreiben kannst du ja mal gar net..
und lass b1ubb in ruhe..
forengott schlechthin..



Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Andererseits ist es moralisch wirklich bedenklich solche dreisten Übeltäter zu unterstützen!
> Bannt die ganze Gilde aus dem Spiel, die haben es doch wirklich verdient :'(
> 
> *Twink auf Frostwolf erstell und Ticket an GM schreib*




2: heul doch..
das is doch mal so was von egal..
deine probleme will ich haben..
ich denk ma die sehen das als neue herausforderung..
die wollen einfach nicht mehr mit 100% schlagkraft endcontend durchfarmen..
weil die, die so was nötig haben und dafür zahlen sind dann solche noobs, dass sie diese schlagkräftigkeit um sicherlich 20% verringern..
dann wird die sachen schon interessanter..
und was wollen gilden wie affenjungs machen ausser werbung..
pozentielle gildenmember finden..
usw..
ich glaube die wollen (auch) testen ob du dich raidtauglich verhältst und dich dann inviten..
und das wird dann wahrs keiner abschlagen..
die chance halte ich zwar für gering..
aber sie besteht..
muss nicht sein..
kann aber..
was weis ich..
und wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir das alles total egal..
ich schreib das hier nur weil b1ubb dein flame nicht verdient hat..

in diesem sinne..
fast an alle 
mfg


----------



## fabdiem (11. Dezember 2007)

warum regt ihr euch auf?

wenn dies machen und es behinderte leute gibt dies bezahlen

was juckts dann euch??

seid ihr neidisch?

omg noch nie was von toleranz gehört?


----------



## Psytis (11. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn das angebot beinhalten würde „wir machen mit dir die Pre fertig und gehen dann noch BT“ würde ich es mir überlegen.
Aber selber die Pre fertig haben um mitgenommen zu werden?? wenn ich mit meiner Gilde soweit bin, dass ich die Pre fertig hab, dann geh ich auch mit meiner Gilde in den Tempel.
Nur um mal zu sehen wie die Affen die Bosse in BT machen 50€ zahlen?? Da kann ich mir auch gratis die videos von verschiedenen „erfolgreicheren“ Gilden ansehn.


----------



## Rudi TD (11. Dezember 2007)

Hunt74 schrieb:


> http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/?x=P...UoEQ2WRhGFMxvMQ
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01921&sid=3
> 
> Warum wird da nix unternommen ?



Wieso??
Selbst wenn diese Auktionen von denen stammen, sie verkaufen nichts was Blizzard gehört.
Wen sie in ihre raids mit nehmen ist ja wohl denen ihre Sache.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Dezember 2007)

hä O.o wer, der alle preqs fertig hat, gibts denn noch geld dafür aus um bt zu sehen?


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Dezember 2007)

Es läuft hier letztendlich immer auf zwei Themen raus:

Entweder: Allianz vs Horde

oder: Spielspaß vs Geltungssucht

Lassen wir das erste hier mal weg! Spielspaß! Ich hab mir auch schon Tradingkarts gekauf in der Hoffnung ne Beutekarte zu finden. Mein Vorteil daraus? Null! Warum hab ich das getan? Aus Jux! Hätten die Ingamevorteile wäre es für mich eine größere Herausforderung mir auch INGAME was gleichwertiges zu suchen! Gäbe es Ingame nichts gleichwertiges, wäre es für mich ein Abzocke und meine Kündigung schon an Blizzard unterwegs!
Die Abokosten zahle ich auch weil ich spaß haben will!

Nur Geltungssüchtige würden das Angebot annehmen und die spielen nur weil sie sich ein dickes Auto als ******ersatz nicht leisten können.

Wer aus Spaß spielt ist vielleicht nicht inner ner Elitegilde dafür muß er aber auch mehr leisten und lernt mehr mit dem Umgang von seinem Char. 

Beispiel: Angriff auf ein Dorf, ich als 55 verscheuch nen 64 weil er von seinem Char keinen blassen Dunst hatte..... das wäre ein typischer Kanidat der da wohl "buchen" würde....

Wie schön ist es da zu wissen das man mal wirklich alles geben mußte um ein Ziel zu erreichen was einem später auch mehr bringt wie jemand anderem hinterherzurennen. 

Das Angebot der Affen? Moralisch verwerflich, aber nix was mich übermässig beschäftigen würde, da sich das Angebot nur an Geltungssüchtige richtet. (Ausgenommen die Idee mit dem Whipe!^^ Hät ich nen Char auf Frostwolf und der wäre weit genug....... das wär mir der SPAß WERT!^^)

Ich beende meinen Beitrag mit einem Zitat:

Wer in den Fußstapfen eines anderen läuft wird irgendwann zurückblicken und feststellen das er keine eigenen  
hinterlassen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (11. Dezember 2007)

GreatJ schrieb:


> ich denke nicht dass das gegen irgendwelche AGB's verstösst...finde es aber trotzdem falsch.
> sich von einer gilde irgendwo durchziehen lassen...erbärmlicher geht's nich.



Da sind wir wieder bei der Sache mit den Fakten, bei der Frage ob es gegen AGBs verstößt oder nicht handelt es sich ausschließlich um Fakten und zu Fakten kann man keine Meinung haben, entweder man kennt sie oder eben nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Dezember 2007)

Hm, die Jungs haben halt einen neuen Sponsor und ich nehme einfach mal an, daß der auf die Idee gekommen ist.
Würde mich schwer wundern wenn irgendwer auf die Idee käme seinen Char mit der Pre extra deswegen auf Frostwolf zu transferieren - und ich schätze das ist den Jungs auch bewußt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit der Gildenmitgliedschaft für einen Tag ist allerdings eine gewagte Sache... für nur einen Tag lang die Affenjungs mit allerlei Fragen im Gildenchannel nerven?
Ich halte ja sonst nix von Ingameleistungen gegen RL-Währung, aber das würd ich mir überlegen.^^


----------



## Ghodi (11. Dezember 2007)

An die, die sagen nicht so schlimm! Schaut mal was sie alles verkaufen auf Ihrer Seite! Der reinste Itemkattalog zum kaufen mit realen Geld!


----------



## DarkSaph (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja...sollen sie doch gegen Geld sowas anbieten...stören tuts ja keinen und Blizz verbietet ja nur den Handel mit Items, Chara usw.

Meine Gilde bietet auch etwas zum Verkauf an, wenn es sich dabei auch um T-Shirts mit Gildenlogo handelt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ob das einen Bann wert ist, darüber mag man sich streiten. Wär auf jeden Fall eine Möglichkeit für die Blauen Jungs ein Exempel zu statuieren.

Letztendlich ist eins Fakt: Dadurch dass sie Spielinhalte für reales Geld verkaufen, stellen sie sich auf eine Stufe mit Chinafarmern und dergleichen. Wenn sie das für Gold machen würden wär das was anderes, Gold ist Ingamewährung. Wer davon genug übrig hat, kanns meiner Meinung nach ruhig tun. Wenn er genug Ausdauer hat um die Pre-Q zu haben UND das nötige Gold, dann ist das schon ne Leistung. Stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem Sinn, denn wie oben bereits gesagt, wer die Pre hat, der könnte eigentlich doch mit seinem Stammraid in den Tempel.

Aber sobald es um echtes Geld geht, besteht absolut kein Unterschied zwischen denen und den laut AGBs unerwünschten Goldfarmern, etc. Ihr meint nur weil's da nicht drinsteht wär es automatisch erlaubt? Aller höchstens geduldet würd ich sagen.

Die laut AGBs verbotenen Dienste sind auch nicht verboten, weil sie einen negativen Einfluss auf die Spielmechanik haben (Blizz kann das egal sein, das Entwicklerteam selbst hat da einen schlechteren Einfluss als alle Chinafarmer dieser Welt zusammen), sondern weil Blizz es nicht duldet, dass sich jemand ein Stück von ihrem Kuchen abschneidet.

Ist wahrscheinlich eher so, dass das nicht genug Idioten machen, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und Handeln nötig zu machen.


----------



## domes (11. Dezember 2007)

zugang zum bt kaufen wär ja noch lustig, aber so ist es sinnlos. naja sollen sie machen... ^^


----------



## finnski (12. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde das gut! 

Was ist wenn ich mal den bt sehen will!!! 
Aber ich keine zeit wegen rl habe für ne raid gruppe! 

Ich mein es giebt ja auch einige die kaufen ein fussball ticket damit sie das sehen können weil das ihr hobby ist. Sie schauen sich dann das spiel live an weil sie es nicht schaffen selber mit zu spielen! 

Genauso ist es doch in wow! Manche haben einach keine zeit in einer raid gruppe acktiv zu sein und würden aber trotzedem gerne mal bei einem bt raid live dabei sein! was sind schon 50€ für jemand der geld hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja was mekert ihr wenn ihr nicht wollt dann kauft es nicht!


----------



## finnski (12. Dezember 2007)

ach vergessen und man bekommt ja nichts dafür man kann ja nur zuschauen wie die in die ini gehn man bekommt kein item kein gold usw!!! 

Ich finde deswegen kann man das nicht vergleichen mit gold kaufen usw... Weil da verbessert ja man mit seinem rl geld seinen wow char =viel geld guter char und das finde ich soll nicht sein!

Aber wie gesagt durch den bt run hat man ja nix das den char verbessert! Man schaut ja nur zu1


----------



## Tevik (12. Dezember 2007)

Habt ihr sonst eigentlich keine Probleme, wenn sie das anbieten, lasst sie doch.
Ich finde die Idee gut, und mit den ganzen threads helfen wir ihnen sehr, da viele leute so auf das angebot aufmerksam gemacht werden.

und wie schon erwähnt, ohne vorquests kein reinkommen und die vorquests habens in sich, da reicht es nicht kurz hogger zu verhauen oder sich durchs kloster ziehen zu lassen, wer die pre-q machen kann, kann auch gleich bt gehen...

achja und wird gegen chinafarmer was gemacht? nein, wieso auch, auch wenn sie geistiges eigentum von blizz verkaufen, bezahlen sie ja den account zum farmen, was blizz ja auch wieder nützt.

tut euch selber einen gefallen und vergesst nicht, dass es NUR EIN SPIEL ist, wieso in gottes namen regen sich (fast) alle hier so darüber auf? 

Diese Epicgeilheit und der Neid von vielen Spielern sind echt bedenklich! Geht es denn bei wow nicht vor allem um den spass am spielen, seinen charakter von 0 auf 70 zu bringen und zwar nicht durch instanzziehen, spannende abenteuer mit bis dato unbekannten zu erleben, usw.
wenn ihr euch zurückerrinert, an was errinert ihr euch? wo ihr welches epicitem bekommen habt oder eher an spassige episoden aus dem gruppenspiel? ich hoffe sehr, es ist letzteres, falls nicht, mein herzliches beileid, ihr habt das schönste an wow nie erlebt, mögen euch diese momente nicht länger vorenthalten bleiben


----------



## suppaRichie (12. Dezember 2007)

In anbetracht dessen, das es auf jedem Server irgendwelche Lowis gibt die Gold dafür zahlen das man sie durch DM, Verlies oder sonst irgendwelche Inis zieht, ist es lächerlich das sich hier und im offiziellen Blizzforum darüber ausgelassen wird, und das auch noch Leute nach Bann und der Gleichen schreien.
Mit welcher berechtigung denn? 
Sie bieten einen Raidplatz an, den mit sicherheit auch einige annehmen werden. Sonst würden es die Affenjungs auch nicht machen. Ist wohl genau so wie auch niemand Gold kauft oder seinen Acc bei Ebay steigert, mit dem einen Unterschied, das ein Raidplatz anbieten nichts ist was Blizz verbietet. Sonst wird das Raiden nämlich echt schwer für jeden. Das sie dafür Geld verlangen ist ihr gutes Recht, genauso wie jeder das Recht hat fpr den Raidplatz zu zahlen. Gibt aber noch ne Möglichkeit. Bewerbt euch doch einfach bei den Affenjungs, nehmen die euch auf kommt ihr sogar umsonst da rein.


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> In anbetracht dessen, das es auf jedem Server irgendwelche Lowis gibt die Gold dafür zahlen das man sie durch DM, Verlies oder sonst irgendwelche Inis zieht, ist es lächerlich das sich hier und im offiziellen Blizzforum darüber ausgelassen wird, und das auch noch Leute nach Bann und der Gleichen schreien.
> Mit welcher berechtigung denn?



Vermutlich deswegen weil bei Ihnen kein Goldbetrag steht sondern harte Euro Währung. Im Prinzip fällt es damit in den Bereich Powerleveling / Goldselling / etc.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Richi ja aber die nehmen GELD kein gold...
das mit aq war schon dreist aber rollenspieltechnisch vielleicht zurecht fertigen...
hmmm alle ban^^

sry aber für michs sind inet huren^^ verkaufen sich im spiel... sollte denen eher peinlich sein mit spaß hat das nix mehr zu tun,,,
und wer wow als arbeit sieht oder geldmaschine der selber nur user is is echt schon arm

und weil jmd finanzamt erwähnt probiert das mal^^ ich bin mir rigednwie zu 80%b sicher das sie keine stuern darauf zahlen werden
E`DIT: ihr gildenname sagt schon alles passt zu ihn...
sry das ich asufallend werde finds aber nur mehr als dreist


----------



## Böbbele1 (12. Dezember 2007)

regt schon auf ....ich meine....das es sowas gibt....ich hab selber schon irgendwo mit gemacht wurd durch bwl gezogen aber gegen tränke ingame....und ncith gegen richtiges geld und das mit den powerleveling undso find ich scheiße bann...und jetzt an die die das tol lfinden die das unterstützen die soltle man auch bannenn


----------



## finnski (12. Dezember 2007)

Böbbele schrieb:


> regt schon auf ....ich meine....das es sowas gibt....ich hab selber schon irgendwo mit gemacht wurd durch bwl gezogen aber gegen tränke ingame....und ncith gegen richtiges geld und das mit den powerleveling undso find ich scheiße bann...und jetzt an die die das tol lfinden die das unterstützen die soltle man auch bannenn



du musst es es ja net bezahlen lol ^^


----------



## Tevik (12. Dezember 2007)

dann müsste jeder! der hier postet gebannt werden, da jeder der hier postet der gilde mit ihrer aktion zu mehr gehör verhilft...


----------



## finnski (12. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vermutlich deswegen weil bei Ihnen kein Goldbetrag steht sondern harte Euro Währung. Im Prinzip fällt es damit in den Bereich Powerleveling / Goldselling / etc.




hm finde ich net weil für gold kann man sich equip kaufen usw...  aber beim bt ziehen kann man ja nur live einer gruppe zuschauen wie die das macht


----------



## Böbbele1 (12. Dezember 2007)

ne muss ich nicht aber das anzubieten ist nicht besser als die scheiß bots die den ganzen tag lang spammen....
die werden schließlich auch gebannt


----------



## Tevik (12. Dezember 2007)

die bots werden vielleicht gebannt ja, aber nicht die chinafarmer oder accountverkaufer, obwohl diese ganz klar gegen die agbs verstossen (stichwort accountsharing)

[edit] sry falsch verstanden, dachte die rede sei von farmbots, denn ob die spammbots gebannt werden wage ich zu bezweifeln, oder des sind nur gastaccounts, was einen bann nicht sehr effektiv machen würde, da sie sich sofort nen neuen gastacc erstellen können


----------



## suppaRichie (12. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vermutlich deswegen weil bei Ihnen kein Goldbetrag steht sondern harte Euro Währung. Im Prinzip fällt es damit in den Bereich Powerleveling / Goldselling / etc.






Forenwriter schrieb:


> @ Richi ja aber die nehmen GELD kein gold...
> das mit aq war schon dreist aber rollenspieltechnisch vielleicht zurecht fertigen...
> hmmm alle ban^^
> 
> ...


Ich weis nicht ihr beiden.
Sie gehn vermutlich eh BT rein ob sich jetzt einer den Raidplatz kauft oder nicht. Wenn man sich jetzt ernsthaft darüber Aufregen möchte, dann sind wir bald soweit das niemand mit WoW einen Euro machen darf. Wie gesagt auch für Gold werden Euros gezahlt, also ist 1g auch was in Euro wert. Wenn sich wer für das ziehen durch eine Ini mit Gold bezahlen lässt ist das erst mal nichts anderes als das was die Affenjungs machen.
Wie die einzelnen Gilden/Clans ihre Euro verdienen ist doch erst mal deren Sache, Blizz hat doch wohl eher kein Problem mit, und wenn die Gilden derjenigen die sich hier darüber auslassen auch so iht Geld machen möchten dann bietet doch einfach den BTraid für weniger an, dann macht ihr das Geschäft und ich glaube nicht das ihr das Geld der Caritas spenden werdet. Und was die Steuern angeht ist das eher ein Problem des Finanzamtes als eins für Blizz.


----------



## suppaRichie (12. Dezember 2007)

Tevik schrieb:


> die bots werden vielleicht gebannt ja, aber nicht die chinafarmer oder accountverkaufer, obwohl diese ganz klar gegen die agbs verstossen (stichwort accountsharing)
> 
> [edit] sry falsch verstanden, dachte die rede sei von farmbots, denn ob die spammbots gebannt werden wage ich zu bezweifeln, oder des sind nur gastaccounts, was einen bann nicht sehr effektiv machen würde, da sie sich sofort nen neuen gastacc erstellen können


Das mit den Spambots ist ja leider so das diese Chars meist schon gelöscht sind bevor man sie bannen kann. Versuch einfach mal nach einem Spam die Chars auf igno zu stellen. Die gibts da meist schon nicht mehr. Man kann sie melden aber ich merke es ja das in SW immer wieder ein Goldspamer Spawnt immer wieder mit neuem Namen.... der wird auch bestimmt gemeldet aber irgendwie kommt er doch immer wieder an den GMs vorbei.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

@ supparichie... trotzdem sie gehören alleine schon gebannt weil sie durch blizz sein produkt geld machen...
da sind sie denke mal schon verpflichtet was an blizz dafür bezahln (auch wenn ich es nich toll finden würde würde blizz das untersützen)

und ja ingame golde wäre noch einigermaßen tragbar... eig als community sollte man es ejden umsonst anbieten.. zumal ein schlecht euipter dd nich so auffallen würde^^ also wäre es keine große mehr arbeit für di raids^^ aber wie vorher erwähnt  der gildenname sagt schon alles

PS: auch für gold wird geld bezahlt? ja natürlich es ist aber untersagt also keine gute antwort drauf stüztzt eher unsere argumente...

Bitte nich flamen ich mein nix persönlich alles meine subjektive meinung


----------



## Annovella (12. Dezember 2007)

Finde solche sachen wie Gold kaufen, Sich von (wenn dann wirklich) Angestellten Leveln lassen usw vollkommen in Ordnung, warum? Viele Freunde von mir hörten auf als BC kam, warum? Weil leveln einfach nervig ist, ich wuerde gerne male jede klasse auf 70 im pvp spielen, ich mag es acuh per pvP items zu farmen, aber ich bin niemals so verrueckt und lvl mir nochn char hoch, genauso wie gold farmen, ich mache soetwas nicht weil es langweilig und sinnlos ist, da wuerde ich mir leiber(wenn es legal waere) etwas gold kaufen um mal 280% mounts fliegen zu koennen, natuerlich nicht viel, kenn mich mit den preisen acuh nicht wikrlich aus
Wenn jemand durch BT oder so gezogen werden will fuer 30% sollte es kein Problem sein, Leveln genauso, wenn halt ein vielzeitbeschäftigter WoWler meint er koenne damit geld verdienen indem er chars anderer leute fuer geld level, warum nicht?

ich würde blizzard ehr dafuer verantworten das sie die Accounts/charaktere sichern sollten, ich hoere oft von kollegen die wirklcih gute chars haben, dass ihre chars einfahc gelöscht werden oder items verkauft, was macht blizz dagegen? richtig, sie antworten frühstens 6 stunden nach jedem ticked anstatt einen direkten reset des acc zu volziehen.
Ein Tipp von mir(ich weiss nicht ob es moeglich ist oder moment, doch es ist moeglich) : Jeder Pc hat eine eigene ID(nicht der Router, ich sagte Pc!) und es sollte einem freiwillig uberlassen sein ob er diese Id in den Account speichert und somit jeglichen zugriff anderer pcs auf den acc unterbindet. sicher, moechte man sich bei einem freund einloggen geht es nicht wenn es nicht der pc ist der diese id hat, jedoch wuerde es vielen leuten wie mir das leben einfacher machen da ich eh nur an einem rechner wenn dann wow spiele(und das ist mein rechner), den benutzt auch sonst niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und cih hab nicht umsonst solange gespielt und mich durchs lvln gekrochen um aufeinma vor meinem acc zu stehen der gehackt wurde und dann wahrscheinlcih nichtmal alle items wieder bekomme


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

@annovella das mit der id wäre technisch nich wirklich sinnvoll weil bei vielen nach reconnect neue ip und viele(vlt alle?) haben alle 24h einen reconnect. obwohl ich dein frust nach vollziehn kann und eine TEILlösung wäre es eventuell... wenn wow den big brother award bekomm will wäre es eine idee

zum 280% : brauchst du es wirklich? eher nicht. 
wie schon bereits mal erwähnt euip is das dessert nich die hauptspeise 
aber naja soll jeder sielen wie er denkt so ists zumindest bei mir:I)

zu bt und restb ich hab schon ins bei einem lohnt sich noch euip.. thread reingeschrieben... nervt blizz mehr in den vorschlagforen.. eventuell ringt ein wenig... der item unterschied bei lvl 70 später eventuell 80 sollte einfach nich so groß . lieber ein bis zei vorquest mehr um auch bissl story zu erzaehlen und das euip zwar zum bestandteil machen aber nicht so wichtig... leider ist es leider das man ohne gut euippten tank und healer manche raids wohl nicht machen kann.
ein beispiel aus meiner erfahrung... haben ersten tag(patchday 2.3) random grp zul gemacht der eine tank hatte super euip der andere nich so gutes.. beide gleichgeskillt ungefähr gleiche spielweise der eine (mit bad euip) fällt nur leider schneller um d
als die healer es heilen konnte...^^
 ok ich lass sein ich fang wieder an zu träumen von nen perfekten spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (12. Dezember 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> @ supparichie... trotzdem sie gehören alleine schon gebannt weil sie durch blizz sein produkt geld machen...
> da sind sie denke mal schon verpflichtet was an blizz dafür bezahln (auch wenn ich es nich toll finden würde würde blizz das untersützen)
> 
> und ja ingame golde wäre noch einigermaßen tragbar... eig als community sollte man es ejden umsonst anbieten.. zumal ein schlecht euipter dd nich so auffallen würde^^ also wäre es keine große mehr arbeit für di raids^^ aber wie vorher erwähnt  der gildenname sagt schon alles
> ...


Ach quatsch bis ich was persönlich nehme musste schon mehr bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Gut ich kenne die Gilde, aber niemand davon Persönlich, weis nich mal wie ihre Chars aussehn, ist mir eigentlich auch egal.
Sie bieten aber doch nur eine Dienstleistung, und dafür lassen sie sich bezahlen. Das kann auch jede andere Gilde tun. Wenn Blizz bei den Affenjungs nichts tut, haben sie kaum ein Argument es anderen Gilden zu verbieten. Wenn deine Gilde es für lau bieten kann andere Chars durch BT zu ziehen dann macht es. 
Es ist doch einfach so das WotLk bald kommen wird und die Meisten Gamer BT bis dahin nicht von innen sehn werden undwer das Geld zahlen will, wird es auch tun. Ich werde nichts zahlen du wohl auch nicht, aber es wird Leute geben die dafür Zahlen werden, wenn sie es nicht für umsonst geboten bekommen.
Man kann über die einzelnen der "grossen Gilden" denken was man will, Fakt ist diese Gilden verdienen auch mit WoW Geld, auf die Eine oder Andre weise. Es wird auch bestimmt demnächst Arenagruppen geben die das praktisch Hauptberuflich machen könnten, denn sie werden ne menge verdienen, wenn man sich so die Gelder anschaut die im Esport so fliesen. Das vielen hier nicht gefallen, die sollten sich aber fragen ist es der Neid oder was anderes das sie daran ärgert.
Wie gesagt solange es Blizz zulässt steht jedem anderen das Recht zu auf die gleiche weise sich was dazu zu verdienen.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

mein letztes eher sinnloses comment für den thread

ja ganz ehrlich ich bin neidisch drauf an so genial abzieherisches system zu erfinden und das noch las wohltat hinzustellen wobei man es spielern auch umsonst anbieten könnte jeder raid halt ein -zwei nich go gute bei das macht der gilde kein abbruch
(das ist nich ironisch gemeint bewunderung für sone gschäftsidee


----------



## Theobald (12. Dezember 2007)

So was kommt halt, wenn aus einem Computerspiel irgendwann mehr wird als ein Hobby.
Gibt genug Leute, die das bezahlen würden. Gibt ja auch genug Leute, die sich Gold kaufen müssen.

Aber wenn es so ist, wie es dort dargestellt wird, ist es nicht konform mit den Bestimmungen von Blizzard. Nur das die hier in Deutschland eh nicht wirklich interessant sind.
Und Blizzard bannt doch keine Elitegilde mehr, lieber schlechte Publicity als gar keine.


----------



## neon1705 (12. Dezember 2007)

Merkt ihr eigendlich alle das es total gute werbung für affenjungs ist jetz ist hier nähmlich voll das trooblemaking und affenjungs kommen wieder ins gespräch hehe schlaue leute muss ich schon sagen so kann man auch auf sich aufmerksam machen

denkt mal nach und ihr werdet sehen das affenjung garnet so doof ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (12. Dezember 2007)

naja hab mir die Angebote genau angesehen und kann nichts Verbotenes daran erkennen
1.	sie verkaufen keine item,gold,etc (Verboten den die gehören Blizzard)
2.	sie verkaufen keine chars (dito)
3.	sie machen kein powerleveling (char muss 70 sein und vorquests haben )
4.	es werden keine exploits und sonstige illegale Sachen genutzt
mal von der frage abgesehen ob ich jemand Geld zahlen will damit er mit mir einen Abend verbringt kann ich nichts Schlechtes daran erkennen
und alle die bann schreien sollten mal ehrlich überlegen mit welcher Begründung


----------



## Ophedian (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja mag sein das nichts Verbotenes daran zu erkennen ist. Aber mal sehen wo es noch hinführt. Im großen und ganzen finde ich die aktion total fürn Ar....!
Super gilde hin oder her der ruf ist jetzt auf jeden fall unten durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja @neon1705: ist das gute werbung für ne Gilde? ich denke nicht. Und so möchte glaube ich keiner ins gespräch kommen.

Gruß
Oph


----------



## Bend0r (12. Dezember 2007)

Oo rofl, ich hab schon nach den ersten 10 post aufgehört zu lesen.......
Hier gibbet genug gimps, die alle nur neidisch sind.... Alda wenn ich die wahl hätte würd ich definitiv das geld bezahlen und mir mal was zeigen lassen aus bt.... Wann hätte ich schonmal in nächster zeit die chance dazu....
Leider bin ich der falschen Fraktion angehörig und auch auf nem anderen server....
Was daran falsch leutz für einen gewissen Geldsatz  für ein paar stunden in die Gilde aufzunehmen????


Die ganzen Flamer hier sind einfach nur pissed das sie nich selbst auf die Idee gekommen sind, bzw das sie nich weit genug im Content sind um Bt zu sehen. Oder aber weil sie sich die 30euro nich leisten können.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Begründung? Ok , gerne. Nur Blizz (und mutter- tochten firmen etc)haben rechte an finaziellen einnahmen von wow. wow sieht keine kommerzielle nutzung vor von anderen personen.

Wäre genauso wenn du mods für half life 2 machst und die kommerziell machst ... valve will 1ßß%ig was davon ab und gesetzlich steht es ihm(valve) zu.

Und das mit dem Gildeninv für paar Tage könnten sie auch, wenns nur promotechnisch sein sollten
verlosen dann auch werbung etc einschalten.
Aber sie bekomm geld für eine dienstleigung die unmittelbar mit der wow diesntleistung zusamm hängt.


----------



## The Reptil (12. Dezember 2007)

Ophedian schrieb:


> Ja mag sein das nichts Verbotenes daran zu erkennen ist. Aber mal sehen wo es noch hinführt. Im großen und ganzen finde ich die aktion total fürn Ar....!
> Super gilde hin oder her der ruf ist jetzt auf jeden fall unten durch.
> 
> 
> ...



durch die ganze Aufregung wird es sicher nachmacher geben was ja jedem der das nicht gut findet egal sein kann
ich würde das nie machen weil ich hab keinen bock in meiner raren Freizeit std lang im ts und in einer ini zu abzuhängen mit Leuten die ich dafür bezahlen muss aber im Prinzip ist mir wurscht ob jemand so etwas anbietet


----------



## Irgendwer_lev (12. Dezember 2007)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> Es verstößt gegen die AGB soweit ich weiß. Meine da steht drin das man sich mit dem Spielinhalt nicht gegen Echtes Geld bereichern darf. Also nicht nur Items verkaufen sondern es ist gernell untersagt Items oder Dienstleistungen gegen Bares anzubieten. Aber ihr denkt doch nicht wirklich das Blizzard die Affenjungs Bannen würde?? Es ist kein Geheimnis das es auch in WoW ne zweiklassengesellschaft gibt. Letztens haben einige Mitglieder einer bekannten Gilde abgesprochene Arenakämpfe ausgeführt, das heißt die müssen das so hingekriegt haben das zwei Gruppen immer aufeinander Getroffen und die eine Gruppe immer extra verloren hat um die andere zu pushen(keine ahnung wie die das gemacht haben, das sie auf keine andere getroffen sind). Ende vom Lied war wohl das die Besagten Leute einen Bann von 72 Std bekommen haben und das Arenateam wurde aufgelöst. Lachhaft wenn man bedenkt das anderen Leuten wegen weit geringeren verstößen die sie angeblich noch nichtmal wissentlich begangen haben der Acount permanent gespeert wurde.
> 
> Blizz hat wohl angst ,das wenn sie die Topgilden speeren würden keine mehr da wären die den Highendcontent
> spielen könnten.
> ...



Naja nach Blizzard Agb ist es auch illegal einen namen mit ´ drin zu haben oder absichtlich etwas falsch zu schreiben wie ArneldWeißenegger oder sätze wie Pechgehabt oder andere. Und wieviel Charaktere gibt es damit? diese zahl ist zu groß für dieses Forum, leider, aber es geht darum das Blizz dagegen auch nix tut obwohl es verboten ist, wieviele chinafarmer laufen frei rum und farmen dir deine mobs weg? auch zu viele und gegen die wird nix unternommen. BLiz muss es doch auffalen wenn irgend ein char urplötzlich vin irgendeinem anderen 10k gold erhält die vorher nix mit einander zu tuen gehabt haben oder? ob das auffällig ist bestimmt nicht. Also will blizz gar nix dagegen unternehmen sie könnten aber es ist zu astrengend dafür

p.s.: Wurde dm gezogen weil ich ihm im rl die Mathe arbeit geschrieben habe cheating?????
        oder einfach nur freundschaft?


----------



## el-boom (12. Dezember 2007)

Würdet ihr das nicht auch so machen, wenn ihr merkt es zahlt jemand für so etwas lächerliches?

Ich mein wenn ich illidan sehen will aber ich kein equip, oder sg oder sonst irgendwas dafür habe. dann spiel ich eben mal kurz auf einem Funserver


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

@irgendwer das ist nich wirklich kommerziell ... würde er dich oder du ihn bezahlen für einen bestimmten zeitraum aber ner bestimmten euro menge ja

gold wäre auch verträglich wodurch raids finanziert werden könnten und rp tehnisch wärs ok zB

BT eine Woche mit unseren Ausgezeichneten Reisführern xy 
Esenn und Trinken inklusive (tischlein) etc etc 

wie gesagt sie beziehn aber echtes geld für


----------



## Caiyuga (12. Dezember 2007)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der den Namen "Affenjungs" ziemlich dämlich findet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (12. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> naja hab mir die Angebote genau angesehen und kann nichts Verbotenes daran erkennen
> 1.	sie verkaufen keine item,gold,etc (Verboten den die gehören Blizzard)



na da hast ja sehr genau hingesehen.... keine items? kauf dir ne Brille und lern nen Browser zu bedienen



The schrieb:


> und alle die bann schreien sollten mal ehrlich überlegen mit welcher Begründung



Begründung siehe oben

@Caiyuga: jo, absolut; so n bescheuerter Name würde mir nich einfallen....


----------



## Buckweed (12. Dezember 2007)

ich finde das eine riesen sauerrei. wenn wow auf diese stufe abrutscht wird es bald kein wow mehr geben. es wird nämlich darauf hinauslaufen, das die leute die viel echtes geld ausgeben auch gutes equip haben anstatt es sich selber zu erfarmen. ich hoffe blizz wird das schnell was gegen tun. ich zocke seit der beta wow und eigentlcih will ich es zocken bis blizzard irgendeinen verückten weltboss erstellt und die ganze welt zerstört.
bis dann


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> na da hast ja sehr genau hingesehen.... keine items? kauf dir ne Brille und lern nen Browser zu bedienen
> Begründung siehe oben
> 
> @Caiyuga: jo, absolut; so n bescheuerter Name würde mir nich einfallen....



*haha* ;D
Kauf du dir besser mal eine Brille und probier du den Browser richtig zu bedienen. Denn wie du sicher gesehen hast, kann man nur "Services" anklicken. Das ist nämlich eine Seite, die nicht von den Affenjungs betrieben wird, sondern von © 2007 by Fatfoogoo AG! Sie nehmen lediglich die Seite in Anspruch um ihren Service anzubieten. ;D
Und der Name ist geil! ;D 

Oh noooez Affenjungs inc.!!!! ;D







Nup ^^


----------



## RockyHorror (12. Dezember 2007)

Gleiches Prinzip warum Benzin teuer ist. Oder die Wiesn-Mass. Oder ... Oder ....

Solange es Deppen gibt die es zahlen ... 

Wers nicht mag solls nicht machen ...


----------



## Maddwarf (12. Dezember 2007)

Und wer immer noch meint, das auf der Seite keine Items bzw. Gold verkauft wird, sollte mal den WWW-LINK etwas abändern: 

http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/

Und nun hat Blizz einen Grund was zu tun, oder ?


----------



## Finsterniss (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja, mich stört nur dran das sie es für richtiges Geld anbieten. Damit stellen sie sich meiner Meinung nach mit den Chinafarmern gleich.

Würden sie InGame Gold nehmen, würde die Sache schon anderst aussehen. Denn Leistung für Gold gibt und gab es schon immer. 

Sie nehmen keinem damit in irgendeiner weise etwas weg und es wäre als nette Idee anzusehen würden sie da nicht wirklichen Provit draus ziehen. (35 Euro sind 35 Euro egal wie es aufgeteilt werden würde) Vielleicht spenden sie das Geld ja auch irgendeinem Gemeinnützigem Programm (kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen), dann würde ich jedoch auch nichts dagegen sagen.


----------



## Finsterniss (12. Dezember 2007)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Und wer immer noch meint, das auf der Seite keine Items bzw. Gold verkauft wird, sollte mal den WWW-LINK etwas abändern:
> 
> http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/
> 
> Und nun hat Blizz einen Grund was zu tun, oder ?



Mit Sicherheit, wobei das nicht zwingend mit den Affenbengeln zu tun haben muss, es scheint ein Auktionshaus verschiedenster Angebote/Spiele zu sein. Welches von den dortigen Usern betrieben wird. Handlungsbedarf hat aber  auch ohne das von dir aufgezeigte bestanden.


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> was is daran illegal ? Sie verkaufen ja kein Eigentum von Blizzard (gold oder so) sie zeigen dir ja nur das Contant




nur zur info sie verkaufen gems und andere wow items also verszoßen sie gegen blizz agb


----------



## Maddwarf (12. Dezember 2007)

Handlungsbedarf hat aber auch ohne das von dir aufgezeigte bestanden.

Und wegen was ? Weil Sie EUR für einen Run nehmen ?

Ich glaube nicht wirklich das es da einen guten Ansatz gibt um das zu verbieten, oder gibt es denn wirklich ? Sie machen nichts was den AGB`s entgegenspricht.... also mir ist da nichts bekannt das dies laut AGB`s verboten ist.

cu
MAD


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (12. Dezember 2007)

Bann ist unangebracht. Denke die Affen werden schon noch merken was ihnen solche Aktionen an "Ruhm und Ehre" einbringt.


----------



## Melian (12. Dezember 2007)

Caiyuga schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der den Namen "Affenjungs" ziemlich dämlich findet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein..


----------



## Tpohrl (12. Dezember 2007)

Tja.., ich denk mal das ist der Versuch, die gesamte Gilde mit dem neuen Addon zu versorgen!
Dies wär für mich noch legetim, solange nur Spieler mit in Instanzen genommen werden.., sollten sie welche finden die sich darauf einlassen^^
Denn wir alle sollten uns einig sein, das man mit der Action nicht unbedingt reich wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephi (12. Dezember 2007)

Zuzzi schrieb:


> wie war das mit Onlineshops ohne MwSt. ----> Steuerhinterziehung?
> Aber was solls.




Jetzt kramt jeder ein bisschen Halbwissen aus oder was?

Ich denke nicht, dass es illegal ist! Weder nach unserem Strafrecht, noch nach den "Blizzard-Regeln".

Lasst sie doch einfach machen und regt Euch über etwas spannendes auf!


----------



## Faulmaul (12. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Kauf du dir besser mal eine Brille und probier du den Browser richtig zu bedienen. Denn wie du sicher gesehen hast, kann man nur "Services" anklicken. Das ist nämlich eine Seite, die nicht von den Affenjungs betrieben wird, sondern von © 2007 by Fatfoogoo AG! Sie nehmen lediglich die Seite in Anspruch um ihren Service anzubieten. ;D
> Und der Name ist geil! ;D
> 
> Oh noooez Affenjungs inc.!!!! ;D
> Nup ^^



unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König;

sehen tut er trotzdem nur die hälfte...

genau schauen und dann erst klappe aufmachen


----------



## kaskade (12. Dezember 2007)

Erster Gedanke: 80% von denen Arbeitslos. Mal n bisle Kohle aufs Gildenkonto packen damit das nächte Addon und ein paar Goldeinkäufe gesichert sind. =D

Zweiter Gedanke: Uninteressant.

Dritter Gedanke: Warum post ich das hier?


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König;
> 
> sehen tut er trotzdem nur die hälfte...
> 
> genau schauen und dann erst klappe aufmachen



Dann zeig mir wo und ich glaube dir! =)
Bin dann auch gerne bereit meine Anschuldigung zurück zu nehmen und mich zu entschuldigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Dezember 2007)

oO OHAda muss was unter nommen werden find die cool und was die für giga machen ^^


----------



## zodak (12. Dezember 2007)

Leben und Leben lassen...................


----------



## wildcat05 (12. Dezember 2007)

mal Ehrlich, Affenjungs und Co verdienen eher ein /Ignore

Affenjungs, ANG, Nihilum und wie se alle heissen, die danach streben immer bekannter zu werden wie auch immer rühren immer fein für Blizzard die Werbetrommel.

Desahlb werden die auch bei genau solchen Gilden nichts machen ausser Beschwerdeforen zu löschen, denen kann es doch nur recht sein. Egal ob Positiv oder Negativwerbung, Werbung ist Werbung, wobei genau meisstens Negativ eben mehr aufmerksamkeit erregt.


Fazit: Ignoriert es einfach, wenn die damit nichts erreichen haben sie sich so viel Arbeit für nichts gemacht und ärgern sich am Ende selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und für die über Neider-laberer: Nein ich bin nicht Neidisch, es nervt einfach eher immer dieses in den Vordergrundgestelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Wie war das noch mal mit der Penisverlängerung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunbart (12. Dezember 2007)

im offiziellen WoW-Forum geht grad das große Löschen der Affenjungs-Beiträge los,....kommentarlos.


----------



## Dalmus (12. Dezember 2007)

Gunbart schrieb:


> im offiziellen WoW-Forum geht grad das große Löschen der Affenjungs-Beiträge los,....kommentarlos.


Naja, nicht völlig kommentarlos:

_
 Wenn ein Thema von uns gelöscht oder geschlossen wird, dann hat dies seine Gründe und wir erwarten, dass das Thema nicht wieder im Forum auftaucht.

Vielen Dank.

/closed 

Ich bin Gnorog und ich bin ein Druide. Was spielst Du?

Community Representative_

Amüsant, amüsant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich find das nen Hammer, dass Blizzard dazu nicht wenigstens mal Stellung bezieht, sondern einfach Zensur betreibt und die Threads löscht. Gerade gab es "drüben" noch einen Thread A**enjungs Inc und der ist jetzt weg. 

traurig, sehr sehr traurig und ein Armutszeugnis für einen Konzern, der solche Zensur betreiben muss. 

Bin geneigt, WoW an den Nagel zu hängen. nicht, wegen eines Banns oder Nicht-Banns, sondern wegen dieser Totschweigerei, obwohl doch tausende von Kunden verärgert sind.


----------



## Esric (12. Dezember 2007)

Lustig die Aufregung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir kanns egal sein ich habe meinen Spaß im "Spiel" und mehr brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (12. Dezember 2007)

Verärgert wegen was?  Die paar leute die sich wegen den Affenjungs aufregen interressieren doch nicht nur weil die affen das auf der Seite "anpreisen" was andere große Gilden schon seit ewigkeiten machen nur erwähnt das keiner.


----------



## Scandiaca (12. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, keine Ahnung was da drüben im wow Forum abgeht oder wer welchen Beitrag löscht aus diesen oder jenen Gründen. Mal ganz ehrlich? 
Wenn, udn ich betone mal ganz stark WENN es euch so viel ausmacht und ihr auch so empört darüber seid, das Blizzard die Affenjungs in Schutz nimmt, verfasst ein Protestschreiben, bombardiert die GMs mit Pins und Emails und seid hartnäckig. Wenn ihr dann gebannt werdet, könnt ihr euch hier sicherlich immer noch als Held feiern lassen. ;P


----------



## Lorille (12. Dezember 2007)

Kommt es euch nicht auch so vor, dass das ganze nur ein gewaltiger Auslöser für einen viralen Medienhype ist? Die Klicks auf der Affenjungs-Seite schnellen empor, der Sponsor bekommt mehr Geld. Das Prinzip Bildzeitung funktioniert auch im Internet.


----------



## Valeskaa (12. Dezember 2007)

Es macht allerdings einen großen Unterschied, sowas professionell und im gewerblichen Stil aufzuziehen, anstatt gegen "n Kasten Bier für den Kumpel", der einen durch ne Ini zieht. 

Und ich bin sicher, das hier tatsächlich eine Art Gewerbetätigkeit vorliegt, in der man ein Geschäft eingeht und dann kommt tatsächlich das Steuerrecht zu tragen. 

Wie auch immer - entweder sollte Blizz konsequent dieses Thema ignorieren (und damit meine ich nicht das kommentarlose löschen oder schließen von Threads) oder aber eine wenigstens kurze Stellungnahme abgeben. 

Eine Art "die Affenjungs bewegen sich in einer rechtlichen Grauzone, wir haben keine Handhabe dagegen" oder "diese Vorgehensweise verstößt nicht gegen unsere AGB's" oder aber "das ist zwar moralisch, aber nicht rechtlich bedenklich" [...] würde hier ja schon ausreichen. 

Aber kommentarlose Zensur - ja sind wir denn im Mittelalter?? Ich dachte, wir leben in einem freien Land mit Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Ist mir das total wayne ob die gebannt werden oder nicht. Wenn ich ehrlichsein soll fänd ich es ja noch lustig wenn die alle gebannt werden. Weil wenn jemand sich in ein game(mmorpg) so reinsteigert, das er daraus noch provit schlagen will, der verdient es nicht anders. Schadenfreude 4tw. Die ganzen schönen t6 chars weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Es ist einfach nur peinlich. Ich sag jetzt nur Angebot und Nachfrage. Es wird wohl Menschen geben die für so einen "Service" zahlen. ROFL 

3. wow verkommt langsam immer mehr zum spiegelbild der gesellschaft. nichtmal mehr in einem spiel ist man von der kranken welt "draußen" noch verschont. man keine stunde in ruhe zocken, ohne das man ein negatives erlebnis mit einem "mitspieler" hat. (subjektiv betrachtet) Schaut nur mal in die Foren - dann wisst ihr bescheid. 

Zur Allgemeinen Situation:
Wow kotz mich nicht nur im mom deswegen so an, weil es stink langweilig geworden ist und blizzard nichts neues integriert (die fanbois behaupten jetzt wieder was anderes und erschlagen mich mit den patchnotes) 
Egal wie man es in wow dreht. Es ist ein farmen und gefarmt werden. mehr nicht - die welt bietet nicht mehr. 

Naja musste mich mal auskotzen - hätte noch mehr im Magen .... pardon in Peto aber ich lege jetzt mal den mantel des schweigens über wow. Farme mir noch mein pvp equip und verkaufe dann den account. (JA ich Provit geiles schwein!!!)

Hoffe mal das mein Tabula Rasa endlich kommt!! Sqoops beeilt euch mal!!


----------



## Imbachar (12. Dezember 2007)

Habt ihr irgendeinen nachteil dadurch??
Habt Saß am Spiel und ignoriert so nen müll^^


----------



## Legolaself (12. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es jemanden passt in einer Stadt rumzustehen und mit seinen "gekauften" Items zu posen, ok. Wenn es den Affenjungs zu langweilig ist, ok.


----------



## Hulk² (12. Dezember 2007)

Sinnlos
Was bringt einem das?
1. Man hat 30€ in den Sand gesetzt
2. Ist doch bescheuert wenn die "Affenjungs INC" Horde spielt und man schickt als Ally 30€ rüber...
3. Vllt auch gar nicht eigener Server (Außer die finanzieren sich dadurch den Serverwechsel)
4. Wenn T-Equip droppt nehmen die das auch schön mit und ab zum Händler.
5. Kann man drauf stolz sein von solchen geldgeilen Idioten gezogenzuwerden?

Außerdem: Braucht  man nicht auch noch4 den Schlüssel dafür oder ähnliches? Kenn mich damit nicht aus


----------



## Kawock (12. Dezember 2007)

Ganz ehrlich, so schlimm find ich das garnicht. - Wer das Angebot annimmt ist selber Schuld!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthoral (12. Dezember 2007)

BOAHHHHHHH

Blizzard löscht die Posts "tausender" wütender Spieler...

Hmm, ich seh hier nur vereinzelte Jammerer, die sich beklagen weil da wieder einer soooo pöööööse ist.
All die ehrlichen Vorbildspieler die sich in den Foren rumtreiben und sowas ja nieeeee machen würden.

Mal ganz ehrlich:

Was regt ihr euch auf????
Was stört es euch, wenn sich 4 oder 5 Spieler von denen gegen Bares durch ne Inni ziehen lassen? 
Welche Nachteile habt ihr davon?
Wie macht euch das euer Spiel kaputt?
Wieviele Spieler können die denn maximal ziehen?


Das was die machen ist ein reiner Gag.
mehr als 2 oder 3 Randoms können die pro Run garnicht ziehen, und das für 2 Tage Aufwand, bei dem die Gilde Leistung bringen muss. Was ist denn da der große Verdienst?
Millionäre werden die dadurch nicht.

Und jetzt löscht Blizz die Posts... Frechheit...

Vielleicht ist es Blizzard schlicht scheißegal wenn von 9 Millionen Spielern im besten Falle 10 oder 20 auf die Art durch den Tempel gezogen werden...

"Tausende wütende Spieler"...soviel maßlose Selbstüberschätzung auf einem Haufen... Hammer...


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (12. Dezember 2007)

Darkkeeper schrieb:


> Kommt ma klar Leute ihr seit doch nur neidisch^^
> Wenns Idioten gibt die das bezahlen würde ich das auch machen!!!
> 30 € für ein Black Temple Raid... LOL
> Ich denke mal eher das soll ein Witz sein oder so... Was für ein Freak würde das bitte machen^^



Tja aber leider verstößt es Trotzdem gegen die Bestimmungen von Blizzard, und hier sieht man mal wieder das die Leute sich das nie durchlesen was man jedesmal nach einem Patch bestätigen muß. Solltet ihr alle mal machen. Denn es ist ebenso Verboten Geld auf diese Weise zu machen ob du nun  nur mit den in die Instanzen gehst oder Gold verkaufst oder Items da macht Blizzard in ihrem regelwerk keinen unterschied.


----------



## Soylent (12. Dezember 2007)

Arones schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mal nen Beispiel :
> 
> ...



alles schon da gewesen...in Form von Gewinnspielen

aber mal ehrlich, was soll an dem Angebot so falsch sein? Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der eine oder der andere Raidleiter sich die Taktiken mal "live" anschauen will, bevor er mit seiner Raidgruppe rein geht. Schließlich war ja auch von einer Taktikerläuterung die Rede.

Ich persönlich würde es aber besser finden, wenn dieses Angebot nicht gegen echte Euros, sondern gegen WoW Gold zu haben wäre.


----------



## GangstaT (12. Dezember 2007)

wer das annimmt ist echt hohl oda richtig arm (nicht auf den geldbeutel bezogen)
außerdem wenn man die pre hat reiht das equip meistens schon um sich in bt oda hyal vorzuwagen


----------



## Tôny (12. Dezember 2007)

lol naja hab nix anderes erwartet von einer Gilder die mit lvl 1 chars auf anderen Realms im /1 Flamed


----------



## Dalmus (12. Dezember 2007)

Da ja der andere Thread geschlossen wurde... will ch aber doch nochmal auf die Löschungen zurückkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da beklagt sich Rombus, daß jede Menge Threads ohne vernünftige Begründung geschlossen/gelöscht werden (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=1958246183&sid=3) und Gnorog (CM) verweist auf einen anderen Thread (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=1957986100&sid=3) mit dem Hinweis, daß die dort gegebene Begründung (Kurzfassung: "Hat schon seinen Grund") als Begründung ausreiche.^^

Ich finde das einfach herrlich und sitze hier mit einem breiten Grinsen.^^

"Papa, warum is das denn so?"
"Naja mein Sohn, weil... das is halt so!"

Ich mag Gnorog. Der hat Humor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Dezember 2007)

Wahrscheinlich haben sich die affenja selber noch eingemischt das die posts verschwinden möglich is alles in dieser korrupten welt.


----------



## Soylent (12. Dezember 2007)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Tja aber leider verstößt es Trotzdem gegen die Bestimmungen von Blizzard, und hier sieht man mal wieder das die Leute sich das nie durchlesen was man jedesmal nach einem Patch bestätigen muß. Solltet ihr alle mal machen. Denn es ist ebenso Verboten Geld auf diese Weise zu machen ob du nun  nur mit den in die Instanzen gehst oder Gold verkaufst oder Items da macht Blizzard in ihrem regelwerk keinen unterschied.



Was du nach jedem Patch durchliest und abnickst, hat leider keinerlei rechtliche Bedeutung. Vertraglicher Bestandteil ist genau das, womit du dich zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs des Spiels einverstanden erklärst. Genau...  nichts. 

Ob das anschließende Abo als separater Vertrag zu sehen ist, würde ich rechtlich eher für umstritten halten, da dein eigendliches Abo ja bereits mit den 30 inklusiv Tagen beginnt, welche du ja schon mit dem Spiel bezahlt hast.

Diese "Vereinbarungen" haben also den Status einer einseitigen Willenserklärung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## mantigore666 (12. Dezember 2007)

ich hab bis vor einem jahr auch noch wie wild wow gespielt und ich muss sagen, das hier ist die konsequente weiterentwicklung von wow....

in einem game, wo man sich "respekt" erkauft, indem man ein möglichst hohes t-set hat oder sonst irgendwas, das möglichst nur 1000 andere spieler haben und nicht 100.000, ist itemgeilheit oberstes gebot.
raids sollen keinen spass mehr machen, sondern nur noch erfolge bringen... klar, nach spätestens dem 5. mal ist eh der spass erloschen und die restlichen 50 besuche der gleichen instanz sind nur noch "pflicht".

ergo versucht man halt alles, um ohne diesen "stress" an tolles equip zu kommen : goldkauf, poverleveln, ect.
und dann kommt halt mal eine "elitegilde" (wobei sich hierbei elite leider nur sehr selten auf soziale kompetenz bezieht <fg>) auf die idee, sich ihr nicht mehr vorhandenes rl vergolden zu lassen.
moralisch der bodensatz, aber volkswirtschaftlich gesehen halt der derzeitige endpunkt einer ziemlich miesen entwicklung, die RPG online zu tode reitet.

so, und nu fallt über mich her, nur der "neid-aspekt" fällt halt bei einem, der nicht mehr spielt weg (das nur für die ganzen "imba-poster", die zwar schnell allgemeinplätze in foren werfen, dabei aber kaum ihr gehirn einschalten (oder sich eins ausleihen)  :-)

liebe grüsse an den rest, der diese entwicklung auch als bedenklich ansieht


----------



## snooozê (12. Dezember 2007)

ich find die machens richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ihr seid doch nur neidisch das die damit auchnoch geld verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab die Affenjungs Inc bis vor kurzem für ne Tolle Gilde gehalten..abersowas..ich finds einfach erbärmlich...vorallem die Aroganz..."Ein Tag bei den Affenjungs"..das sind keine Promis oder sowas...

Nunja..wer so dumm ist, und denen das auch noch bezahlt....Gelitten!


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Dezember 2007)

Es geht heir um eingrundlegendes Prinzip, erstens darf niemand etwas mit echten geld vermarkten, was mit WoW zusammen hängt, außer Blizzard entertainment selbst.
deshalb müssne die Affenjungs eigentlich gebannt werden.

2. klar ganz toll, fangen alle Gilden damit an (muss ja nicht BT sein) dnan werdet ihr bald nen Riesiges Werbegespamme haben im WoW, da wünshc ich mal viel Spaß damit, das wird euch über kurz oder lang voll auf die Eier gehen.

Kann mn ja gleich anfange: ziehe DM, Verlies 1Euro, Kloster 2 Euro Gnome 4 Euro ZF 5Euro , deutlich besserer pro kopf verdienst, weil ich die inis alleine ziehen kann, und dn erlös mit keinem teilen muss, udn wenndas jeder 50, Spieler macht, und ingame dafpür wirbt, was glaubt ihr was dann abgeht in den channels?
Wenn die affenjungs das dürfen, dann darf es jeder, und wenns jeder darf, dann wirds absolutes Chaos.
Es geht hier also ums Prinzip, und nicht darum, ob ds schlimm ist oder nicht. stört es jemand wenn einer zuhasue rumliegt und im Schrank 100kg Kokain hat? bestimmt nicht, trotzdem isses verboten!!!


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Dezember 2007)

also ich lasse mich nich im wow forum mundtot machen 

WoW-Website



Rofl ich wurde gebannt Oo


Art der Sperre  	Temporary
Läuft ab 	19.12.2007 05:25:26 PST
Grund der Sperre 	Beiträge, die zum Hass gegen andere Völker, ethnischen Gruppen oder sexuellen Vorlieben aufrufen


Mein text dort ^^



    * 0. Affenjungs die2te  |  12.12.2007 05:18:05 PST

    * quote locked

Blizz wir lassen uns nich den mund von euch verbieten wenn ihr glaubt ihr könnt machen was ihr wollt.

Erst alles böhse chinafarmer schaden der wow economie und nun erlaubt ihr den affenjungs sowas ich glaube es hackt.

Ich lass mich nicht mundtot voneuchmachen hoffe auch viele andere nicht.


Wir leben nichmehr im 3ten reich wo leute mundtot gemacht werden.....


----------



## Gronwell (12. Dezember 2007)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> also ich lasse mich nich im wow forum mundtot machen
> 
> WoW-Website



Oft liefert ihr doch schon selbst den besten Grund euch mundtot zu machen und das können und dürfen sie sogar, denn es ist nunmal nicht euer Forum. Wenn sie wollen, dann bannen sie euch einfach und müssen nicht mal einen Grund angeben.


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich bezahle für das spiel der spielspaß wird mir durhc chinafarmer verdorben blizz will das wir sie melden.
Ich melde sie mit vielen anderen undblizz unterdruckt die meldung bedeutet das nun ey ich draf goldkaufen blizz sagt ja nix dagegen..


----------



## dejaspeed (12. Dezember 2007)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> also ich lasse mich nich im wow forum mundtot machen
> 
> WoW-Website
> Rofl ich wurde dauerhaft gebannt Oo
> ...



Was hast DU eigtl. für einen Grund dich darüber aufzuregen mich würden solche "Forumclowns" auch stören weil eine beurteilung der sachlage von dritten in der art und Weise wie es hier geschieht unangebracht ist und wenn bitte nicht in diesen Ton.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd gleich den accont einfrieren udn sagen daß ich gar nciht mehr wow spiel, so ne Frechheit sollte sich mal nur ein einziges Unternehmen mit seinen Kunden erlauben, das geht überhaupt nicht, selbst wennd er Kunde noch so meckert und motzt muss man freundlich zu ihm bleiben, aber entweder sind im wow-europe forum echt shcon alle korrupt, oder einfach bescheuert, sowas geht nicht auf keien Taurenhaut

Blizzard und Kundenfreundlichkeit halt -.-

Wenn ich Blizzard wäre, hätt ich meine CM´s jetz schon lange rausgeschmissen, aus geschäftlichen gründen ist das nämlich absolut unzulässig was die CMs da im Umgang mit dem Kunden machen.


----------



## Vénom (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich muss ganz klar sagen das Blizz da ein "NO GO" überschreitet !!!

In den bestimmungen die wir alle Akzeptieren müssen (auch die Affenjungs) ist dieses ganz klar verboten und wird mit einem Account Bann bestraft.

Als diese sachen noch Ingame liefen war es ja shcon scheisse, ich errinere mich das man damals T2 bei uns auf dem server Kaufen konnte für Gold bzw. Mats wohl gemerkt, damit hat sich die Beste Gilde unserers server halt finanziert so z.b. hat man für denn Kopf von Nefarian damals ich glaube 100 Arkanit Kristalle hinlegen müssen soweit ich weiss. 

Aber das was die Affenjungs da machen ist schlicht und ergreifend verboten nicht nur wegen der AGB´s sondern acuh wegen einer verpflcihtung die Blizz gegenüber denn anderen Spielern hat, denn wenn es Items für echtgeld zu erweben gibt dann ist die letzte dekade der "Gleichbehandlung" in Wow gefallen.

Dann gibt es nichtmehr nur noch die "Hartz VI"-Power Gamer (ist nicht negativ gemeint) oder Schüler/Studenten die dsa dicke equip haben, die sich dieses aber auch hart erarbeitet haben.

Sondern eben auch diese "Sponsored by Dady" typen die sich einfach das equipment Kaufen können. In China war soetwas ja schon im Gespräch gewesen das man die T-Sets für echtgeld anbietet und dafür die monatlichen gebühren für Wow weg lässt. Blizzard hat dieses klar abgelehnt !

Folge wird wahrscheilich sein das die Affenjungs das Angebot von der HP runternehmen und das wars, leider. Ich selbst bin für einen dauerhaften Account Bann der leute, denn das würde Blizzard mit mir und (fast) jedem anderen auch so machen.

Das die Diskusionen im Offizielen Forum abgewürgt wurden wundert mcih aber nicht, den man beachte das die Affenjungs unter anderem vertreten durch "Kungen" diese ganzen CommunityManager ja persönlich kennen udn somit acuh nen "Privaten" einfluss auf diese Menschen haben, denke das, dass löschen der Posts subjektiver Natur ist.

Die Gilde "Death and Texas" (so hiesen sie glaube ich) haben alle einen Account Bann gefangen weil sie einen Bug genutzt hatten der ihnen den Kel Thuzad 1.Kill ermöglichte. Damals wurde sher hart gegen sie vorgegangen.

Naja nun wird in Wow wohl ein 2 Klassengeselschaft umgewandelt...Ich hoffe das es nicht geschiet.


----------



## Klopfer (12. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du dich nicht mundtot machenlassen willst - gott was ne Satzstellung - solltest du mehr schreiben als "ich lass mich nich mundtot machen". Kein Wunder, dass dann nur Schwachsinnsposter und am Ende Big Blue mit nem /close anrücken. 

Das is dasselbe wie "Ich lasse mich nicht bevormunden!" und dann wieder still dasitzen.

-Moon.


----------



## Tallys (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  na super, was kommt als nächstes. -.-


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Dezember 2007)

Sorry aber als mir aufviel das das noch dabeimuss war ich berreits gebannt also ändern ging nichmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_Capone (12. Dezember 2007)

was machen sie denn verbotenes ? sie nehmen in IHREN 25 man raid ein mit in black tempel und wieso is doch egal was hat blizzart damit zu tun wer welche ini warum geht ?


----------



## Dalmus (12. Dezember 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> Das die Diskusionen im Offizielen Forum abgewürgt wurden wundert mcih aber nicht, den man beachte das die Affenjungs unter anderem vertreten durch "Kungen" diese ganzen CommunityManager ja persönlich kennen [...]


Seit wann ist Kungen denn bei den Affenjungs?
Bisher war er doch MT bei Nihilum... wäre ja ein dramatischer Abstieg.^^


Vénom schrieb:


> Die Gilde "Death and Texas" (so hiesen sie glaube ich) [...]


Fast, aber nur ein kleiner Buchstabendreher. "Death and Taxes".
Sind aber beides nur kleine klugscheisserische Korrekturen meinerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Dezember 2007)

sie verkaufen items aus wow und verdienen damit gold agb =verboten


Edit Anstatt gold machen sie euros sorry wiedermein fehler ^^


----------



## Thyridrion (12. Dezember 2007)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> sie verkaufen items aus wow und verdienen damit gold agb =verboten




AH, das machst du im AH nicht jeden Tag? *etwasklugscheissenobblöderpostsmancher*


----------



## Gutebesserung (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würde auch Illidan gerne sehen. Aber dafür bezahlen? Es ist ja alles schön und gut aber das Spiel, und alles seine Inhalte, gehören Blizzard. Die Frage ob es gut oder schlecht ist, so etwas anzubieten, stellt sich meiner Meinung eher im geringen Maße. Immerhin ist es jedem selbst überlassen es zu nutzen oder nicht. Vielmehr stellt sich juristisch das Problem auf, ob es jemanden erlaubt sein kann, mit dem geistigen Eigentum anderer Menschen Geld zu machen. Es handelt sich ja vorallem um eine gezogene Nutzung aus dem Gut eines anderen. Dies ist im deutschen BGB ebenso geregelt, wie auch im amerikanischen Zivilrecht. Demnach würden alle Gilden die einen solchen Dienst anbieten gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Ebenso sähe es für die Nutzer dieser Leistungen aus. Also kleiner Tip: Finger Weg. Schont lieber euer Bankkonto und vorallem die Nerven euer Anwälte, Rechtsschutzversicherungen und Familien. Den so wie es aussieht geht das nach hinten los.


----------



## KlausIV (12. Dezember 2007)

Al_Capone schrieb:


> was machen sie denn verbotenes ? sie nehmen in IHREN 25 man raid ein mit in black tempel und wieso is doch egal was hat blizzart damit zu tun wer welche ini warum geht ?



Man lest ihr die AGBs auch mal oder informiert euch wenigstens bevor ihr hier 2 zeiler fabriziert?

Ich zitiere hier mal aus dem Thread

(ii) ohne die vorherige ausdrückliche schriftliche Genehmigung von Blizzard Entertainment mit dem Spiel oder irgendeinem Teil davon, einschließlich des Spielclients, aber nicht auf ihn beschränkt, *einen kommerziellen Zweck verfolgen* (abgesehen von der Übertragung gemäß Ziffer 3 B.), wozu gehört, aber nicht darauf beschränkt, seine Verwendung in einem Internet-Café, in einem Center für Computerspiele oder an irgendeinem anderen ortsgebundenen Standort;

So
Wenn Die Affenjungs jetzt gegen GELD (Echtes Geld, so Papier usw..) Raidzugänge anbieten ist das ein kommerzieller Zweck, da sie sich durch das Spiel persönlich bereichern.
Das ist laut AGB's verboten.

Im Endeffekt ist das wie ein Lvl Service, man bezahlt Gold um seinen Char auszurüsten.


----------



## Crimmi (12. Dezember 2007)

Fassen wir mal zusammen:

 Es gibt Leute denen dieses Angebot zu weit geht und Leute denen es egal ist. --> Bisher keiner der da mitmachen würde

Gucken wir uns das Angebot mal an:

Damit ich es richtig verstehe ziehe ich das Angebot mal ein paar Ebenen tiefer auf meinen Content Stand.
Die "Affenjungs" würde mir anbieten einen Kararun mitzuerleben, wenn ich mir den Schlüssel dafür alleine besorgt habe und 50€ bleche.

Hmmmmm...

Also ich habe Kara-Zugang und bezahle dann dafür mit der Gilde dort eine runde zu drehen.

Letztendlich ist es das gleiche Angebot wie ein paar Zeilen darüber wo man für 1 Abend in der Gilde zahlt.

Alle Leute die SSC, Festung der Stürme durch haben und in HDZ 3 unterwegs waren, können nun für 50€ mit dieser Gilde BT.

D. h. Leute die eh millionenfach weiter sind wie ich und eh nächste woche BT gehen oder auch schon waren, können dieses Angebot überhaupt erst warnehmen.

Jo das muss 100% unterbunden werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (12. Dezember 2007)

aua .. meine augen .. leute, strengt euch doch wenigstens ein BISSCHEN bei der rechtschreibung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein wunder, dass die CMs die beiträge schließen

BTT: affenjungs? muss man die kennen? kenn ich nicht, also sind sie mir dementsprechend egal.

@ alle, die von neid sprechen: wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass jeder automatisch neidisch ist, nur weil er sich dagegen ausspricht?

so long ...


----------



## Sinthoral (12. Dezember 2007)

Mann, was für tolle Aufreger!

Man wird mundtod gemacht, einzelne verteidigen die Redefreiheit im Blizz-Forum.
Was kommt als Nächstes? Geht jemand vors Verfassungsgericht?
Ich komm mit! Die Unterhaltung hier ist jedenfalls bestens.

Ach ja, Statements von Blizz gibt es doch, vielleicht findets ja einer der Jammerer im WoW-Forum^^

 Zusammenfassung:

*Inwiefern das Unfair gegenüber anderen ist, ist bei Blizz selbst noch nicht eindeutig geklärt.
Sie müssten dann das ziehen generell verbieten, denn es ist im Einzelfall schwer prüfbar ob Geld geflossen ist oder nicht. Wenn man das ziehen im einen Fall aber duldet, dann kann man es im anderen nicht verbieten.
Das jemand zahlt um gezogen zu werden ist rein rechtlich ein Vertrag der außerhalb des Spieles geschlossen wurde und daher nicht in das Geschäftsgebahren von Blizzard eingreift.
Konkret am Beispiel wird erklärt:
Beim Kauf von Gold wird zwar die Dienstleistung verkauft, aber Gegenstand des Vertrages ist ein Item (Gold) dessen Eigentumsrecht bei Blizzard ist.
Bei dem Angebot jemanden durch eine Instanz gegen Geld zu ziehen, sind keinerlei Items und auch kein geistiges Eigentum von Blizzard Gegenstand des Vertrages. Lediglich der Aufwand des Ziehens wird bezahlt, daran hat Blizzard keinerlei Eigentumsrechte.
Würde in einem solchen Angebot allerdings die Garantie auf ein bestimmtes Item, das Erreichen eines bestimmtes Levels oder die Beschaffung einer bestimmten Goldsumme gegeben, dann fiele es in die gleiche Kategorie wie Goldverkauf oder Powerlevelingsevices.*

Soweit so schlecht.
Da im vorliegenden Fall keinerlei solcher Garantien gegeben oder in Aussicht gestellt werden, ist das Angebot zwar geschmacklich und moralisch fraglich, aber von Seitens Blizzards nicht angreifbar.

Viel Spaß beim suchen^^
Tip: Wer sich die Mühe macht auch mal die AGB (nicht nur auszugsweise...), Posts zu Multiboxing, Leveling etc zu lesen, der wird schnell fündig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soylent (12. Dezember 2007)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> sie verkaufen items aus wow und verdienen damit gold agb =verboten
> Edit Anstatt gold machen sie euros sorry wiedermein fehler ^^



Nein, das tun sie nicht. Items werden im Angebot nicht versprochen. Die Buffmats werden gestellt, sind also nicht "inklusive", gehören also nicht zum Angebot. Ist zwar ein wenig Haarspalterei, aber die Leute werden sich ihren Text schon sehr genau überlegt haben.


btw: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## M°ýË (12. Dezember 2007)

da müsste Blizzard ihre Richtlinien ändern, denn sowas verstößt nicht dagegen.Bei Gold / char aus Ebay ist das was anderes...
Also..ist net fair, aber andere Leute kommen anders net dran und Multiboxing..oder so ist auch´erlaubt..also wieso sowat nicht???
Es übernimmt ja keiner den Account oder so er wird nur einer mal mitgenommen gegen eine Gebühr von 50€.


----------



## Kaladial (12. Dezember 2007)

ich find net schlimm ... 
ob nun große clans von fimen gesponsert werden oder kleine clans halt von membern die ma was erleben wollen ... wen bockts... 

finds nur lustig das ihr hier doch nett werbung für gemacht habt ...


----------



## ThomasO (12. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> was is daran illegal ? Sie verkaufen ja kein Eigentum von Blizzard (gold oder so) sie zeigen dir ja nur das Contant



Schau mal genauer hin.
Auf dieser Seite werden auch Items verkauft.


Ich würde Ilidan auch gerne sehen Ingame, aber dafür echtes Geld ausgeben, das ist doch zuviel des guten.
Lieber erarbeite ich das mit meiner Gilde wenn möglich.


----------



## Lamer2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Sinthoral schrieb:


> .............
> Mal ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Was regt ihr euch auf????
> ...



Jetzt hast du recht. Aber jetzt denk mal nach. Auf jedem Server gibts mindestens eine Gilde auf beiden seiten die den BT auf Farmstatus haben.

Jeder von den Gilden macht es jetzt genauso da es ja Blizzard eh scheiss egal ist. Was ist dann ?

Denkt mal daran wieviel leute über Goldfarmer schimpfen und dann kuckt mal nach wieviel leute diese Dienste in anspruchnehmen. Bei eBay z.B. ganz einfach auf die Kommentare bzw. Bewertungen klicken.

Also wenn da nichts gegen unternommen wird ist es doch schon in der Woche 30&#8364; Euro für das spielen zu bekommen. P.s. und das unversteuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (12. Dezember 2007)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du recht. Aber jetzt denk mal nach. Auf jedem Server gibts mindestens eine Gilde auf beiden seiten die den BT auf Farmstatus haben.
> 
> Jeder von den Gilden macht es jetzt genauso da es ja Blizzard eh scheiss egal ist. Was ist dann ?



Nichts und dann, dann ist es halt so, Du leidest doch nicht darunter.


----------



## KlausIV (12. Dezember 2007)

Sinthoral schrieb:


> *Inwiefern das Unfair gegenüber anderen ist, ist bei Blizz selbst noch nicht eindeutig geklärt.
> Sie müssten dann das ziehen generell verbieten, denn es ist im Einzelfall schwer prüfbar ob Geld geflossen ist oder nicht. Wenn man das ziehen im einen Fall aber duldet, dann kann man es im anderen nicht verbieten.
> Das jemand zahlt um gezogen zu werden ist rein rechtlich ein Vertrag der außerhalb des Spieles geschlossen wurde und daher nicht in das Geschäftsgebahren von Blizzard eingreift.
> Konkret am Beispiel wird erklärt:
> ...



Ja, manche Leute, damit sprech ich explizit *DICH* an wollen Antworten von anderen nicht lesen oder können es evtl nicht.

PERSÖNLICHE BEREICHERUNG!
Kein Kommerzieller Nutzen darf aus WOW gezogen werden!
DAS ist der Verstoß gegen die Blizz AGBS.

Wenn man Instanzenruns gegen Gold anbietet, dann müsste man das Gold erst verkaufen, um sich ernsthaft zu bereichern, aber bei 30€/Person /run kann man bei entsprechender Nachfrage, von der hier NIEMAND! etwas genaues sagen kann, richtig Geld verdienen.

Das ist eindeutig gegen die AGB's. 
Wer das nicht versteht, da tuts mir leid, eindeutiger gehts nicht.

Ihr koennts gerne schönreden, mit blah, sie verkaufen keine items und bla, schon alleine das man ECHTES GELD gegen Spielinhalt anbietet ist gegen die AGB's.

Findige Leute werden merken das jetzt auch Goldverkäufe darunter fallen, waren diese doch Früher etwas schwammig einzugrenzen.


Merke also Bereicherung durch Wow = Böse.


----------



## Soylent (12. Dezember 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Schau mal genauer hin.
> Auf dieser Seite werden auch Items verkauft.
> Ich würde Ilidan auch gerne sehen Ingame, aber dafür echtes Geld ausgeben, das ist doch zuviel des guten.
> Lieber erarbeite ich das mit meiner Gilde wenn möglich.



Also ich habe sehr genau hingeschaut, zeig mir doch mal bitte wo welches Item für wieviel Geld angeboten wird?

Du kannst ein grafisches Element, dass wie ein Reiter aussieht, aber keiner ist nicht als Item Verkauf anprangern. Weder verbirgt sich dahinter ein Link noch sonst irgendwas.


----------



## Gronwell (12. Dezember 2007)

KlausIV schrieb:


> Ihr koennts gerne schönreden, mit blah, sie verkaufen keine items und bla, schon alleine das man ECHTES GELD gegen Spielinhalt anbietet ist gegen die AGB's.



Sie verkaufen Dir doch keinen Spielinhalt, darauf haben sie doch gar keinen Einfluss, der Schwarze Tempel ist doch auch ohne sie da.


----------



## toxic-dust (12. Dezember 2007)

Die gilde verkauft keine items, denn kein einziger char in der gilde besitzt diese items. 
Ich sehe dies eher so, die gilde hat durch den status das recht, leute für ihen raid auszuwählen, und wenn eine geldsumme zu den auswahlkriterien gehört, na mein gott waum nicht ?  Sehe persönlich gar keinen verstoss  gegen AGB`s. da es nirgendwo verboten ist, für eine leistung (zeit+ingame gold und ein fähiges team) geld zu bezahlen. Noch mal für die, die einen verstoß sehen: es gibt keinen, items werden ncht gehandelt, da dies drops sind(lasse mich hier aber vom gegenteil überzeugen).


P.S. -  das argument, es würde doch  geld mit  der von blizzard geschützten software gemacht und blizz würde da ein stück von dem kuchen haben wollen - erstmal, es ist schwer zu kontrollieren, jeglicher versuch da was zu macht wird zu 99% zum bannen von accounts führen=negative piblicity. Und die affenjungs haben ja natürlich ihre gebühren bezalt und die spiele original gekauft, somit kriegt blizzarrd den gewünschten anteil und ist sich ausserdem sicher, das genau diese kunden weiter zahlen und sich kostenpflichtige dienste leisten, und auch die erweiterungen kaufen.


----------



## Lamer2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Nichts und dann, dann ist es halt so, Du leidest doch nicht darunter.




Mir ist es ja egal. Auch wenn ich den Dienst nutzen sollte. 30€ tut mir bestimmt nicht weh. Ist ja egal ob man das geld versauft oder für gags ausgibt. ^^ xD


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (12. Dezember 2007)

Sie können dafür garnicht gebannt werden, da Blizzard keinen wegen einer Website bannen kann, und wen sie mitnehmen entscheiden die Affenjungs selbst, was anderes wäre wenn sie Items direkt verkaufen würden, aber sie verkaufen nur das mitlaufen dürfen, auserdem braucht Blizz solche Gilden als Ingame "Beta" tester


----------



## KlausIV (12. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Sie verkaufen Dir doch keinen Spielinhalt, darauf haben sie doch gar keinen Einfluss, der Schwarze Tempel ist doch auch ohne sie da.



Sie nehmen Geld.
Geld dafuer das man BT raiden darf.
Sie stellen dem Käufer einen Raid zur verfügung den er sonst evtl nicht hat.
Ergo bieten sie dir an Spielinhalt zu erleben den man sonst evtl NICHT zu sehen bekommt...
(Gründe seien dahingestellt, egal ob Pre ja nein und sonstiges..)
reicht das um ENDLICH zu verstehen das dies  eine Kommerzielle Nutzung von WoW darstellt..

Genauso wie Goldverkauf
Genauso wie lvl Service

Ist das wirklich sooo schwer, sich einen Satz vollkommen aus dem Kontext rauszuholen, auf dem Rumzuhacken und den kompletten resttext wo es sooooo schön erklärt ist einfach zu ignorieren?


----------



## Soylent (12. Dezember 2007)

KlausIV schrieb:


> Wenn man Instanzenruns gegen Gold anbietet, dann müsste man das Gold erst verkaufen, um sich ernsthaft zu bereichern, aber bei 30€/Person /run kann man bei entsprechender Nachfrage, von der hier NIEMAND! etwas genaues sagen kann, richtig Geld verdienen.



Genau! Die bösen Schmarotzer! Die verdienen doch glatt 30!! Euro pro Woche, die sie dann nur durch 25 Leute teilen müssen. So eine Frechheit! Vielleicht sind sie ja sogar IMBA genug, um 2 noobs auf einmal durch BT zu ziehen, stell dir das mal vor, dann verdoppelt sich der Gewinn sogar noch mal.

>Das war Ironisch.<


----------



## turageo (12. Dezember 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> Auserdem machen die sich so oder so damit strafbar, weil wenn sie etwas anbieten FÜR GELD und aber die bezahlte oder auch nur angebote Dienstleistung nicht erfüllen nennt man es ganz einfach BETRUG, also so oder so verstoßen sie gegen Regeln ob AB`GB oder Gesetzt^^



Ich möcht ja hier keine Nachhilfe in Sachen Wirtschaftsrecht geben, aber was Du sagst ist schon mal teilweise ziemlich falsch: ein Angebot im Internet ist das gleiche wie ein Angebot in einem Katalog/Schaufenster/Zeitungsbeilage usw. (such Dir was raus). Da solche Angebote an die Allgemeinheit gerichtet sind, sind sie auch nicht rechtlich bindend. Google mal nach dem Angebot von MediaMarkt und der (ich glaub) PS2 für 99 Euronen kurz nach Erscheinen in Ihrem Prospekt.

Dieses Angebot musste nie eingehalten werden, auch wenn die Kunden dann halt sauer über die völlig hinfällige Anreise waren. Was andres wärs, wenn die Leute Geld dafür kassieren und dann der Raid niemals statt findet. Das ist dann tatsächlich Betrug.

Allerdings ist ein Verstoß gegen die AGBs nicht wirklich "illegal", sondern eben nur ein Verstoß gegen die AGB, der nach Blizzards Ermessen geahndet wird. Illegal würde man im Regelfall eher auf den Verstoß gegen ein Gesetz beziehen, was idR tatsächlich rechtliche Konsequenzen hätte.

Wobei wenn wir schon dabei sind. Mein letzter Stand bei den AGBs war (Patch 2.3), dass Gold oder Spielgegenstände verkaufen und Account-Sharing verboten sind und jede Missachtung zum Ban führt. Allerdings stand dort nix von Raidplätzen verkaufen, da das eine Dienstleistung der Raidmember ist, die sich nicht auf irgendwelche Spielgegenstände (wie in den AGB genannt) bezieht. Was wiederum nicht heißen muss, dass es in den nächsten AGB-Versionen nicht dann doch noch drinstehen wird.

Ich zieh gelegentlich mit meinem Main auch andre Leute z. B. durchs Kloster, allerdings kenn ich die Leute meist persönlich und meistens sinds sowieso nur Twinks. Will mir Blizzard das verbieten? Wie vorhin bereits gesagt wurde, kann Blizz kaum unterscheiden bei welchem Raid bezahlt wurde und bei welchem nicht. Also darf ich jetzt nur noch mit Leuten, die von Blizz als "genehmigt-für-Inis" freigegeben wurden irgendwo hingehen? Sry, aber das is ne Lachnummer auch wenn der ganz Content Blizz gehört, aber WIE ich ein Spiel spiele bleibt im Regelfall ja dem Spieler überlassen (um Missverständnis gleich auszuschließen: abgesehen von Hacks, Exploits usw).

Grüße


----------



## Lexort (12. Dezember 2007)

KlausIV schrieb:


> Sie nehmen Geld.
> Geld dafuer das man BT raiden darf.
> Sie stellen dem Käufer einen Raid zur verfügung den er sonst evtl nicht hat.
> Ergo bieten sie dir an Spielinhalt zu erleben den man sonst evtl NICHT zu sehen bekommt...
> ...



Und wenn mal auf Seite 1 Post mit der hübschen Nummer 4 anschaut sieht man das sie auch Ingamegegenstände gegen Euros vertickt haben... und son grüner Knilch dürfte ja wohl glaubhaft sein, oder?


----------



## KlausIV (12. Dezember 2007)

Soylent schrieb:


> Genau! Die bösen Schmarotzer! Die verdienen doch glatt 30!! Euro pro Woche, die sie dann nur durch 25 Leute teilen müssen. So eine Frechheit! Vielleicht sind sie ja sogar IMBA genug, um 2 noobs auf einmal durch BT zu ziehen, stell dir das mal vor, dann verdoppelt sich der Gewinn sogar noch mal.
> 
> >Das war Ironisch.<



ja das Niveau hier ist wirklich eines der schlechtesten...

Es geht nicht um die Menge, es geht nicht um den Umfang, es geht um die nüchterne Tatsache der Bereicherung / kommerziellen Nutzung von WOW durch die Affenjungs (sollte dieses Angebot ernst sein), das ist laut Agbs verboten.


Ich bezweifle aber das diese Tatsache hier verstanden wird, zuviele halten sich für cool wenn sie hier im Forum Beiträge schreiben koennen mit
"Das war ironisch" as Schlusssatz...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Kalimist (12. Dezember 2007)

Muss feststellen, die Idee gefällt mir ^^ ist doch echt mal pfiffig...

Warum sollten Leute, die im echten Leben (auch als RL bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Geld verdienen, es nicht Ingame ausgeben um sich Vorteile zu erkaufen. Ich hab persönlich auch nix gegen Goldkauf oder Powerleveling, warum auch, mich stört es nicht... Wer seine Prioritäten auf WoW setzt und seine 40, 50  oder wieviel Euros auch immer ausgiebt um im Spiel voran zu kommen, soll das doch bitte machen. Nur weil meine Prioritäten in anderen Bereichen des Lebens liegen und ich kein zusätzliches Geld für WoW ausgebe, abgesehen von der monatlichen Gebühr ^^, heißt das nicht es wäre falsch. Sollte Blizzard T6 zum Kauf anbieten, ähnlich wie das bei GuildWars bereits der Fall ist, wird mich das auch nicht stören, da wie man in diesem Threat liest 90% von euch das Angebot eh nicht annehmen werden und die BG somit weiterhin ,,fair'' bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also entspannt euch logt auf euren Account ein und ihr werdet festellen, dass alles beim Alten geblieben ist und bleiben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Greetz 

Kalimist


----------



## Lamer2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Lexort schrieb:


> Und wenn mal auf Seite 1 Post mit der hübschen Nummer 4 anschaut sieht man das sie auch Ingamegegenstände gegen Euros vertickt haben... und son grüner Knilch dürfte ja wohl glaubhaft sein, oder?



Wo ließt du das bitte ?


----------



## Soylent (12. Dezember 2007)

KlausIV schrieb:


> ja das Niveau hier ist wirklich eines der schlechtesten...
> 
> Es geht nicht um die Menge, es geht nicht um den Umfang, es geht um die nüchterne Tatsache der Bereicherung / kommerziellen Nutzung von WOW durch die Affenjungs (sollte dieses Angebot ernst sein), das ist laut Agbs verboten.
> Ich bezweifle aber das diese Tatsache hier verstanden wird, zuviele halten sich für cool wenn sie hier im Forum Beiträge schreiben koennen mit
> ...



Jetzt mal ohne Ironie, damit du dich nicht von meiner "coolness" unterdrückt fühlst.

Es geht sehr wohl um die Menge. Du sprichst hier von einer Bereicherung. Von Bereicherung kann bei einem Symbolischen Euro wohl kaum die Rede sein. (Denn mehr ist es für den einzelnen nicht.)

Das mit dem Niveau kann ich im übrigen bestätigen. Da werden geltende Regeln des Rechts verbogen und missachtet, nur um das eigene verdrehte unrechtsbewustsein zu rechtfertigen.

Unabhängig von der moralischen Sichtweise auf die Problematik, wo kein Rechtsverstoß vorliegt, kannst du auch keinen Rechtsverstoß herbeireden. Ich verstehe sehr wohl, worauf du hinaus willst, nur liegt kein Verstoß gegen die AGB vor. 

Wie die generelle Gültigkeit der AGB zu sehen ist, habe ich weiter vorne in diesem thread ja schon ein wenig beleuchtet. Für eine ausführlichere Beschreibung wann und unter welchen Voraussetzungen AGBs überhaupt vertraglicher bestandteil werden solltest du ein wenig googeln gehen.

Ich denke ich habe mich über dieses Thema ausführlich genug ausgelassen und verabschiede mich hiermit aus diesem Thread.


----------



## vyn (12. Dezember 2007)

blizzard wird sich sicherlich noch zu der ganzen sache äussern und evtl. konzequenzen daraus ziehen. ich versteh sie schon, wenn sie nicht einfach mal was verkünden wollen, das sie dann widerrufen müssen, weils einfach überstürtz war. da wird sicher noch ein statement kommen und zwar nicht wegen den "helden", welche hier jetzt alles runterziehen und die grossen rebellen / freiheitskämpfer spielen, sondern weil sich das für ein unternehmen so gehört.

da menschen nunmal emotional gesteurte objekte sind, je nach beziehung zu leuten oder nach der persönlichen tagestimmung usw. kann eine entscheidung auch mal anders ausfallen.

ich möchte eigentlich hier niemanden angreifen oder jemandem etwas unterstellen, sondern nur einige gegebenheiten klarstellen.

ich persönlich SPIELE lieber und freue mich wenn ein ziel erreicht wurde, als einfach kohle hinzulegen und spiel GESCHEHEN zu lassen. muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Dark Guardian (12. Dezember 2007)

Es wäre nicht gut für die Spielbalance wenn im RL "reiche" Spieler sich alles sofort kaufen können und im RL "arme" Spieler sich alles sehr schwer erspielen müssen. Das geflame wird größer, die Frustration steigt noch weiter, und schon bald ist WoW voller reicher Schnösel x) 

Was die Affen da machen ist auch noch im Bereich der moralischen Werte. Denn im Endeffekt bieten sie nichts weiter an als jemanden zu ziehen. 

Ob ein Spieler fürs ziehen nun 100 Gold sehen will oder 10 Euro macht für den der es im Endeffekt BEREIT IST ZU ZAHLEN keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Gronwell (12. Dezember 2007)

KlausIV schrieb:


> Sie nehmen Geld.
> Geld dafuer das man BT raiden darf.
> Sie stellen dem Käufer einen Raid zur verfügung den er sonst evtl nicht hat.
> Ergo bieten sie dir an Spielinhalt zu erleben den man sonst evtl NICHT zu sehen bekommt...
> ...



Wieder falsch, Du zahlst nicht damit Du BT raiden darfst, darauf haben sie doch gar keinen Einfluß, das kann Dir nur Blizzard verbieten. Sie nehmen Dich lediglich mit.

Das es eine komerzielle Nutzung ist habe ich nicht bestritten. Nur wird es anscheinend von Blizzard nicht beanstandet, warum also aufregen?


----------



## MishyD (12. Dezember 2007)

Oha Leute, das ist echt mal übel hier. Was diese Heinis für Aufsehen sorgen, lässt einen doch glatt vermuten, dass es ihnen nicht reicht, alleine in den BT zu gehen, sondern durch solche Aktionen hier wird noch kräftig die Werbetrommel gerührt. Auf dass möglichst viele "neu 70er" diesen Service nutzen mögen... Sicher - ich finds auch Mist, so etwas anzubieten. Viele von uns regen sich aber auf der anderen Seite über Goldspammer oder Levelservices (oder in diesem Fall über "Endcontentservices")auf. Da ich aber seit einiger Zeit regelmäßig hier im Forum mitlese, stelle ich fest, dass sich Viele auch gern darüber beschweren, dass sie solche Contents niemals zu Gesicht bekommen werden, da WotLK eher rauskommen wird, als dass man selbst so weit kommt. Für DIESE Zeitgenossen mag dieses Angebot ja vll. noch interessant sein. Jedem kann man es eben nicht recht machen.

Meine Meinung ist auf jeden Fall - Sperrt die Affenjungs ein (allein schon wegen diesem absolut idiotischen Namen) und lasst sie nicht mehr rauskommen, dann haben sie Illidan live. Wenn Blizz gegen Goldspammer und Levelservices vorgeht, dann sollten sie das auch hier tun. Egal ob rechtlich i.O. oder nicht.

Und flamed euch wegen so was doch nicht so zu. Viele scheinen zu vergessen, dass wir alle das gleiche Game zocken und uns allein schon deswegen nicht gegenseitig fertig machen sollten. Es ist ein Spiel - wer sich zu viele Gedanken drüber macht, was die da anbieten und obs OK ist, der hat entweder zu viel Zeit, oder ist Anwalt. Nutzt es einfach nicht und die werden schon merken, dass es eine absolut blöde Idee war.


----------



## Gronwell (12. Dezember 2007)

MishyD schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist auf jeden Fall - Sperrt die Affenjungs ein (allein schon wegen diesem absolut idiotischen Namen) und lasst sie nicht mehr rauskommen, dann haben sie Illidan live. Wenn Blizz gegen Goldspammer und Levelservices vorgeht, dann sollten sie das auch hier tun. Egal ob rechtlich i.O. oder nicht.



Und wenn sie Dich sperren? Ist es dann auch egal?


----------



## The Reptil (12. Dezember 2007)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> na da hast ja sehr genau hingesehen.... keine items? kauf dir ne Brille und lern nen Browser zu bedienen
> Begründung siehe oben
> 
> @Caiyuga: jo, absolut; so n bescheuerter Name würde mir nich einfallen....



Hm mit meinem Browser scheint alles in Ordnung 
Sehen du ich auch gut 
User affenjunge.inc hat wenn ich mich nicht täusche 4 Auktionen am Laufen
In keinem wirt soweit ich das erkennen kann etwas illegales angeboten
Wenn du dich auf die Seite beziehst die ist sicher mehr als grenzwertig aber die wirt ja nicht von affenjunge betrieben 
Ich glaube du hast dich mit diesem post selbst disqualifiziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja name ist blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (12. Dezember 2007)

MishyD schrieb:


> Oha Leute, das ist echt mal übel hier. Was diese Heinis für Aufsehen sorgen, lässt einen doch glatt vermuten, dass es ihnen nicht reicht, alleine in den BT zu gehen, sondern durch solche Aktionen hier wird noch kräftig die Werbetrommel gerührt. Auf dass möglichst viele "neu 70er" diesen Service nutzen mögen... Sicher - ich finds auch Mist, so etwas anzubieten. Viele von uns regen sich aber auf der anderen Seite über Goldspammer oder Levelservices (oder in diesem Fall über "Endcontentservices")auf. Da ich aber seit einiger Zeit regelmäßig hier im Forum mitlese, stelle ich fest, dass sich Viele auch gern darüber beschweren, dass sie solche Contents niemals zu Gesicht bekommen werden, da WotLK eher rauskommen wird, als dass man selbst so weit kommt. Für DIESE Zeitgenossen mag dieses Angebot ja vll. noch interessant sein. Jedem kann man es eben nicht recht machen.



Da in dem Angebot steht (falls es echt ist) das man die Prequest erfüllt haben MUSS können keine Neu70iger dieses Angebot annehmen. Und wer soweit im Content ist hat es gar nicht nötig sich ziehen zulassen

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Genomchen (12. Dezember 2007)

Also jetzt will ich auch mal senfen.

Zwar ist das ganze moralisch sehr fragwürdig (glaub ich jedenfalls^^).
Aber wißt ihr wieviel Clans/Gilden einen monatlichen Beitrag verlangen. Dafür gibt es dann nen TS-Server, organisierte WARS/Raids und in dem Fall Buffood. Betrachtet man dies von der Seite, find ich das garned so schlimm.


----------



## Annovella (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Forenwriter

NEIN, BITTE LESE MEIN KOMMENTAR NOCHEINMAL DURCH!!

Ich rede lediglich von der PC ID(und/oder Windows CDKey) der nur auf den Account funktioniert, der ändert sich nie! Du redest über die Internetid/Routerid.
Und zum 280% Mount? Öhm ihc bin PvPler und Farme equip, leveln, rp und pve interessieren mich nicht, genauso wie mats farmen oder gold, darum farme ich es acuh nicht und fuer Open pvp ist ein 280/310 % mount schon nice. 

"aber naja soll jeder sielen wie er denkt so ists zumindest bei mir:I)" 
richtig, also wiederspreche mir nicht bzw habe nichts gegen meine spielweise wenn sie dir egal ist, danke


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Dezember 2007)

Was heißt es gibt keine Items bei dem run, bei den Affenjungs steht da, daß man die T6 bekommt, also ist es automatisch auch nen kauf der Items, irgendwie erinnert mich :

"""Inwiefern das Unfair gegenüber anderen ist, ist bei Blizz selbst noch nicht eindeutig geklärt.
Sie müssten dann das ziehen generell verbieten, denn es ist im Einzelfall schwer prüfbar ob Geld geflossen ist oder nicht. Wenn man das ziehen im einen Fall aber duldet, dann kann man es im anderen nicht verbieten.
Das jemand zahlt um gezogen zu werden ist rein rechtlich ein Vertrag der außerhalb des Spieles geschlossen wurde und daher nicht in das Geschäftsgebahren von Blizzard eingreift.
Konkret am Beispiel wird erklärt:
Beim Kauf von Gold wird zwar die Dienstleistung verkauft, aber Gegenstand des Vertrages ist ein Item (Gold) dessen Eigentumsrecht bei Blizzard ist.
Bei dem Angebot jemanden durch eine Instanz gegen Geld zu ziehen, sind keinerlei Items und auch kein geistiges Eigentum von Blizzard Gegenstand des Vertrages. Lediglich der Aufwand des Ziehens wird bezahlt, daran hat Blizzard keinerlei Eigentumsrechte.
Würde in einem solchen Angebot allerdings die Garantie auf ein bestimmtes Item, das Erreichen eines bestimmtes Levels oder die Beschaffung einer bestimmten Goldsumme gegeben, dann fiele es in die gleiche Kategorie wie Goldverkauf oder Powerlevelingsevices.""

an ne billige ausrede, vor allem:
Sie müssten dann das ziehen generell verbieten, denn es ist im Einzelfall schwer prüfbar ob Geld geflossen ist oder nicht,---> auf der Seite steht ganz klar, daß da Geld fließen wird, also was soll dran nicht prüfbar sein???


"""Und wenn sie Dich sperren? Ist es dann auch egal?"""
solange er keinen Grund gibt können sie das nicht, bzw sollten sie nicht, sonst wärs willkür!

"Blizzard hat selbst was gegen Goldseller unternommen, sie bannen Leute die Werbung dafür machen, da können sie auch nicht beweisen, daß diese wirklich Gold verkauft haben!!!!, sie haben allein der Tatsache, daß diese Werbung gemacht haben gebannt!
Bei den Affenjungs ist es das gleiche!

Wenn sie die Affenjungs also nicht bannen, dann sicherlich, weil die Affenjungs entweder connections haben, oder gewisse Leute geschmiert haben und das Widerspricht definitiv der Gleichbehandlung aller Spieler, egal ob blizz die Primatenjungs für Betatests brauch oder nicht. Da kann ich mir auch den GM zum Kumpel machen und mich von Ihm equippen lassen!
Wenn solche Willkür herrscht in WoW, dann nein danke, da geh ich!

und was die IST DOCH EGAL, SOLLEN SIES MACHEN BRÜLLER BETRIFFT!!!

rafft ihr noch was das bedeutet?
---> wenn sie es dürfen, darf es JEDER
wenn JEDER Ingame ziehen gegen GELD anbietet, dann habt ihr World of WERBESPAMCRAFT, und da wünsch ich euch allen viel Spaß dabei, ihr seit nämlich die ersten, die wieder im Forum posten: schafft die scheiß Spamer ab!
Leute ihr denkt manchmal nicht über den Tellerand hinaus oder was stimmt nicht mit einigen von euch?


----------



## Dalmus (12. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Was heißt es gibt keine Items bei dem run, bei den Affenjungs steht da, daß man die T6 bekommt, also ist es automatisch auch nen kauf der Items, irgendwie erinnert mich :


Kannst Du das kurz verlinken? Ich finde im Shop die Stelle grad nicht, wo steht, daß man das T6-Token bekommt, wenn es für die eigene Klasse fällt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamnophis (12. Dezember 2007)

KlausIV schrieb:


> Ja, manche Leute, damit sprech ich explizit *DICH* an wollen Antworten von anderen nicht lesen oder können es evtl nicht.
> 
> PERSÖNLICHE BEREICHERUNG!
> Kein Kommerzieller Nutzen darf aus WOW gezogen werden!
> ...




Werter Klaus...

Was DU anscheinend nicht verstehst ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Schutz der Marke, der Software und dem geistigen Eigentum von Blizzard und dem Angebot einer Dienstleistung unter Verwendung des Produktes im Rahmen der zugestandenen Nutzung.

Die Zugestandene Nutzung ist in diesem Falle das Spielen von World of Warcraft, und nichts anderes bieten die Affenjungs an. Weder die Affenjungs, noch der Käufer eignen sich geschützte Inhalte an, deren Eigentumsrecht bei Blizzard liegt, SOLANGE in dem Angebot keinerlei Items, Gold oder Levels garantiert werden.

Im Einzelnen:
*Aneignung der Marke*: Kann man streiten. Sie machen keine Werbung mit der Marke World of Warcraft, sondern bieten innerhalb der Nutzungsrechte eine Dienstleistung an. Auch Autovermieter dürfen in ihrer Werbung auf die Marken der Autos aufmerksam machen, welche sie vermieten, ohne damit das Markennutzungsrecht zu verletzen.

*Aneignung der Software*: Eindeutig Nein. Weder die Affenjungs, noch ein Käufer ziehen Nutzen aus der Software, welche über deren blose Nutzung hinausgeht. Wenn man einen Mercedes kauft, darf man damit auch die Dienstleistung "Taxi" anbieten, ohne damit die die Rechte an der Technik zu verletzen.

*Aneignung geistigen Eigentumes*: Auch hier könnte man streiten, ob hier geistiges Eigentum zu Zwecke kommerzieller Nutzung verwendet wird. Blizzard verneint dies, da nicht Spielinhalte zum Kauf angeboten werden, sondern die nicht materielle Teilhabe an solchen. Die Teilhabe an den Spielinhalten werden aber jedem legalen Nutzer von WoW ohnehin zugestanden. Mit wem oder wann er diese erlebt, bleibt dem Nutzer frei. Jegliche Garantie von materiellen Leistungen wie Items oder Gold würde die Sache verändern, weil damit materielle Spielinhalte eingeschlossen wären.

Im Falle Goldverkauf oder Powerleveling zieht Blizzard andere Argumente ins Feld:

*Goldverkauf:* Gegenstand des Vertrages ist ein materielles Item der Spielewelt. Die Eigentumsrechte daran verbleiben jedoch bei Blizzard. Wer damit handelt, handelt also mit dem Eigentum von Blizzard.
Außerdem verweist Blizzard darauf, das der jeweilige Käufer selbst einen Vorteil der über das Nutzungsrecht hinaus geht aus dem Kauf ziehen kann.

*Levelservice*: Hier überträgt der Käufer sein Nutzungsrecht auf Dritte, was wiederum von den AGB eindeutig verboten ist. Der oben angeführte Punkt der Teilhabe ist hier außerdem nicht gegeben, da der Käufer ja nicht am Prozess teilnimmt, sondern eine fertige Leistung übernimmt.


Schlussendlich möchte ich darauf hinweisen das die Löschung der Betreffenden Posts bei Blizz nicht unbedingt Böse sein muss, wie einige Verschwörungstheoretiker hier vermuten.
Man bedenke doch bitte, das die Mitglieder dieser Community nur einen Bruchteil der WoW-Spieler vertritt und so der Sturm der Entrüstung hier im Forum wenig mehr als ein laues Lüftchen in der gesamten WoW-Community ist...


----------



## Ghodi (12. Dezember 2007)

Thamnophis schrieb:


> Werter Klaus...
> 
> Was DU anscheinend nicht verstehst ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Schutz der Marke, der Software und dem geistigen Eigentum von Blizzard und dem Angebot einer Dienstleistung unter Verwendung des Produktes im Rahmen der zugestandenen Nutzung.
> 
> ...




Selten so ein Mist gelesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenis (12. Dezember 2007)

Aaalso der 2te Link auf der ersten Seite ist mitlerweile nicht mehr anzeigbar!
Ansonsten find ich es auch unter aller Sau! Aber andererseits: Auf ebay findet man auch noch immer Goldverkäufer wie Sand am Meer,  mal abgesehen von den Vögeln die immer in den Hauptstädte spammen wie die Wilden....


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Dezember 2007)

@Dalmus ja hast recht, es steht da nicht (mehr)
Gestern stand es definitiv noch da, aber ne Hp ist ja schnell editiert, und weil blizz eben nicht sofort reagiert, kann man eben die Restansatzpunkte die benötigt werden eben noch schnell entfernen, und schon fehlen die Argumente, oder glaubt ihr die Affenjungs reagieren bei solchen vorwürfen gegen sie nicht( die können schließlich auch im Forum lesen)? Ist nicht jeder so lahm wie die GM´s bei nem ticket.


----------



## xFraqx (12. Dezember 2007)

Es ist nicht verboten , da nur für die aufgewendete Zeit / Aufwand bezahlt wird.


----------



## Dreamweaver (12. Dezember 2007)

Das ist wirklich heavy^^

Naja ich kenne den Schurken von den Affs, dem steigt das Spiel schon ein wenig überm kopf seitdem der die gleven gelootet hat -.- 

naja was sollen wa machen , wir nichts nur blizzard kanns


----------



## Vénom (12. Dezember 2007)

__________________________________________________________________________
Wir bieten Euch hier die einmalige Gelegenheit mit der Gilde "Affenjungs INC" den kompletten Schwarzen Tempel + Hyjal zu clearen. Erlebt alle Encounter live bei uns. Ihr erhaltet für jeden Encounter eine taktische Einweisung. Buffmats werden euch selbstverständlich gestellt. Termin wäre an einem Mittwoch und einem Donnerstag möglichst Zeitnah nach der gewonnenen Auktion. Raidinvite ist Mi, Do 18:45Uhr Raidende gegen 0:00Uhr. ACHTUNG!!! * Ihr benötigt um in den Schwarzen Tempel und Hyjal zu kommen jeweils eine Vorquest. Diese müsst ihr bereits abgeschlossen haben, da ihr ansonsten nicht in die Instanz kommt. Diese Vorquest umfasst unter anderem das Killen von Kael'Thas Sunstrider (Tempest Keep T5), Lady Vashj (Schlangenschrein T5) und Winterchill (Hyjal).*
___________________________________________________________________________

Also das ist das genaue angebot der Affenjungs auf der HP.

Hier steht nix von Items die einem zugeschoben werden für das Geld das man bezahlt.

Jedoch ist die Forulierung hier das auschlaggebende "Wir bieten Euch hier die einmalige Gelegenheit mit der Gilde "Affenjungs INC" den kompletten Schwarzen Tempel + Hyjal zu clearen." sollte es nun nicht geschft werden innerhalb der angegeben zeit "Raidinvite ist Mi, Do 18:45Uhr Raidende gegen 0:00Uhr." die gesamte Instanz zu Clearn dan währe es ein Vertrags bruch von seiten der Affenjungs INC.

Es ist deffinitiv geschikt formuliert und stellt keine Items in aussicht.

sogerne ich acuh hier ne Rechtliche handhabe aufgrund der AGBs feststellen möchte ist dieses leider Legal...

Ich gehe schwer davon aus das es mit dem Nächsten Patch eine Änderung der AGBs geben wird die acuh solle "manöver" untersagt.


----------



## Gronwell (12. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> """Und wenn sie Dich sperren? Ist es dann auch egal?"""
> solange er keinen Grund gibt können sie das nicht, bzw sollten sie nicht, sonst wärs willkür!



Sollten ist schon richtig, denn sie können es, Willkür ist zivilrechtlich grundsätzlich nicht verboten, außer in Fällen der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge oder bei einem Monopolisten, beides ist hier nicht gegeben. Niemand ist verpflichtet mit jemanden ein Geschäft zu tätigen, wäre ja auch schlimm, wenns so wäre.


----------



## suppaRichie (12. Dezember 2007)

Über was regt man sich hier eigentlich auf?
Darüber das eine Gilde mit WoW Geld verdient, oder das man selbst kein Geld damit machen kann weil man es einfach nboch nicht nach BT geschafft hat?
Warum Blizz im Offizielen Forum die Beiträge löscht ist doch wirklich denen ihre Sache, genauso wie es die Angelegenheit von Buffed ist wenn hier Threads geschlosen werden.
Wer das Pre für BT nicht hat oder einfach das Angebot der Affen nicht annehmen möchte muss es doch auch nicht, man könnte fast meinen hier wird man gezwungen die Kohle zu bezahlen undBT zu gehn.
Es regt sich hier niemand darüber auf das tausende von Dollars gezahlt werden wenn ein Team ein offizielles Arenaturnier gewinnt, es regt sich auch hier keiner auf wenn eine der Grossen Gilden mit Werbung und der Gleichen Geld verdient. Aber jetzt möchte eine Gilde Geld dafür das sie jemand in ihrem Raid nach BT mit nimmt. Na und? die meisten von euch kommen da nicht mal rein, also wo bitte ist euer Problem? Das die dafür Geld verlangen können und ihr nicht?
Das ganze ist mitlerweile sowas von lächerlich geworden. Was blanker Neid doch für Züge annehmen kann.
Wenn diese Gilde Giga unterstützt damit sie Raids, Inibosse oder sonst was zeigen können ist das ok aber wehe sie wollen mal was verdienen.
Man kann ja über die Jungs denken was man möchte aber die haben was erreicht die meisten hier können das nicht von sich oder ihren Gilden behaupten. Wenn euch das alles so stinkt setzt euch auf euren A.... und macht was damit ihr erfolg habt.


----------



## Vénom (12. Dezember 2007)

@Richi

Du verstehst nicht worum es geht wenn du so denkst ^^

Es geht darum das es einfach eine ungleich behandlung der Wow Community darstellt wenn Blizzd as so durchlaufen lässt.

Es bedeutet das das gleichgewicht hier massiv gestört wird, acuh wenn man keinen loot versprochen bekommt kann man davon ausgehen das etwas für einen abfallen wird. Also hat man wenn auch nicht mit garantie Items für echtgeld erworben. Das würde das Komplette Wow Balancing kippen wenn Spieler sich für Echtes Geld Items Kaufen können dann ist alles Equipment nichts mehr wert und alle arbeit die man investiert ist sinnlos. 

Und das ist nicht Fair. Aber wie gesagt ich gehe davon aus das Blizz das in denn nächsten AGBs 2.3.2 neu abfassen wird sodas soetwas in zukunft auhc bei account bann verborten ist.


----------



## Lexort (12. Dezember 2007)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> Wo ließt du das bitte ?



Guckst Du off Forum und dann auch mal weiter besonders das was von Baarab dazu kommt.


----------



## suppaRichie (12. Dezember 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> @Richi
> 
> Du verstehst nicht worum es geht wenn du so denkst ^^
> 
> ...


Wo steht das WoW Fair ist?
War/ist es Fair das man für lila PvP Equip nicht mal ein Bruchteil der Zeit braucht als fürs lila PvE Equip?
Selbst wenn also für diejenigen die sich von den Affenjungs durch BT ziehen lasse nwas abfällt ist es für mich ok. Es ist schlieslich eine Leistung überhaupt mal die Pres zu haben. Ich habe vorher schonmal erwähnt wenn ich mich mit Gold dafür bezahlen lasse das ich wen durch DM, Verlies oder ne andre Ini ziehe soll das ok sein. Wenn sich derjenig das Gold erkauft mache ich nix anderes, nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied das irgendwer anderes die Kohle kassiert hat und ich nur Virtuelles Gold bekomme.
Wie gesagt mit WoW verdient mitlerweile nicht nur Blizz Geld sonder n viele der gösseren Gilden, eine hat jetzt offieziel eine Leistung für Geld geboten, was ist daran denn so verwerlich? Alle der erfolgreichen Gilden
haben sehr viel für WoW getan, und sie verdienen sich auch mit WoW auf die eine oder andre Weise Geld dazu. Das alles kann jede Gilde schaffen sie müssen sich nur dahinter klemmen. Wer die Zeit aber nicht hat und lieber die 30€ zahlt, macht dies halt, wenn es irgend einer von euch billiger anbieten kann tut es dann kassiert ihr ab, wenn nicht dann halt nicht.


----------



## TuPaC_X (12. Dezember 2007)

Ok, vielleicht isses nich grad Legal was die da machen.
Aber was kümmerts euch^^
Lasst sie doch machen.
Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.
Ok find ichs zwar auch nich aber was will man machen.
Wenns sich auf der Straße neben euch einer Weed reinzieht rennt ihr doch au nich gleich zu Polizei, oder?

AlsO

Ok find ichs nich was sie da anbieten, weil sie damit die Leute ausnehmen.
Aber im Endefekt sinkt damit IHR ruf also wen kümmerst.
Und außerdem, wer dafür 30 eus zahlt is selber schuld. xD

aN alle Neider die hier reinschreiben wie sehr ihnen das nich passt (damit mein ich nich alle),
wiederlegt eure aussagen bitte mit Argumenten.
-des is scheiße weils nich erlaubt is- is doch völlger quatsch.

naja

also wie gesagt ok find ichs nich aber kümmern tuts mich auch nich...
warum auch....

mfg tupac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missi-one (12. Dezember 2007)

schrecklich, sofort und für immer bannen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masanja (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Missi .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3g0 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ist schon blöd!


----------



## Gronwell (12. Dezember 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> @Richi
> 
> Du verstehst nicht worum es geht wenn du so denkst ^^
> 
> ...



Wieso ist das denn nicht fair? So funktioniert doch die gesamte Gesellschaft, wieso sollte es hier anders sein? Wenn man es so sieht, ist es ja auch unfair, dass Schüler, Studenten, Rentner und Arbeitslose mehr Zeit zum spielen haben als ein Werktätiger.

Wertlos werden die selbst erarbeiteten Items dadurch noch lange nicht, es dauert eben nur länger sie zu bekommen.


----------



## TuPaC_X (12. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Wieso ist das denn nicht fair? So funktioniert doch die gesamte Gesellschaft, wieso sollte es hier anders sein? Wenn man es so sieht, ist es ja auch unfair, dass Schüler, Studenten, Rentner und Arbeitslose mehr Zeit zum spielen haben als ein Werktätiger.
> 
> Wertlos werden die selbst erarbeiteten Items dadurch noch lange nicht, es dauert eben nur länger sie zu bekommen.




vollkommen richtig...


----------



## Iranius (12. Dezember 2007)

also verboten ist das nicht solange sie nicht die sachen mit verkaufen


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (12. Dezember 2007)

Jacksn schrieb:


> Ja die Neid-Gesellschaft ist doch immer gleich, ob bei Elite-Gilden oder aktuell Managergehältern...^^




Das hat ja wohl kaum was mit Neid zu tun, sondern eher mit Geschäfte macherei und die Leute beschweren sich zu recht andere Leute werden wegen viel kleinere Vergehen gebannt. Und eigentlich sollte auch hierbei das Gleichheits Prinzip gelten. Und sie haben eindeutig mit ihrem Angebot auf ihrer Webseite und wenn es welche in Anspruch genommen haben gegen die Nutzerbestimmungen verstoßen also müssen sie auch bestraft werden.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (12. Dezember 2007)

Iranius schrieb:


> also verboten ist das nicht solange sie nicht die sachen mit verkaufen



Dann solltest du Dir die bestimmungen mal wirklich durchlesen dann würdest du feststellen das dies sehr wohl gegen die Nutzerbestimmung verstossen.


----------



## Gronwell (12. Dezember 2007)

Nur weil es in den AGBs steht, muss Blizzard diese doch noch lange nicht durchsetzen. Sie werden schon ihre Gründe haben und das ist auch ok so.


----------



## keeris (12. Dezember 2007)

lasst sie doch xD 

Itemgeilheit kann cih eh net verstehen, mit Freunden zu zocken macht 10 mal soviel bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und spätestens wenn War rauskommt bin ich eh weg ^^ 

Weil bei War sind items egal^^ Skill ftw^^


----------



## Guibärchen (12. Dezember 2007)

fraglich... aber creativ ^_^
trotzdem, wer kann stolz drauf sein ...gezogen... worden zu sein >_>


----------



## turageo (12. Dezember 2007)

Wer sich benachteiligt fühlt, kann ja gerne ebenfalls die Kohle zahlen und sich ziehen lassen, dann issers nich mehr. ;-)

Spaß beiseite, ich finde, mal abgesehen von dem Passus mit "kommerzielle Nutzung" NIRGENDS in den AGB einen Absatz der dies konkret oder auf Umwegen verbieten würde.

Vor einigen Posts fiel mal das Wort Willkür. Nuja, es ist ja so, dass Du durchs Abo einen gültigen Kaufvertrag mit Blizz geschlossen hast, von dem her ist Willkür für die besagte Zeit nicht drin. Du hast für xyz Monate bezahlt also hast Du ein Anrecht darauf außer Du verstößt gegen die AGB oder sonstige Regelungen, nur müsste wahrscheinlich dieser Punkt mir der Zieherei (wenn schon denn schon) noch einmal explizit geregelt und aufgeführt werden. Also einfach so mal ohne Grund und ohne Regelung rausschmeißen is nich. Ok, is doch, aber theoretisch könnt man das anfechten (nur würd ich mir wahrscheins selber nicht die Mühe machen wollen).

Grüße


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Dezember 2007)

turageo schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, ich finde, mal abgesehen von dem Passus mit "kommerzielle Nutzung" NIRGENDS in den AGB einen Absatz der dies konkret oder auf Umwegen verbieten würde.



Und was ist daran unklar? Es ist ein Verstoß, egal wie man sich das schönredet, denn schließlich verkaufen Powerleveler ja auch nur "ihre investierte Zeit".

Unternommen wird deshalb nichts, weil es bis jetzt nur eine Bande von Hirnverbrannten versucht hat (oder zumindest die einzigen im deutschsprachigen Raum sind die es groß rausposaunen). Noch lohnt sich da Durchgreifen nicht, erst dann wenn es wirklich mehrere machen sollten.

Aber so weit muss man es ja nicht erst kommen lassen.

Wenn das so weitergeht, dass reales Geld ein Faktor beim Progress wird, dann gibts bald echt keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen den von der Stange produzierten Asia-Grindern mit Itemshop und WoW.


----------



## Reaven985 (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde Blizz sollte das untersuchen und dann dementsprechend strafen. 
Ich habe übrigens Leute schon wegen  kleineren Sachen sperren sehen von dem her sollte es klar sein was passiert. Ich meine das es klar einRegel verstoss war und ist und es sollte fair gegenüber anderen Gilden, Spieler geahndet  werden.

Den immer soll ja keiner eine ausnahm sein.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

turageo schrieb:


> Vor einigen Posts fiel mal das Wort Willkür. Nuja, es ist ja so, dass Du durchs Abo einen gültigen Kaufvertrag mit Blizz geschlossen hast, von dem her ist Willkür für die besagte Zeit nicht drin. Du hast für xyz Monate bezahlt also hast Du ein Anrecht darauf außer Du verstößt gegen die AGB oder sonstige Regelungen, nur müsste wahrscheinlich dieser Punkt mir der Zieherei (wenn schon denn schon) noch einmal explizit geregelt und aufgeführt werden. Also einfach so mal ohne Grund und ohne Regelung rausschmeißen is nich. Ok, is doch, aber theoretisch könnt man das anfechten (nur würd ich mir wahrscheins selber nicht die Mühe machen wollen).



Richtig, für die besagte Zeit, nur sind sie nicht verpflichtet Dein Abo zu verlängern.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Also ich finde Blizz sollte das untersuchen und dann dementsprechend strafen.
> Ich habe übrigens Leute schon wegen  kleineren Sachen sperren sehen von dem her sollte es klar sein was passiert. Ich meine das es klar einRegel verstoss war und ist und es sollte fair gegenüber anderen Gilden, Spieler geahndet  werden.
> 
> Den immer soll ja keiner eine ausnahm sein.


Wenn der Regelverstoss so klar ist, warum ist dieser Thread nach so kurzer Zeit 15 Seiten stark?
und was ist anderen Gilden unfair?


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Jaaa ganz toll ->

Hab mal meine Meinung dazu reingeschrieben ins WoW-Europe-Forum, und kurz danach wurde der komplette Thread gelöscht...

Bin ich der einzige dem das merkwürdig vorkommt?


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Jaaa ganz toll ->
> 
> Hab mal meine Meinung dazu reingeschrieben ins WoW-Europe-Forum, und kurz danach wurde der komplette Thread gelöscht...
> 
> Bin ich der einzige dem das merkwürdig vorkommt?



Viele wurden ja nicht ohne Grund gelöscht oder editiert, mitunter wurde die Wortwahl wirklich bedenklich und da kann ich verstehen, dass sie versuchen das von Anfang an zu unterbinden und löschen dann gleich wieder neue Threads.


----------



## Derrty (13. Dezember 2007)

Wieleicht man leute doch heutzutage ablenken kann^^


----------



## Reaven985 (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Wenn der Regelverstoss so klar ist, warum ist dieser Thread nach so kurzer Zeit 15 Seiten stark?
> und was ist anderen Gilden unfair?




Also soviel ich weiss darf mit Blizz Eigentum kein offener handel betrieben werden den sonst wären ja die Gold verkäufe legal. 
Und klar ist es unfair sonst würden es ja alle machen und ein paar Euro verdienen. Und laut Gm ist es verboten.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Also soviel ich weiss darf mit Blizz Eigentum kein offener handel betrieben werden den sonst wären ja die Gold verkäufe legal.
> Und klar ist es unfair sonst würden es ja alle machen und ein paar Euro verdienen. Und laut Gm ist es verboten.



Na dann wissen wir ja nun, wieso viele Leute solange auf Antwort von einem GM warten müssen, wenn einige ihnen mit solchen Fragen die Zeit stehlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Also soviel ich weiss darf mit Blizz Eigentum kein offener handel betrieben werden den sonst wären ja die Gold verkäufe legal.
> Und klar ist es unfair sonst würden es ja alle machen und ein paar Euro verdienen. Und laut Gm ist es verboten.


1. Wenn ich mit meinem Raid einen Platz frei halte, für jemand der mir gute Euros dafür zahlt, dann wüsste ich mal gerne was an diesem Raidplatz eigentum von Blizz ist,
und 2. wo ist da der Handel?
Nur weil es noch keine andere Gilde es offen tut, heist das nicht das es vorher sowas nicht gab. 
Nur weil es die anderen nicht machen heist auch nicht das es Unfair ist, und wenn es verboten wäre warum tun die Affenjungs es denn? auf deren HP steht immernoch das Angebot und wenn Blizz ein Problem damit hätte würde diese Gilde das ganze schon abgeblasen haben. Es wurden im Offiziellen Forum zwar Threads gelöscht, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## verstecki (13. Dezember 2007)

also ich sehe da kein problem ... ich werde doch auch nicht gebannt nur weil ich meine freundin durch DM ziehe oder ähnliches ... die nehmen halt geld dafür, meine güte das ist eben wie im leben ... es gibt sachen umsonst und andere nicht ... thats life ... ich denke man sollte nicht so ein trara drum machen ... sie zwingen doch keinen die plätze zu kaufen ^^


----------



## CharlySteven (13. Dezember 2007)

verstecki schrieb:


> also ich sehe da kein problem ... ich werde doch auch nicht gebannt nur weil ich meine freundin durch DM ziehe oder ähnliches ... die nehmen halt geld dafür, meine güte das ist eben wie im leben ... es gibt sachen umsonst und andere nicht ... thats life ... ich denke man sollte nicht so ein trara drum machen ... sie zwingen doch keinen die plätze zu kaufen ^^


stimme dir voll und ganz zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (13. Dezember 2007)

Da versucht jemand (echtes) Geld mit einer "Leihgabe mit beschränkten Rechten" (dem Spiel) zu machen. Das zählt definitiv zum Bereich Kommerz und ist zwar nicht im Bereich "Gesetz" illegal, aber verstößt wohl ziemlich gegen die EULA von Blizzard.

MfG


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Da versucht jemand (echtes) Geld mit einer "Leihgabe mit beschränkten Rechten" (dem Spiel) zu machen. Das zählt definitiv zum Bereich Kommerz und ist zwar nicht im Bereich "Gesetz" illegal, aber verstößt wohl ziemlich gegen die EULA von Blizzard.
> 
> MfG


Mit welcher Leihgabe? es geht hier nur um den Platz in einem Raid, nicht mehr. Seit wann ist der geliehen, und von wem?
Es ist davon ab nicht mehr Komerz als die sogenennte Arenaweltmeisterschaft und einges mehr was mit Arenaturnieren zu tun hat, denn da gab es auch Geld für einige Teams, und das nicht nur von Blizz.


----------



## Urka (13. Dezember 2007)

*IRONIE* ON* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die werden 100% nichts daran machen ,weil Affenjungs damit Blizzard bzw. die Forenmoderatoren nicht zu viel zu löschen haben von den kleinen Kids die die PreQs fuer BT und Hyjal weghaben wollen^^


*IRONIE OFF*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (13. Dezember 2007)

Lodariel schrieb:


> b1ubb wenn du Polizist wärest, würdest du wohl auch Kinder verhaften, die ein Kaugummi auf die Straße spucken...



Das sind die Schlimmsten! Am Besten sofort aus dem Leben bannen!


----------



## Montargohr (13. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> was is daran illegal ? Sie verkaufen ja kein Eigentum von Blizzard (gold oder so) sie zeigen dir ja nur das Contant




klick ma oben auf WoW da kannste items kaufen bzw. drauf bieten, 
unteranderem auch Urfeuer was das selber Farmen auf diesen server nun auch von diesen jungs gestört wird statt nur von China Farmer .


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (13. Dezember 2007)

buechse schrieb:


> Das sind die Schlimmsten! Am Besten sofort aus dem Leben bannen!



Ist es so schwer? weiter oben wurde es schon Gesagt mit dem dazugehörenden Auszug aus den Blizzard Bestimmungen: Man darf Grundsätzlich kein Kommerzielles Angebot mit dem Inhalten von WoW verfolgen. Die Affenjungs tun somit mit ihrem Angebot wofür die (MIT REALEN EUROS bezahlt werden möchten) gegen eben diese bestimmungen verstossen. Ob es euch nun past oder nicht, Alle haben sich an diese Richtlinien zu halten und da dies ja offensichtlich in der Deutschen Community große Wellen geschlagen hat kann man davon ausgehen das Blizzard sehr wohl was dagegen unternehmen werden. Das kann von einer Verwarnung bis zum Bann gehen das wird abzuwarten bleiben.

Ich für meinen Teil sage Nur was für kleine Fische gilt, gilt ebenso für Haie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montargohr (13. Dezember 2007)

Der 2 . link funzt ja schon nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Osse (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, was es da zu diskutieren gibt. 

Die EULA von Blizzard ist da sehr eindeutig. Wer sowas macht, darf keine Rolle spielen. Ehrlich gesagt sollte Blizzard GRADE bei solchen "Vorbildern" hart durch greifen.


----------



## Solarian (13. Dezember 2007)

Ha ja, sie verkaufen eine Dienstleistung ohne Erfolgsgarantie. Sie versprechen, rechtlich gesehen, weder Items noch Erfolg, sondern schlichtweg eine Teilnahme. Der organisierte Raid ist Eigentum der Affenjungs und wird von diesen geleitet. Sie verkaufen also eine Dienstleistung auf Basis ihrer eigenen Zeit, Arbeit und Gilde. WoW ist hierbei nur die Spieleplattform, die bisher laut den AGBs nur den Verkauf von Spielinhalten verbietet, sprich Items und Gold, bzw. das Account-Sharing untersagt.
Sie verhökern ja nicht mal die ID, was man grob noch als Spielinhalt auslegen könnte, sondern den Platz in der Gemeinschaft für kurze Zeit. Vermutlich ist der Verkauf sogar eine Einigung per Handschlag und kann nicht rechtlich eingeklagt werden. Wer es also in Anspruch nimmt, soll es tun. Sein Problem^^.

Blizzard kann nun beigehen und sämtlichen Handel und Verkauf, der WoW beinhaltet oder damit zu tun hat, verbieten, also auch Verkäufe mit WoW als Basis. Ob das rechtlich geht, müsst ich nachlesen. Nachträglich kann man jemanden jedoch erstmal nur um die Einstellung der Handlungen bitten, nicht wen bestrafen.
Also...ist sich nix mit Bann.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich mit meinem Raid einen Platz frei halte, für jemand der mir gute Euros dafür zahlt, dann wüsste ich mal gerne was an diesem Raidplatz eigentum von Blizz ist,



Das komplette Spiel und alles drumherum was den Namen "WoW" trägt gehört de facto Blizzard. Selbst "deine" Chars, wenn man es ganz genau nimmt. Deswegen kann man mit denen auch nicht anstellen was man will sondern muss sich an Regeln halten.



> und 2. wo ist da der Handel?



Austausch Leistung gegen Geld = Handel bzw. in diesem Fall kommerzielle Dienstleistung.



> Nur weil es noch keine andere Gilde es offen tut, heist das nicht das es vorher sowas nicht gab.



Hat auch keiner behauptet. Alles was in dieser Diskussion über Bans und dergleichen gesagt wird, ist 1:1 auf alle anderen zu übertragen, die dasselbe machen.



> Nur weil es die anderen nicht machen heist auch nicht das es Unfair ist,



Unfair nicht, aber regelwidrig.



> und wenn es verboten wäre warum tun die Affenjungs es denn?



Weil es ihnen egal ist, was die Regeln aussagen die für WoW gelten, wenn sie dafür Bekanntheit pushen und nebenbei einen minimalen Verdienst haben?



> auf deren HP steht immernoch das Angebot und wenn Blizz ein Problem damit hätte würde diese Gilde das ganze schon abgeblasen haben. Es wurden im Offiziellen Forum zwar Threads gelöscht, mehr aber auch nicht.



Kannst du das sicher wissen? Oder wäre es nicht möglich, dass da schon reagiert wird, aber die Affenjungs oder Blizz das nur nicht an die große Glocke hängen? Richtig, wir können es nicht wissen, da es keine entsprechende Aussage der Beteiligten gibt.

Und auch wenn es heißt "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" macht es die Tat nicht weniger regelwidrig, dass Blizzard die Sache wegen Geringfügigkeit vorerst ignoriert. Das sie die Diskussion in ihrem Haus-Forum unterbinden zeigt aber zumindest, dass die Geschichte ihnen unangenehm ist, sei es weil dadurch Werbung für verbotene Dienstleistungen gemacht wird oder warum auch immer. Das sollte den leuten zu denken geben.


----------



## Radängel (13. Dezember 2007)

man munkelt ja die affenjungs verkaufen schon gold, machen das aber nicht so offiziell... die gerüchteküche auf frostwolf ist über diese gilde echt in einer hochkonjunktur =)


----------



## dionaar (13. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist denn da das Problem ? Also ich habs schon öfter gesehen,das im Handelschat  einer für XXG jemanden durch Iinstanzen zieht.
Und diese Glide macht das halt im großen "Stil".Oder wenn eine Gilde anbietet jemanden zur kiste XY oder boss yx zu ziehen dann bekommt sie dafür ne bestimmte menge gold und gut is.
Verstehe jetzt die ganze aufregung nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoK8r (13. Dezember 2007)

was soll daran illegal sein?
die bieten ja nur Ihren Dienst an, und nichts von Blizzard direkt.. (Gold, Items, etc.)
Account-Daten werden da auch nicht rum gegeben (Acc. Sharing)

ich finde die Idee ganz gut, da Blizzard in dem Fall denk ich garnichts machen kann..
Und wem 30€ für sowas Wert, soll es nutzen!
Ist halt die Frage, ob man die Loots bekommt^^


----------



## Faulmaul (13. Dezember 2007)

dionaar schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da das Problem ? Also ich habs schon öfter gesehen,das im Handelschat  einer für XXG jemanden durch Iinstanzen zieht.
> Und diese Glide macht das halt im großen "Stil".Oder wenn eine Gilde anbietet jemanden zur kiste XY oder boss yx zu ziehen dann bekommt sie dafür ne bestimmte menge gold und gut is.
> Verstehe jetzt die ganze aufregung nicht
> 
> ...



hier gehts net um Gold sondern um echte Euronen; ebenso wie Blizz deinen Acc bannen/löschen kann wenn sie dir draufkommen daß der Acc/das Gold mit Euros gekauft wurden...


----------



## Monkeyrama (13. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich habs nun auf jedenfall mal an Gm gemeldet und an blizzard gemailt. Ich hoffe doch echt die werden gebannt für solche unverschämtheiten.


----------



## Soylent (13. Dezember 2007)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und was ist daran unklar? Es ist ein Verstoß, egal wie man sich das schönredet, denn schließlich verkaufen Powerleveler ja auch nur "ihre investierte Zeit".



Deine Argumentation ist fehlerhaft. Der Verkauf von "investierter Zeit" ist nicht Bestandteil der AGB. Beim Powerleveln werden zwangsläufig Account Daten weitergegeben. Die Weitergabe der Daten ist unzulässig, nicht das Leveln oder die Bezahlung.

Da das Angebot der Affenjungs nichts dergleichen voraussetzt, kannst du diese beiden Sachverhalte nicht miteinander vergleichen. Du kannst keinen Verstoß herbeireden, wo es keinen Verstoß gibt.


----------



## Gloin (13. Dezember 2007)

Also erstmal vorneweg, weder die Plattform, noch die Affemjungs verstoßen gegen irgendwelche AGBs von Blizzard.

Das Angebot der Affenjungs ist sowieso quatsch, die pochen nur darauf, dass jemand seinen Char bei Ebay gekauft hat und nicht BT / Hyal gehen kann, weil er seinen Char nicht spielen kann. Aber allein die Tatsache, dass die BT Prequest aus SSC / TK clear + 1 Boss aus dem Hyal Summit besteht, sorgt dafür dass da eh keine undergearten Leute mitgehen können. Vashj ist ja noch relativ simpel umzukloppen, Kel'Thas ist da aber nochmal ne ganz andere Hausnummer, Gilden/Raids die den legen haben sich auch lang genug damit rumgeplagt und habens sich danach eh selbst verdient, sowohl vom Equip her als auch vom Skill, HS und BT betreten zu können.

Und die Plattform stellt auch keine Items rein. Der Anbieter stellt nur die Plattform zur Verfügung und bietet dort noch diverse Lootkarten an, deren Verkauf nicht verboten ist. Natürlich ist der Hintergrund des Anbieters sehr offensichtlich, trotzdem tun nur die User, die die Plattform nutzen um IG Items / Gold für richtiges Geld an den Mann zu bringen, etwas gemäß den AGB's von Blizzard verbotenes.

Das soll nicht heißen, dass die ganze Sache moralisch einwandfrei ist. Aber mal ehrlich: welche Sponsoren findet man schon, wenn man als "eSports Team" rein auf den deutschen WoW Sektor beschränkt ist? Große eSports Clans wie MYM, sk ect. haben natürlich richtige Sponsoren, allerdings kommen die nicht davon dass sie WOW spielen, sondern eher über die WC3 / CS / andere Shooter Squads.


----------



## Thuzad (13. Dezember 2007)

Wieso schreiben hier alle erbärmlich oder sowas? Meint ihr die Leute die für 30 € raiden gehen? Also solange es Idioten gibt die so geil auf WoW sind das sie so etwas tun, warum nicht? Der Gildenmeister lacht sich kaputt und derjenige der 30 € ausgibt ist auch zufrieden. Also sind beide glücklich ist doch schön.


----------



## Irmeli (13. Dezember 2007)

Na ja, wer das will, wirds auch bekommem. 
Zudem profitieren wir ja auch durch das Mitnehmen von Buffed-Mitarbeiter. Sie liefern uns dann die Filme, die wir uns wöchentlich anschauen können.
Wo liegt da der Unterschied?

P.S. Ich muss es nicht haben!


----------



## Faulmaul (13. Dezember 2007)

Irmeli schrieb:


> P.S. Ich muss es nicht haben!



einen Höchstbieter gibt es auch schon....

wie "arm" muss man sein sich sowas zu leisten


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Unterschied ist, das Buffed es dir kostenlos zu Verfügung stellt, und sie dir auch keine Spielinhalte vermitteln, da du vom Video schaun ja nicht mit deinem Charakter in der Instanz warst, und alles aus dem Buffed shop was mit blizzard zu tun hast ist sicherlich auch mit blizzard abgesprochen, daß sie die Figuren verkaufen können (wobei das ja auch nix mit Spielinhalt zu tun hat)

Desweiteren sehts mal so an: da kann ich ja als Dienstleiszung sagen: Verkuafe 1h Heal für 10Euro wenn ich nen priester hätte, oder ne andere healklasse, sowas wär dann auch nur ne Dienstleistung.
Es geht auch darum, wenndas jder macht, dann würdet ihr alle schnell die Schnauze voll davon haben.
Außerdem bringt der raid automatisch Gold mit sich, da die Beute geteilt wird, ob es loot gibt, ist natürlich zufallsbedingt, aber trotzdem bekommen die leute einen Teil der Beute.

P.S. ein Spielinhalt ist auch ein RAIDPLATZ, definitiv, genauso wie die Mitgliedschaft in einer Gilde ein Spielinhalt ist, und den kann man auch für einen Tag erwerben!!! und diese SPielinhalte werden hier komemrziell genutzt! das ist für mich eindeutig! So viel zum Thema sie bieten nur ne Dienstleistung und keinen Spielinhalt!


----------



## olisec (13. Dezember 2007)

also ich find das gut. ich würds nicht selber machen, aber is trotzdem noch besser als komplette chars bei ebay zu holen..


----------



## Mirek (13. Dezember 2007)

xD ich frag mich echt wieso ihr euch über sowas aufregt o0
Lasst doch jeden sein Ding machen.
50% von denen die sich hier beschweren, nehmen die Leistung irgendwann sowieso selber in Anspruch!


Ich finde viel zu viele Leute leben praktisch schon in der "World of Warcraft" 

Leute ihr dürft nie vergessen: Es ist NUR ein SPIEL!

Solange ihr die Leistung nicht in Anspruch nehmt, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Und selbst wen, ist mir auch total Schnuppe xD

Wieso regt IHR euch darüber auf was andere machen o0

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass viel zu viele Leute denken, sie MÜSSEN WoW Spielen um im Endcontent mit anderen mitzuhalten o0 so eni Schwachsinn -.-'


Ich habe selber einen 70er Mage mit Kara, gruuL, zA erfahrung, aber ich würde niemals zuhause sitzen und mir denken: "Ouh heute is ja n Kararaid, aber eigentlich hab ich kein Bock, aber ich MUSS gehen" o0

Viel zu viele vernachlässigen ihr rL so krass durch WoW und das merkt man an solchen Beiträgen, aber ich geb euch noch 2-3 Jahre und dann beisst ihr euch selber in den Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja so LonG....



PS: Lasst doch WoW einfach mal ne Zeit "liegen", ich hab das letzte mal vor 13 Tagen WoW gestartet, obwohl ich in einer sehr Raidaktiven Gilde bin...
Warum ich das gemacht hab? Naja... Halt einfach kein Bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist halt nur n SPIEL und ich spiele es um meinen Spaß zu haben und nich um in Handelschannel "ZOMFG ULOLOLOL ICH BIN EPISCH, ICH BIN IMBA" spammen zu können...


----------



## Belgor (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find da nichts böses dranne, denn die verkaufen ja kein Gold oder LevelService. Und Blizzard wird da gegen auch nichts machen. Ich kann auch Führungen in Disneyland anbieten und Geld von den Leuten nehmen, da kann Disney nix gegen machen, da die Leute es ja bei mir gebucht haben und ich diesen Service dann bereit stelle. Wenn einer meint ich will mal in den Blacktempel, da ich da sonst nie hinkommen würde mit meiner Erfahrung, dann isses doch ok. Wenn ich genug Geld hätte würd ich es mir auch überlegen mir mal den Black Tempel anzugucken.

Und um ehrlich zu sein sind die Leute die rumheulen das es illegal ist nur Leute die diesen Einfall vorher noch nicht hatten und neidisch sind. Also ich find es nicht illegal !!!



Gruß
Belgor


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (13. Dezember 2007)

Wow muss wirklich langweilig sein, wenn die Spieler nix weiter zu tun haben als sämtliche Wow Foren mit so nem Müll vollzuspammen.

So lang da kein Spieler ein Item mit seinem Acc verkauft, ist da nix verboten, so einfach ist das. Solche Shops gibts zu hunderten und die meisten schalten regelmässig Werbung auf grossen Wow Community Seiten.
Nun hat mal eine dieser Firmen nen anderen Weg gewählt und sponsort, waaaaaaaaaaahnsinnige Neuigkeit.

Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht.
Ebay Angebote ala "für 10 Euro nach Naxx" gabs schon zu Pre-BC Zeiten bei Ebay massenhaft.

Selbst die Seite ist ja nun nicht neu, ich würd sagen das das Ding schon mind. seit 2 Monaten da ist, wenn nicht gar länger.

Also warum zum Teufel werden sämtliche Foren damit zugemüllt?


----------



## Shånks1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hmm man kanns schon mit geteilter Meinung sehen, wenn man es so sehen will ist es eine Dienstleistung die Spielinhalt vermittelt. 

Aber ich finde die Affenjungs sind zu überheblich geworden, wie schon gesagt wurde ingame Währung einzuziehen wäre schon ein ding, aber reales Geld zu verlangen ist einfach nur eine Methode um Leuten, die nicht so exzessiv zocken das Geld aus der tasche zu ziehen und ihnen endgame Inhalte vermitteln. Also reiner Eigennutz...

Da könnte blizzard lieber ne Option in der Acc verwaltung freischalten, dass man sich nen Gm leihen kann oder mit ner Gruppe von Blizzmitarbeitern dann mit in irgendwelche Raidinis gehen kann, so für 25€. 
Wäre für die leute die noch net mal ansatzweise an den Raidinis sind schon ne schöne idee, aber zerstört halt das Spiel gefühl, wozu selber spielen, gold verdienen, Raiden gehen oder pvp machen, wenn man so oder so bei mutti wohnt und Geld über hat um sich gold, Items und power leveling zu kaufen...

Ich finde wer auf das Angebot eingeht von den Affenjungs hat selber schuld, wer Lust auf endgamecontent hat aber nicht wie ein bessesener spielen kann oder will, sollte sich damit abfinden das er nie die Raidinnis von innen sehen wird, außer WoTLK kommt raus und man kann sich dann die Inis angucken wenn man lvl 80 ist.

Ich habe selber nen 70er und bin noch weit vom Endgame entfernt was SSC und TK raids angeht, weil ich auch nicht die Lust habe soo viel Zeit zu investieren, zudem muss ich für meinen Job was Zeit anget flexibel sein.


P.S.: Meiner Meinung Armutszeugnis für die Affenjungs...


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

"""Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht.
Ebay Angebote ala "für 10 Euro nach Naxx" gabs schon zu Pre-BC Zeiten bei Ebay massenhaft."""

Ja klar, das ist das gleiche, nur weiß KEINER welchen Charakter diese Leute haben, weshalb man sie nicht verfolgen kann, die Affenjungs kann man aber sehr wohl direkt an einen Charakter fstmachen, man kann also gezielt sagen, ihr ward es, und damit auch dirket gegen sie vorgehen.


----------



## warrox (13. Dezember 2007)

Ein Tag bei den Affenjungs - 30 Euro .
Mitglied im Dellmann Clan - unbezahlbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedem das seine ^^


----------



## Valeskaa (13. Dezember 2007)

Was ich an dieser ganzen Sache nicht begreife, ist, dass Blizzard keine Stellungnahme abgibt. Und wenn es nur wäre "wir haben es mitbekommen und prüfen den Sachverhalt...". Das würde doch reichen. 

Aber dieses Schweigen ist einfach zum ko**. Wenn sie es im Endeffekt erlauben, find ich es ok, solange sie es begründen. 

Aber stillschweigende Zensur ist einfach nur peinlich!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Slinia (13. Dezember 2007)

Bitte verhaftet sofort alle Städteführer dieser Welt. Sie zeigen mir was, das ich noch nicht gesehen habe und das auch noch in der Frechheit, dass diese Stadt gar nicht ihnen gehört. Zudem trage ich auch nichts dazu bei. Bitte tut was dagegen.

Danke und Gruss von einem Touristen.


----------



## Zermeran (13. Dezember 2007)

Da sind wir dann auch wieder beim Thema Tankmangel!!!

Bei uns gibt es einen T5/T6-Defwarr, der seine Tankdienste in Instanzen, und sogar Raids für Gold anbietet !!

Ist auch eine Dienstleistung, wie Juwelenschleifen und Verzaubern!!

Bevor ich 1-2 Stunden nen Tank suchen muss, für ne Instanz die ich dringend brauche, sammel ich von meinen Partymembern eben den Betrag, man teilt ihn ja auch dann schon durch 4, oder beim Raid eben auch mehr!!!

Warum denn nicht?? sind mir die Marken 50g wert?? Bekomm ich vielleicht noch ein tolles item, das ich haben möchte??


Wer es macht, bitte!!!


----------



## zodak (13. Dezember 2007)

Zitat:
Hmm man kanns schon mit geteilter Meinung sehen, wenn man es so sehen will ist es eine Dienstleistung die Spielinhalt vermittelt. 

Aber ich finde die Affenjungs sind zu überheblich geworden, wie schon gesagt wurde ingame Währung einzuziehen wäre schon ein ding, aber reales Geld zu verlangen ist einfach nur eine Methode um Leuten, die nicht so exzessiv zocken das Geld aus der tasche zu ziehen und ihnen endgame Inhalte vermitteln. Also reiner Eigennutz...

Zitat Ende


Ja ich weiss nicht was dein Problem ist. 

Reiner Eigennutz schreibst du...
NATÜRLICH, ich geh auch nicht aus nächstenliebe arbeiten.
Denk mal über das Prinzip der Marktwirtschaft nach. 
Jeder will Geld verdienen, und wenn Leute geld mit ihrem Hobby verdienen dann freu ich mich ehrlich voll für die.
Es muss keiner sowas in Anspruch nehmen.
ICh rege mich auch nicht auf das man in China gebrauchte Slips aus´m Automante kaufen kann. Und wenn so nen Automat hier stehen würde würde mich es auch nicht interessieren.
Aber ihr würdet anscheinend voll durchdrehen weil Leute mit sowas "Unmoralischem" Geld verdienen.
Ihr seid ja sowas von fertig....


----------



## wildcat05 (13. Dezember 2007)

So viel trara^^

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist....es schreiben auch soooooo viele......Was stört Dich das?, hast Du einen Nachteil dadurch? Ist doch whane, usw.

Dazu fällt mir ein....JA da hat definitiv die Allianz nen Nachteil durch.

Da ich auch auf Frostwolf spiele und die Affenjungs gut genug kenne, kann ICH das sagen.

Stellt Euch doch mal vor, eine Gilde hat BT durch und zieht einen nach dem anderen durch und Equipt seine Hordekollegen mit T6

Die BG sind von Blizzard auch fein abgeändert, dass die Hordies so ziehmlich jedes BG (selbst das Alterac durch diese scheiss änderung mit der Verstärkung) unter Kontrolle haben. 

Stellen wir doch mal 10 Chars ....für derzeit Alliseite auf Frostwolf mit Kara/SSC Equip.... und 10 der Hordeseite mit durchgezogenen T6 Chars gegenüber.

Was meint ihr wer am Ende noch lebt?  Die Horde. /würden wir das ganze auf je 40 aufstocken würde sich nicht grad viel ändern.

Fazit: Ingame Vorteil für die Horde auf Frostwolf


BG:
Wie schon angesprochen wurde ja nun auch das Alterac Hordegerecht angepasst, damit Sie da auch die Oberhand gewinnen. Wenn Sie es eben nicht so schaffen, muss Blizzard eben nachhelfen in dem sie einen Killcounter einbauen.
Da die Horde ja nun PVP mässig einfach besser ausgestattet sind (und damit das auch so bleibt, tut Blizzard auch nichts gegen die Affenjungs) wird eben gebascht bis der Counter auf Null sinkt und Gewinnen eben so, wodurch sie(die Hordler) sich noch besser Equippen können.


Wer an dieser Stelle sagt, dass die Allis das genauso können, sollte sich das mal genauer ansehn.
Egal wie gut ein Spieler mit seinem Char umgehen kann, nutzt Ihm das rein garnichts ohne entsprechendes Equip, wo Hordler schon von Beginn an schneller dran kommen.

Oft habe ich auch beobachtet, dass gerade auf Hordeseite kleinere Chars von 70ern durch Lowiegebiete gezogen werden und eben alles umgehaun wird was entgegen kommt, warum wird sowas nicht unterbunden? Man könnte es ja so machen, dass den 70ern sehr viel Ehre abgezogen wird durch das Killen von Chars die z.B. 15 lvl drunter liegen? Dann könnte man auch wieder in Ruhe Twinken ohne dauergafarmt zu werden. Denn das würde sich ein 70er schnell überlegen einen Lowie zu killen, wenn er dafür entsprechend bestraft wird, weil Fair ist das nicht und nervt einfach.

Also bitte wer hat da nen Vorteil durch? Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht das Ziel des Angebots ist, aber ein aspekt den Blizzard mal bedenken sollte.

Zum Abschluss sage ich dazu noch: Blizzard spielt Horde! Wer weiss denn bitte genau welche Personen sich hinter den Affenjungs verbergen???????


----------



## MoeMT384 (13. Dezember 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> Nette Idee, so kan man auch Geld verdienen und solang Blizzard nix macht, würde ich es auch weiter anbieten. Nem Geschenkten Gaul, guckt man nit ins Maul -.-





Was ist bitte an 35 € geschenkt??


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (13. Dezember 2007)

Als ob Blizzard davon nix wüßte...
Die Affenjungs  sind nunmal die "Deutsche Vorzeigegilde", die kann halt machen was sie will. Der Markt in Deutschland ist zu wichtig als das man sich an sich an die Regeln hält.Und die Affenjungs sind halt ein werbeträchtiges Zugpferd. Auch gegen das Verkaufen von WOW Gold könnte man ja sehr viel effektiver Vorgehen .... Aber auch hier besteht einfach seitens Blizzard kein Interesse. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, daß Blizz derartige Dinge (Gold gegen Geld, Spielinhalte gegen Geld zu verkaufen) offiziel verurteilt und hin und wieder ein paar Alibiaktionen startet, insgeheim aber fördert. Denn schließlich ist das Haupziel von Blizzard nicht Gerechtigkeit oder Fairness oder Spielspass, sondern Gewinn.


----------



## der_alf (13. Dezember 2007)

Die "Schuld" an solchen Geldangeboten liegt einerseits bei den Anbeitern (des Geldes wegen) und den Käufern (die leichter an Dinge/Inzen/Ausrüsten) kommen wollen); das ist menschlich und verständlich und wenn es auch gegen die AGBs verstösst, so wird Blizz nicht mit aller Macht jeden (zahlenden) Kunden bannen. 

Zumal gerade die Affenjungs auch ein Werbeblock darstellen, wenn sie in den Medien sind - auch das nutzt Blizzard.

Andererseits ist gerade Blizz selbst für solche Angebote verantwortlich, denn das Spiel entfernt sich immer mehr vom Gelegenheitsspieler hin zum Extremspieler, der stundenlang Ruf farmt, Gold farmt, Tränke und Items farmt, damit er X-mal durch Kara rennen darf, um seine Ausrüstung aud den Stand der nächsten Inze zu bringen.

Dann braucht man sowieso Addons - ohne diese ist schon Kara nicht zu schaffen. Schon hier weist die Richtung nicht mehr auf Spielspass sondern auf straff organisierte Raids.

Als Spieler, der nicht 10 Stunden am Tag daddeln kann, ist es für mich Kara bis jetzt das höchste zu erreichende Ziel - ohne Ausrüstung und einer semiprofessionellen Gilde schafft man den schwarzen Tempel nicht. 

Damit verschliessen sich mir per se 25% der Inzen - aber ich zahle voll wie jeder andere. Daher ist die Motivation für solche Geschäfte nicht gering - schliesslich will man als zahlender Kunde eigentlich den ganzen Spielinhalt.



Mein Vorschlag:

Verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade - ich würde lieber auf einem "leichteren" Server spielen, auf dem die Mobs nur 80% Leben hätten und nur 80% Damage machen. Wer auf einem Hardcore-Server spielen will - bitte. Damit würden die Goldverkäufer 80% ihrer Kunden verlieren und man könnte endlich im AH wieder etwas ersteigern mit hart verdientem Gold zu realen Preisen. Und wem ein solcher "Weichei"-Server nicht passt, der muss ja nicht darauf spielen sondern sucht sich seinen Schwierigkeitsgrad heraus. Wechsel der Schwierigkeitsgrade kann man ja kostenpflichtig gestalten oder verbieten oder erschweren, indem man Items ändert beim Wechsel.

Die Einstellung der Server ist leicht - jeder private Server kann dies mit 2 Kommandozeilen schaffen; also kann Blizzard das auch.


----------



## wildcat05 (13. Dezember 2007)

Zermeran schrieb:


> Da sind wir dann auch wieder beim Thema Tankmangel!!!
> 
> Bei uns gibt es einen T5/T6-Defwarr, der seine Tankdienste in Instanzen, und sogar Raids für Gold anbietet !!
> 
> ...




Ok da könnte man es eher übernahme der Reppkosten nennen^^


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

Sporlingsschmaus schrieb:


> Als ob Blizzard davon nix wüßte...
> Die Affenjungs  sind nunmal die "Deutsche Vorzeigegilde", die kann halt machen was sie will.


Einspruch. _Die_ deutsche Vorzeigegilde?
Vielleicht die umstrittenste und die mit der meisten Publicity, aber Vorzeigegilde? *schmunzel*


----------



## Genomchen (13. Dezember 2007)

Auf Grund von Selbsterkenntnis gelöscht^^


----------



## zodak (13. Dezember 2007)

wildcat05 schrieb:


> Ok da könnte man es eher übernahme der Reppkosten nennen^^




NEIN könnte man nicht. Es ist ne Dienstleistung FERTIG !!!
FAKTEN sind FAKTEN


----------



## wildcat05 (13. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Einspruch. _Die_ deutsche Vorzeigegilde?
> Vielleicht die umstrittenste und die mit der meisten Publicity, aber Vorzeigegilde? *schmunzel*




Jo da stimm ich Dir auch zu, eine Vorzeigegilde wäre für mich, eine die es mit eigenen Kräften auf normale Art und Weise durch die Instanzen schafft und nicht immer meint Sie müsste sich durch solche eher peinlichen Aktionen in den Vordergrund schieben.


Da gibt es z.B. noch eine Alligilde......Sie verschwanden noch vor BC Zeit, kamen nach erscheinen von BC wieder und ........und? Nix man hört nix von denen, ich weiss nich mal wie weit Sie sind, gehört habe ich "VON ANDEREN" die haben Tempel auch schon Clear.

Das sind für mich vorzeigegilden. Aso bevor ich es vergesse zu erwähnen, Jade Falcons heissen sie^^ vor denen kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen den Hut ziehn

Affenjungs.....sry sind für mich einfach nur dumme Idioten/menschliche Ars.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Mir fällt hier mal eines auf. Das viele die hier grade posten an Beiträgen meist nicht mal 10 zusammen bekommen. Was für mich die Frage aufwirft habt ihr extra für einen solchtn Thrad neue Acc gemacht?

Was ist hier eigentlich das Problem? Da wird auf einen Beitrag von mir mit so einem Mist geantwortet das alles was mit WoW zu tun Blizz gehört, mal ganz ehrlich, ich spiele WoW und gehöre nur mir alleine, undschon ganicht Blizz. Mein Char gehört mir nicht Blizz wenn ich den löschen möchte muss ich nicht Blizz um erlaubnis fragen, das Spiel gehört Blizz durch meine Monatliche Gebühr habe ich aber das Recht mich in diesem Spiel frei zu bewegen und zu tun was ich möchte solange es den Spielerischen Gepflogenheiten entspricht.
Habe ich eine Gilde oder einen Raid, stelle ich im Rahmen dieser Sache Mitgliederplätze zu verfügung, wem ich zu welchen Konditionen in diese meine Gemeinschaft rein lasse, ist in erster Linie meine Sache. Lasse ich mir also diesen Raid-/Gildenplatz für Euros bezahlen ist das alleine mein Ding, und wird auch in den oft angesprochenen EULAs nicht geregelt welche Vorausetzungen bestehen müssen oder nicht, damit ich wen in meinen Raid/Gilde lasse. 
Was das Schlagwort Komerz angeht seit hier mal alle etwas vorsichtig. Komerz ist alles was irgendwie mit Geld zu tutn hat. Kauft sich ein Spieler Gold (ob erlaubt oder nicht) nutzt dieses Gold dann um im AH etwas zu kaufen, hätte jeder ein Problem der ein solch erkauftes Item im AH stehn hatte.
Die Gilden die sich Plätze in ihren Raids bezahlen lassen verkaufen nichts das Blizz gehört, sie bieten ihre Zeit, ihren Namen, ihren Raid sonst nichts. Keine Items, keine Setteile nicht mal Kaffeetrinken mit Illidan. Also wird nichts aber auch ganichts verkauft was in irgendeiner weise Blizz gehört. Falls doch beweist es hier, aber bitte mit dem Teil der EULAs wo steht wen man in seine Raids reinlassen darf und welche Voraussetzungen gegeben sein müssen oder welche nicht.
Es mag sein das es Leute gibt die es nicht für gut heissen was hier gemacht wird, aber bis jetzt hat es hier niemand geschafft auch nur Ansatzweise zu beweisen das hier was unerlaubtes passiert, es mag sein das es vielen nicht gefällt, aber deswegen einen Bann einer ganzen Gilde zu vordern ist etwas übertrieben. Weiter denke ich mal ist es Blizz so was von Scheiss egal ob eine Gilde wie die Affenjungs oder ne absoluten Noobgilde mist baut. Blizz ist nicht auf irgend ne einzige Gilde angewiesen wenn also wirklich was hier gemacht wird gegen irgendwas verstösst was Blizz verlangt, wären die Jungs schon Geschichte, nur weil von einigen das Ego etwas verletzt ist, wird für Blizz kein Grund sein irgendwen zu bannen.
Klar gilt auch hier das Recht gleiches halt für alle es steht jedem und jeder Gilde doch frei es genauso zu tun. Man muss nämlich immernoch einen finden der die Kohle auch bezahlt. Blizz wird das nämlich egal sein die haben ihren Gelder längst von jedem von uns.


----------



## Valeskaa (13. Dezember 2007)

Slinia schrieb:


> Bitte verhaftet sofort alle Städteführer dieser Welt. Sie zeigen mir was, das ich noch nicht gesehen habe und das auch noch in der Frechheit, dass diese Stadt gar nicht ihnen gehört. Zudem trage ich auch nichts dazu bei. Bitte tut was dagegen.
> 
> Danke und Gruss von einem Touristen.



Dieser Vergleich ist genauso lächerlich wie der Disneyland vergleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stadtführer sind Angstellte der Stadt oder eines Tourismusverbandes, Disney-Führer sind Angestellte von *na rate mal* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist lächerlich zu glauben, dass Disneyland (oder eine Stadtverwaltung) KOMMERZIELL aufgezogene fremde Städte-guides dulden würde. 

Wie auch immer - mir persönlich gehts immer noch mehr um das (nicht-vorhandene) Vorgehen von Blizzard als um diese unrühmliche Affen-Aktion. 

Ich bin kein Jurist (wäre schön, wenn sich hier endlich mal einer melden würde, muss mal meinen Kumpel fragen, der sein Examen in Medienrecht abgelegt hat und selbst WoW zockt...), aber es steht außer Frage, dass hier jemand, der nicht zu Blizzard gehört, sich im echten Leben an Blizzard/WoW bereichern will. Und das kann nicht im Interesse Blizzards sein.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

wildcat05 schrieb:


> Jo da stimm ich Dir auch zu, eine Vorzeigegilde wäre für mich, eine die es mit eigenen Kräften auf normale Art und Weise durch die Instanzen schafft und nicht immer meint Sie müsste sich durch solche eher peinlichen Aktionen in den Vordergrund schieben.


Zum Beispiel Gilden wie "for the horde", die (man mag es kaum glauben) im Ranking bei bosskillers.com auf Platz 4 stehen, während sich die Affen mit dem 8. Platz zufrieden geben müssen.
Der Unterschied: Andere Gilden zeichnen sich halt nicht durch peinliche Aktionen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zodak (13. Dezember 2007)

AHA Affenjungs haben das nicht aus eigenen Kräften geschafft?! Interessant

Woher weisst du das? Cheaten die also? 


Wüsste gern worauf du diese BEHAUPTUNG stützt?

Aber wenn es nicht war ist dann bist du der der gebannt gehört und zwar nicht zu knapp. Sowas ist unter aller sau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (13. Dezember 2007)

Zermeran schrieb:


> Da sind wir dann auch wieder beim Thema Tankmangel!!!
> 
> Bei uns gibt es einen T5/T6-Defwarr, der seine Tankdienste in Instanzen, und sogar Raids für Gold anbietet !!
> 
> ...



Das ist etwas völlig anderes. Wer sich in der World of Warcraft -einer eigenen kleinen Welt- anbietet, kann das selbstverständlich in der Welteigenen Währung tun. Wollte Blizzard solche Aktionen nicht, hätten sie keine Händler, kein Auktionshaus und kein Geld einführen dürfen. Öffnet mir ein Schurke eine Schließkassette bekommt er dafür freiwillig von mir ein Trinkgeld, genauso wenn ich eine andere Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehme. Wie im echten Leben halt - ALLERDINGS MIT *UN*ECHTEM GELD!!

Der gravierende Unterschied besteht darin, dass die Affenjungs die World of Warcraft mit ihrer Aktion verlassen haben!


----------



## zodak (13. Dezember 2007)

Valeskaa schrieb:


> Das ist etwas völlig anderes. Wer sich in der World of Warcraft -einer eigenen kleinen Welt- anbietet, kann das selbstverständlich in der Welteigenen Währung tun. Wollte Blizzard solche Aktionen nicht, hätten sie keine Händler, kein Auktionshaus und kein Geld einführen dürfen. Öffnet mir ein Schurke eine Schließkassette bekommt er dafür freiwillig von mir ein Trinkgeld, genauso wenn ich eine andere Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehme. Wie im echten Leben halt - ALLERDINGS MIT *UN*ECHTEM GELD!!
> 
> Der gravierende Unterschied besteht darin, dass die Affenjungs die World of Warcraft mit ihrer Aktion verlassen haben!



Okay der vergleich hinkt etwas, aber...

... wer auch nur einmal LOL, Rofl, Omg oder Noob in irgendeinen WoW channel geschrieben hat oder sich selber RULOR oder Killa  nennt hat die World of Warcraft verlassen. RP Server hin RP Server her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

ipsec76 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne... geht mal wieder raus an die Frische Luft um mal ein wenig Sauerstoff ans Gehirn zu lassen^^
> 
> mfg
> 
> ...


Kann ich nicht, muss hier nochn paar Stunden sitzen bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde schlieslich dafür bezahlt.
Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gebant weil ich während der Arbeit mich mit WoW beschäftige. Weil mein Chef bezahlt mich ja grade.


----------



## zodak (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht, muss hier nochn paar Stunden sitzen bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




HEHE der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (13. Dezember 2007)

zodak schrieb:


> Okay der vergleich hinkt etwas, aber...
> 
> ... wer auch nur einmal LOL, Rofl, Omg oder Noob in irgendeinen WoW channel geschrieben hat oder sich selber RULOR oder Killa  nennt hat die World of Warcraft verlassen. RP Server hin RP Server her.
> 
> ...



Dann hast Du vielleicht das RP verlassen, Dich aber nicht finanziell bereichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeskaa (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht, muss hier nochn paar Stunden sitzen bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, wenn die private I-Net-Nutzung in Deinem Unternehmen nicht erlaubt ist, kann Dein Chef Dich sogar ganz einfach bannen...


----------



## Byron (13. Dezember 2007)

Solche auktionen zu starten ist ziemlich daneben, jedoch ists genau so daneben solche auktionen zu kaufen.

Lasst se doch einfach machen. Keiner von denen die hier was gepostet haben erleiden in irgendeiner Form Schaden durch das was die da anbieten, abgesehen von vielleicht der ein oder anderen schlaflosen Nacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (13. Dezember 2007)

...und wer ne schlaflose Nacht deshalb hat, der sollte eh mal nachdenken....


----------



## Lexort (13. Dezember 2007)

ipsec76 schrieb:


> Mich stören solche Dinge wie das von den Affenjungs nicht wirklich. Die tun mir doch nichts damit und wenn andere Spieler ihr Geld für sowas ausgeben wollen.... ja und?



Epicgems und Rezepte wurden von denen auch gegen Euro verkauft, was zum ersten das Angebot schmälert und damit den Ingamegoldpreis zusätzlich nach oben schraubt.
Gut die Sachen sind nicht unbedingt notwendig aber trotzdem schön wenn man sich da was zusammensparen kann. Wer nicht bereit ist reales Geld außer den Monatsbeiträgen zu bezahlen wird damit also benachteiligt.

Wenn das also geduldet wird, darfste dann bald 100 Eurp+ für WOW ausgeben oder Du kannst Deine 70iger parken, da Du im PVE oder PVP nichtmehr konkurieren kannst.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich frage mich, wieso sie gebannt werden sollten. Es gibt eine Seite im Netz auf denen steht, dass man für Geld mit ihnen raiden gehen darf, gut und schön. Woher weiß man denn, dass sie das auch geschrieben haben? Muss man nur irgendwo auf die Seite clicken und man bekommt sofort die Accountdaten von denen?
Äußerst wacklige Beweislage, da muss man sie wenn überhaupt schon ingame überführen.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Valeskaa schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die private I-Net-Nutzung in Deinem Unternehmen nicht erlaubt ist, kann Dein Chef Dich sogar ganz einfach bannen...


hehehe keine Sorge, ich gehe über meinen eigenen Zugang ins I-net, und meine eigentliche Arbeit leidet ja nicht darunter das ich mich hier im Forum beteilige.


----------



## White1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Bloodex schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal die härte...


Naja es wird Gold verkauft, Accounts verkauft etc. und gegen fast
alles wird wenig unternommen, warum also hier was unternehmen ?
Wer meint er müsse 30 Euro bezahlen um BT mal zu sehen soll es 
machen. Und solche Service tauchen in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr
auf auf verschiedenen Realms. Bei uns wird derzeit auch schon SSC
und FDS Runs angeboten von Gilde.... Allerdings nur für Gold was
wiederrum gleichzusetzen ist mit Bargeld.
Denke jeder sollte machen können was er will, solang es nicht mein
Gold - Euros kostet ist mir das auch absolut Hupe.
Für mich persönlich würde es den Reiz an WoW nehmen, ich wipe
lieber Stundenlang selber und freue mich wen ein neuer Encounter 
dann irgendwann besiegt ist.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

Mit der Tatsache, daß ich auch nur eine einzige Dienstleistung/Item Gold
mit echtem Geld kaufen kann, macht WoW zu einem der vielen Shop-Games, nur da man für die nicht ne Monatliche Gebühr zahlen muss, da kann ich wirklich anfangen eines dieser Spiele zu spielen.

P.S. mir ist es relativ egal ob die Affenbande ihren BT vermarkten, ich bin sowieso PvPler und habe nicht das interesse daran in irgendwelche inis zu gehen!

NUR WAS IHR VERGESST: wenn das alle machen werdet ihr schnell die Schnauze voll haben von WoW weil ihr dann permanent angelabbert und im handelschannel/standardchannel zugespammt werdet von solchen angeboten, und das kann nicht im Sinne eines einzigen Nutzers sein! Bzw habt ihr irgendwann den ganzern Server auf Ingnore, und geht dann mal in ne Ini, alleine, weil ihr ja niemanden anwhiseprn könnt, sind ja alle auf Igno.
Sie sollen ja nicht für Immer gebannt werden, aber es gehört bestraft, andere Speiler werden wegen viel kleineren Sachen gebannt oder bekommen Accountsperre.
Das Blizzard, bzw sich leute im deutschen Forum nicht dazu äußern ist für mich ein beweis, das diese was zu verbergen haben, und das es Werbeunträchtig (bzw negativwerbung) ist was die Affenjungs machen beweist ja die Tatsache, daß GIGA sie bereits nicht mehr zu sich einladen will!
Und das die CM´s einfach leute bannen, nur weil sie wtende Kommentare loslassen ist unter aller Sau, das ist Kundenunfreundlichkeit pur, es kann nicht aller erste maßnahme sein, seinen Kunden bei ner reklamation aus dem laden zu schmeißen, kein Chef würde das dulden, udn keiner der Kunden würde wiederkommen. Aber wer zu viele Kunden hat, der vergrault sich halt ab und zu welche.
gerade casuals die schon wenig spielen und damit mehr geld/Spielzeit zahlen ist das zu wider, da die meisten von denen nicht Lust haben extra nochwas zu zahlen, und wenn die dann sehen wie andere durch einsatz von mehr Zeit und noch Extra mehr Geld an ihnen vorbei ziehen, dann werden diese irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf WoW haben.
Sie werden die erkenntnis gewinnen, daß es sinnos ist WoW zu spielen und gehen, aber das sollte nicht im Interesse von blizzard sein!

Aber Wayne, blizzard hat ja genug Kunden, Sie würden auch mit der Hälfte zurecht kommen, ich geh mit WAR auf jedenfall erstmal in ne WoW Pause, und wenn WAR halb so viel hält wie es verspricht werd ich sicherlich auch nicht wieder kommen.


"""Äußerst wacklige Beweislage, da muss man sie wenn überhaupt schon ingame überführen."""
kannst du, indem einer Ihrer charaktere nämlich werbung Ingame für den Link macht, und das gab es ja schon!


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Sie sollen ja nicht für Immer gebannt werden, aber es gehört bestraft, andere Speiler werden wegen viel kleineren Sachen gebannt oder bekommen Accountsperre.
> Das Blizzard, bzw sich leute im deutschen Forum nicht dazu äußern ist für mich ein beweis, das diese was zu verbergen haben, und das es Werbeunträchtig (bzw negativwerbung) ist was die Affenjungs machen beweist ja die Tatsache, daß GIGA sie bereits nicht mehr zu sich einladen will!
> Und das die CM´s einfach leute bannen, nur weil sie wtende Kommentare loslassen ist unter aller Sau, das ist Kundenunfreundlichkeit pur, es kann nicht aller erste maßnahme sein, seinen Kunden bei ner reklamation aus dem laden zu schmeißen, kein Chef würde das dulden, udn keiner der Kunden würde wiederkommen. Aber wer zu viele Kunden hat, der vergrault sich halt ab und zu welche.



Ich kann durchaus verstehen, wieso die Threads geschlossen und die User gebannt werden, les Dir mal durch, was da teilweise geschrieben wird, nicht selten ist es eine glasklare Beleidigung, die übrigens auch in Foren strafrechtliche geahndet werden können.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

@Grimmrog
Das gespamme gibt es doch schon zu genüge, zumindest auf dem Server auf dem ich spiele. Nur das da noch keiner durch BT gezogen werden möchte, aber durch ziemlich jede lowlvl Ini. Dann wird man auch zu hauf zugewhispert mit anfragen, auch wenn eigentlich zu sehen sein müsste das ich mich grade in einer Ini oder Raid befinde, selbst /dnd wird meist schon ignoriert. Da würde daswas du anspricht wirklich nicht mehr ins gewicht fallen.
Was Giga angeht glaube ich das die Karaguids mit von der Affenbande gemacht wurde, heist zwar nicht das sie eingeladen waren aber sie arbeiten immernoch mit ihnen.
Was die Beiträge in den offiziellen Chats angeht, stel dir einfach vor was du als Admin/Modi machen würdest wenn es zu solchen massen an geschriebenen Entgleisungen kommt. Ich denke mal das es das beste war was die CMs machen konnten, damit es nicht noch mehr ausartet. Das heist aber noch lange nicht das diese Gilde gegen Richtlinien verstösst. Sie nutzen eine Möglichkeit weiter Geld zu machen, und ganz ehrlich die haben mit sicherheit mehr Geld durch die massen an Klicks auf ihren HP die letzten 2 Tage gemacht, als sie je mit ihren Raidplätzen machen würden. 
Für mich wird hier viel zu viel Wind gemacht, ob man die Gilde mag oder nicht. Bewiesen hat hier noch keiner das sie ihre Raidplätze nicht für Geld, zur verfügung stellen dürfen.


----------



## Avenenera (13. Dezember 2007)

Es ist illegal mit WoW Geld zu verdienen. Egal ob durch Goldverkauf, Powerlevling oder sonstige Späße.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Es ist illegal mit WoW Geld zu verdienen. Egal ob durch Goldverkauf, Powerlevling oder sonstige Späße.


Alles klar, dann werden wohl bald alle erfolgreichen Gilden gebannt, weil die verdienen ihr Geld auch wegen und mit WoW.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Was Giga angeht glaube ich das die Karaguids mit von der Affenbande gemacht wurde, heist zwar nicht das sie eingeladen waren aber sie arbeiten immernoch mit ihnen.


Laut Giga sind bis auf weiteres (aufgrund des neuen Sponsors/Partners) keine weiteren Liveraids mehr mit den Affenjungs geplant...



Avenenera schrieb:


> Es ist illegal mit WoW Geld zu verdienen. Egal ob durch Goldverkauf, Powerlevling oder sonstige Späße.


Die armen GMs... sperrt sie alle in den Knast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scnr


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Laut Giga sind bis auf weiteres (aufgrund des neuen Sponsors/Partners) keine weiteren Liveraids mehr mit den Affenjungs geplant...


^^Da hat Flo doch jetzt eh seine Undesputed (hoffe mal ich habs richtig geschrieben) drin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde es eh besser wenn nicht immer die gleichen Gilden die Liveraids machen.
Hm aber verdient Giga nicht auch an WoW und haben die nicht sogar 2 Gilden auf Echsenkessel? Oje das werden ja Massenbanns werden bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Mein Char gehört mir nicht Blizz wenn ich den löschen möchte muss ich nicht Blizz um erlaubnis fragen.



Nö, musst du nicht. Aber der Charakter gehört dir trotzdem nicht.
Blizzard stellt nur die Zugangssoftware zur Verfügung. Alle anderen Spielinhalte (auch die Chars) sind Eigentum von Blizzard. 

Und nun ein wenig rechtlich: So weit ich das sehe, ist die HP der Affenjungs nichts weiter als eine inventatio ad offerendum, also ein Angebot an potentielle Kunden, selbst ein Angeot zu machen. Hier ist also an sich noch kein Vertragsangebot zu sehen, daher ist es fraglich, ob hier schon ein Vertoß der AGB's zu sehen ist.
Vielmehr würde sich nun der der Spieler, der diese inventatio ad offerendum annimmt und nun von sich aus ein Angebot macht, sich entgegen der Geschäftbedingungen verhalten (wenn überhaupt). Erfolgt von den Affenjungs eine Annahme, gilt das natürlich auch für sie.

Zu denken wäre eventuelle noch an eine c.i.c. (culpa in contrahendo, vorvertragliche Pflichtverletzung), aber ob die AGB's soweit reichen ist wiederum fraglich.

Und selbst wenn: Es liegt an Blizzard, ob sie sich auf die AGB's berufen wollen oder nicht. Derweilen müsste zuerst noch eine umfangreiche AGB-Prüfung erfolgen, wenn man sich weiter mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzen möchte (da gabs 2002 ein interessantes Urteil vom OLG Hamburg zu AGB's, was auch hier passen könnte).

Ach übrigends: Dieser eventuelle Vertoß gegen Geschäftsbedingungen ist nicht illegal (wie kommt ihr denn bitte immer da drauf?), sondern stellt halt nichts weiter als einen Verstoß gegen AGB da. Deshalb führt auch ein derartiger  Vertstoß nicht zur Nichtigkeit des Vertrages etc.

Wenn sich hier noch ein Jurist findet, bitte melden, würde darüber gern mal diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shånks1 (13. Dezember 2007)

zodak schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Hmm man kanns schon mit geteilter Meinung sehen, wenn man es so sehen will ist es eine Dienstleistung die Spielinhalt vermittelt.
> 
> Aber ich finde die Affenjungs sind zu überheblich geworden, wie schon gesagt wurde ingame Währung einzuziehen wäre schon ein ding, aber reales Geld zu verlangen ist einfach nur eine Methode um Leuten, die nicht so exzessiv zocken das Geld aus der tasche zu ziehen und ihnen endgame Inhalte vermitteln. Also reiner Eigennutz...
> ...



Das hat nur defenetiv nichts mehr mit nem Gutem Spiel zu tun, man kennt die Affenjungs schon länger, auch bekannt als Grandmasters... und wenn man sich so mit den Leuten beschäftigt und mal die musi gehört hat, weiß man was es für Leutz sind.

Klar ist es legetim für Gewissedienste Geld zu verlangen, doch ist es klipp und klar geregelt das Spielinhalte nicht benutzt werden dürfen um daraus kommerziellen nutzen zu erlangen. Siehe Chinafarmer, 
wozu willst du dann noch auf endgame spielen und dir nen Raid suchen wenn du dir das auch kaufen kannst??
Vorallem warum machen sie es dann nicht für Gold? Weil sie minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben und sich für die tollsten halten -.-

Ich mein ist doch schön das du dir in China voll ge****** Unterwäsche aus automaten ziehen kannst, ist eine schlechte Relation, da gehts um einen Gegenstand und nicht um eine Dienstleistung die einen Inhalt beeinflusst. Zu dem finde ich es legetim wer sich gebrauchte undies kaufen will soll das tun, meine güte^^ von mir aus können die damit machen was sie wollen ist doch lachs.
 Da ist niemand direkt betroffen, wenn sich nen FeetischliebhaBäR nen höschen unter die Nase hält.
Wenn in WoW jetzt Raiddumping auftritt, wirst du ganz schnell merken das du keine leute mehr finden wirst, weil sich die meisten dann sagen werden: 
Wieso soll ich mir ne SSC oder BT stammgruppe suchen, oder mit meiner Gilde rein gehen? Könnte ja schief gehen. Da wirst es ganz schnell haben das sich die leute für 30€ durchziehen lassen.

Was machen dann die leute, die gerne nen raid aufstellen wollen, aber es nicht können weil die leute fehlen?
Lass mich raten, sie fliegen nach China, kaufen sich gelb braune und noch feucht warme höschen aus nem automaten und schnüffeln solang dran bis über diese Tatsache hinüber sind.

Mal drüber nachdenken ?!?!?!



Greetz Shånks


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

Shånks schrieb:


> Ich mein ist doch schön das du dir in China voll ge****** Unterwäsche aus automaten ziehen kannst, [...]


Jungs, das ist ein Spiel mit FSK-12-Einstufung. Laßt uns mal jugendfrei bleiben.
Aber mal ernsthaft... gibbet die Automaten in China wirklich? So langsam fängt der Thread ja an so richtig interessant zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Nö, musst du nicht. Aber der Charakter gehört dir trotzdem nicht.
> Blizzard stellt nur die Zugangssoftware zur Verfügung. Alle anderen Spielinhalte (auch die Chars) sind Eigentum von Blizzard.


Für die ich aber jeden Monat Zahle.
Ich bin kein Jurist, aber entschuldige meine Blödheit, einen Verstoss gegen die AGBs sehe ich immernoch nicht.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jungs, das ist ein Spiel mit FSK-12-Einstufung. Laßt uns mal jugendfrei bleiben.
> Aber mal ernsthaft... gibbet die Automaten in China wirklich? So langsam fängt der Thread ja an so richtig interessant zu werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Reichts dir nicht, die Wäsche dir per Post zukommen zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shånks1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jungs, das ist ein Spiel mit FSK-12-Einstufung. Laßt uns mal jugendfrei bleiben.
> Aber mal ernsthaft... gibbet die Automaten in China wirklich? So langsam fängt der Thread ja an so richtig interessant zu werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja in China bzw. Japan gibts sowas ^^ die fahren irgendwie voll drauf ab und haben ja auch sonst teilweise recht abstrakte Vorstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p2000 (13. Dezember 2007)

> 8. Verkauf von Gegenständen. Erinnern Sie sich noch an den Anfang dieser Nutzungsbestimmungen, als wir über Ihre Lizenz am Nutzungsrecht von World of Warcraft sprachen und dass diese Lizenz "eingeschränkt" sei? Wir gelangen jetzt zu einem der wichtigeren Bereiche, auf den sich diese Lizenzbeschränkungen auswirken. Beachten Sie, dass sämtliche Inhalte, die in World of Warcraft enthalten sind, entweder Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment sind oder von Blizzard Entertainment exklusiv lizenziert worden sind. Daher hat niemand das Recht, außer Blizzard Entertainment selbst, Inhalte von Blizzard Entertainment zu "verkaufen"! Blizzard Entertainment erkennt daher keine Besitzansprüche an, die außerhalb von World of Warcraft gestellt werden oder den angeblichen Verkauf, Schenkung oder Handel in der "realen Welt" einer Sache betreffen, die irgendetwas mit World of Warcraft zu tun hat. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie keine Gegenstände außerhalb von World of Warcraft gegen "tatsächliche" Geldleistungen verkaufen oder gegen Gegenstände eintauschen.



Ziemlich schwamming formuliert das Ganze und man koennte es fuer bzw. gegen die Affenjungs auslegen. Da aber im letzten Satz explizit ueber das Verkaufen von Gegenstaenden gesprochen wird - was die Affenbande laut Shop nicht macht - vermute ich einmal, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Es waere besser, Blizzard wuerde seine AGB in diesem Punkt noch einmal ueberarbeiten.


----------



## wildcat05 (13. Dezember 2007)

Belgor schrieb:


> Also ich find da nichts böses dranne, denn die verkaufen ja kein Gold oder LevelService. Und Blizzard wird da gegen auch nichts machen. Ich kann auch Führungen in Disneyland anbieten und Geld von den Leuten nehmen, da kann Disney nix gegen machen, da die Leute es ja bei mir gebucht haben und ich diesen Service dann bereit stelle. Wenn einer meint ich will mal in den Blacktempel, da ich da sonst nie hinkommen würde mit meiner Erfahrung, dann isses doch ok. Wenn ich genug Geld hätte würd ich es mir auch überlegen mir mal den Black Tempel anzugucken.
> 
> Und um ehrlich zu sein sind die Leute die rumheulen das es illegal ist nur Leute die diesen Einfall vorher noch nicht hatten und neidisch sind. Also ich find es nicht illegal !!!
> Gruß
> Belgor



Das hatten wir doch schon, dieses Neidisch-sein-gequatsche kannste Dir auch sparen, es geht hier absolut nicht um Neid, es sind einfach unterschiedliche Meinungen und auffassungen der Dinge,,,mehr nicht, eben eine Diskussion



Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich kann durchaus verstehen, wieso die Threads geschlossen und die User gebannt werden, les Dir mal durch, was da teilweise geschrieben wird, nicht selten ist es eine glasklare Beleidigung, die übrigens auch in Foren strafrechtliche geahndet werden können.




Wo siehst Du denn hier bitte ne Beleidigung??? Das geht mir ja gar nicht in den Schädel, vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal das wort "Beleidigung" und deren Sinn mal bei WIKI raus suchen


----------



## Rabenbunt (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Für die ich aber jeden Monat Zahle.
> Ich bin kein Jurist, aber entschuldige meine Blödheit, einen Verstoss gegen die AGBs sehe ich immernoch nicht.



Du zahlst ja auch nicht für das Eigentum, sondern dass du es nutzen darfst. Das findest du auch in allerlei anderen Vertragstypen, Miete, Leasing (ja ja, ist im Prinzip ein Untertyp des Mietvertrags) und natürlich in jedem Vertrag, den du dir ausdenkst. Es herrscht KEIN Typenzwang im Schuldrecht.

Warum denkst du, dass du sofort Eigentum an etwas erlangst, wenn du für die Nutzung bezahlst? Denkst du das bei deiner Wohnung auch?

Einen Vertoß der AGB habe ich auch noch nicht festgestellt, nur einen möglichen, und selbst der ist recht wage.
Und dann müsste man erstmal die Gültigkeit der AGB's feststellen, ist aber recht umfangreich (siehe §§ 305-310 BG und die Mühe mach ich mir jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

p2000 schrieb:


> Ziemlich schwamming formuliert das Ganze und man koennte es fuer bzw. gegen die Affenjungs auslegen. Da aber im letzten Satz explizit ueber das Verkaufen von Gegenstaenden gesprochen wird - was die Affenbande laut Shop nicht macht - vermute ich einmal, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Es waere besser, Blizzard wuerde seine AGB in diesem Punkt noch einmal ueberarbeiten.


Na Endlich erkennt mal wer das es in den AGBs um Gegenstände geht, und genau das verkaufen die Jungs eben nicht, und so lange Blizz da nichts ändert, und warum sollten sie auch, wird sich auch für die Affenbande nichts ändern.


----------



## Genomchen (13. Dezember 2007)

Wieso, willst so ein Höschen haben Dalmus?
Hmmmmm...wie die duften xD^^


----------



## shogoki (13. Dezember 2007)

ehm ich find das angebot echt schwachsinn da du erst die pre also hyal ssc.. the eye etc. machen musst und wenn du das gemacht hast denk ichma das deine gilde mit der du das gemacht hast in der lage sein sollte auch bt zu gehen zwar nich gleich clear aber naja .... ist meine meinung und wer das angebot in kauf nimmt ist selber schuld  

mfg shogi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Ist es nicht letztlich egal ob es nun gegen die AGBs verstößt oder nicht? 
Angenommen es verstößt gegen sie und Blizzard macht nichts, dann regen sich viele Leute auf und meinen es sei unfair, die breite Masse wird aber auch weiterhin WoW spielen, also kein Problem. 
Es verstößt gegeb die AGBs und Blizzard macht etwas, dann sind alle kurzzeitig zufrieden, regen sich aber noch immer über den Bann im Forum auf, nur weil sie mal etwas ausfallend wurden und gar nicht verstehen, warum sie für ihr "Recht" andere zu beleidigen (ja, manche glauben wirklich es gäbe so ein Recht, in solchen Momenten tut es mir leid, dass nicht jeder das Recht auf intelligenz hat) bestraft wurden.
Es verstößt nicht gegen die AGBs und Blizzard tut nicht, viele Leute regen sich auf, noch mehr Leute werden im offiziellen Forum gebannt, weil sie von ihrem "Recht" gebrauch machen. Die Masse von ihnen spielt aber auch weiterhin WoW, also gibts kein Problem.
Es verstößt nicht gegen die AGBs,  Blizzard macht aber trotzdem etwas, hier wirds nun interessant. Viele würden es begröüßen ohne die Gefahr dahinter zu erkennen, nämlich dasauch sie "Grundlos" gebannt werden könnten. Außerdem wäre Blizzard, wenn auch im geringen Rahmen, Schadensersatzpflichtig, da sie ihrerseits Vertragsbrüchig wurden.


----------



## Rabenbunt (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Na Endlich erkennt mal wer das es in den AGBs um Gegenstände geht, und genau das verkaufen die Jungs eben nicht, und so lange Blizz da nichts ändert, und warum sollten sie auch, wird sich auch für die Affenbande nichts ändern.



Hm, also ich lese daraus, dass "Gegestände" nur als plastisches Beispiel genommen wurde, Spielinhalte können sich doch auch anders materialisieren, das ist keine Ausschließlichkeitsklausel.

Aber einen Raid als Spielinhalt zu sehen... Darüber lässt sich streiten, aber wie gesagt, ohne ausführliche Auslegung der AGB kommt man hier nicht weiter, da es an zu schwammigen Formulieren hapert.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Du zahlst ja auch nicht für das Eigentum, sondern dass du es nutzen darfst. Das findest du auch in allerlei anderen Vertragstypen, Miete, Leasing (ja ja, ist im Prinzip ein Untertyp des Mietvertrags) und natürlich in jedem Vertrag, den du dir ausdenkst. Es herrscht KEIN Typenzwang im Schuldrecht.
> 
> Warum denkst du, dass du sofort Eigentum an etwas erlangst, wenn du für die Nutzung bezahlst? Denkst du das bei deiner Wohnung auch?
> 
> ...


hehehe würdest ja nichts dran verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nich böse gemeint.
Naja nicht nur meine Wohnung ist mir sondern das Haus in dem sich diese befindet. ich habe es vieleicht nicht korrekt ausgedrückt, klar ist weder mein Char noch das Spiel mir. Mir gehört die Verpackung und der Inhalt davon, aber ich habe zumindest das Recht mit dem von mir gespielten Char im Rahmen der Regeln zu machen was ich möchte.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Wieso, willst so ein Höschen haben Dalmus?
> Hmmmmm...wie die duften xD^^


Och, mich interessiert das Thema schon mit den Automaten. ^^
Ich frage mich halt ob der so ausschaut wie ein Zigarettenautomat und wie die Verpackung ausschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, lassen wir das Thema... FSK12 und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shånks1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, hat man eine Clear Garantie? eine Maximale Zeitspanne in der alles sauber sein wird. Ich meine für 30€ da müssen die jungs ja gut und schnell sein^^
Vorallem wie viele randoms für 30€ kann ihr Raid vertragen? so viele aus deren stamm können die ja nicht austauschen^^

sonst klappt es garnet mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

*Ich verstehe nicht was da so viel diskutiert wird :

Mit WoW in irgendeiner Weise unlizensiert Geld zu verdienen ist verboten. Punkt.*

Da brauch man nichts irgendwie anders auslegen oder interpretieren,es ist verboten.
Wieso Blizzard nichts unternimmt ist ne andere Frage,vielleicht läuft da ja schon was in Blizzrad-Intern,wer weiß.

Man braucht sich auch nicht drüber aufregen das Blizzard nichts unternimmt,da die nur das machen was die wollen.
Es wird eh kein Spieler deswegen mit WoW aufhören.

Das einzige was man tun kann ist einfach das Angebot nicht nutzen.
Es verhält sich doch genauso wie mit den China-Farmern -> wenn es keine Spieler gäbe die solche Angebote nutzen würden,gäb es diese schon lange nciht mehr.
Also liegt es vielmehr an den Spielern was dagegen zu unternehmen.

Naja,eigentlich sollte nun klar sein das eine weitere Diskussion unnötig ist oder ^^


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Shånks schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, hat man eine Clear Garantie? eine Maximale Zeitspanne in der alles sauber sein wird. Ich meine für 30€ da müssen die jungs ja gut und schnell sein^^
> Vorallem wie viele randoms für 30€ kann ihr Raid vertragen? so viele aus deren stamm können die ja nicht austauschen^^
> 
> sonst klappt es garnet mehr
> ...


Ich vermute mal das sie Höchstens 2 aufnehmen können je Raid. Aber wie vorher schon wer erwähnt hat man muss die Pres schon haben, und wer mit gesundem Verstand würde dann noch für BT zahlen?
Gut ist jedem selbst überlassen, und wer das Geld Zahlt bitte, sein Ding. Deswegen aber so ein Aufwasch zu starten finde ich auch nicht überragent.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Hm, also ich lese daraus, dass "Gegestände" nur als plastisches Beispiel genommen wurde, Spielinhalte können sich doch auch anders materialisieren, das ist keine Ausschließlichkeitsklausel.
> 
> Aber einen Raid als Spielinhalt zu sehen... Darüber lässt sich streiten, aber wie gesagt, ohne ausführliche Auslegung der AGB kommt man hier nicht weiter, da es an zu schwammigen Formulieren hapert.


Hmm meine juristischen Erfahrungen sind natürlich gering, aber doch so das sich sehr an das geschrieben Wort gehlten wird (hast du doch bei mir auch), und ein Gegenstand bleibt erst mal ein Gegenstand ob virtuel oder nicht.
Aber einen Raidplatz als Gegenstand sehn, ist selbst Virtuel für mich zu hoch. Klar kann man sich darüber streiten, aber würde sich das lohnen? Schau Marthuk der schreibt doch ganz lar in dicken Buchstaben wie das ganze Rechtlich aussieht, was natürlich jetzt weitergesponnen für viele ein Problem wird da viele mit und an WoW Geld verdienen.


----------



## Thrawns (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard wird mit Sicherheit keine Ausnahme für irgend jemanden machen. In welcher Sache auch immer. Und wenn da noch so "prominente" Spieler von betroffen sind. Wieso sollten sie auch?


----------



## Sinixus (13. Dezember 2007)

So gesehen ist es mir ebenfalls Banane was die machen. Wenn wer dafür zahlt... sein Problem.
Ein Scherz kann es eigentlich nicht sein, da es auf der Webseite keinerlei Hinweise darauf gibt, das diese Angebote nur virtuell bestehen. Dazu wären sie verpflichtet.
Nebenbei fehlt.
Das Impressum konnte ich leider nicht genau lesen. Sollten da nicht die Daten des Betreibers stehen haben sie auch hier schon ein Problem. Des Weiteren fehlen Angaben über USt. (MwSt.) bzw. die UID usw.

Den Angeboten (inkl. Zeitangabe etc.) zu Folge kann es kein Scherz sein. 
Aber das ist das Problem von Blizzard und wie man die Regeln auslegt. Da sie hier was von Blizz vertreiben kann es schon sein das Blizzard bezüglich fehlender Lizenz etwas unternimmt.

@suppaRichie

Es zählt nicht nur materielles Eigentum, sondern auch geistiges. Beides fällt in den Bereich Urheberrecht.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Schau Marthuk der schreibt doch ganz lar in dicken Buchstaben wie das ganze Rechtlich aussieht, was natürlich jetzt weitergesponnen für viele ein Problem wird da viele mit und an WoW Geld verdienen.



Ich verstehe nicht wie du das meinst.In welchem Sinne verdienen die mit WoW Geld?
Also : In irgendeiner Weise mit dem Spielinhalt von WoW direkt Geld zu verdienen ist verboten!
Da kann man ja wohl nicht viel weiterspinnen oder steh ich da aufm Schlauch SuppaRichie ^^


----------



## Jurdace (13. Dezember 2007)

Ach, die Affenjungs mal wieder ... die sind recht pfiffig, wenn es darum geht, viel Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen und ihren Bekanntheitsgrad zu steigern. Wie man hier bestens sehen kann, funktioniert das auch 2 Jahre nach "Wir öffnen die Tore von AQ nur, wenn uns der Realm 5000g zukommen lässt"  immer noch einwandfrei. Den Jungs wurde damals von einer aufgebrachten Community prophezeit, dass ihre "WoW-Karriere" nun beendet ist. Dabei ging die mit der Aktion und der damit erlangten Bekannheit erst richtig los. Mehr gibt es zu der ganzen Sache eigentlich nicht zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Aber wie du an dieser Antwort und den anderen erkennen kannst ist das nicht so einfach xD
Die Leute könnens nicht lassen ihren senf dazuzugeben,auc wenn die Antwort auf der Hand liegt,Jurdace.

So verhält es sich auch mim Terrorismus : Wenn der von den Medien nich so hochgepusht würde,wäre denen praktisch der Wind aus den Segeln genommen,aber wir brauchen ja alle die tollen medien die sich überall einmischen.
Ich nenne das gerne das ''Tokio-Hotel-Prinzip''.
Aber gut,das ist ein anderes Thema,und ich will die Affenjungs auch nciht mit Terroristen vergelichen,das wäre wohl etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Masanja (13. Dezember 2007)

Jurdace schrieb:


> Ach, die Affenjungs mal wieder ... die sind recht pfiffig, wenn es darum geht, viel Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen und ihren Bekanntheitsgrad zu steigern. Wie man hier bestens sehen kann, funktioniert das auch 2 Jahre nach "Wir öffnen die Tore von AQ nur, wenn uns der Realm 5000g zukommen lässt"  immer noch einwandfrei. Den Jungs wurde damals von einer aufgebrachten Community prophezeit, dass ihre "WoW-Karriere" nun beendet ist. Dabei ging die mit der Aktion und der damit erlangten Bekannheit erst richtig los. Mehr gibt es zu der ganzen Sache eigentlich nicht zu sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





bloß die haben kein Geld bekommen..für AQ also wenn du keine Ahnung hast dann schreib sowas nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Masanja schrieb:


> bloß die haben kein Geld bekommen..für AQ also wenn du keine Ahnung hast dann schreib sowas nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat er auch mit keinem Wort behauptet,er hat nur gesagt das die damit Aufmerksamkeit erregt haben....
also wenn man keine ahnung hat -> einfach mal fresse halten

(nich böse sein ^^ nich das ich noch gebannt werde xD )


----------



## Slinia (13. Dezember 2007)

> Ich verstehe nicht was da so viel diskutiert wird :
> 
> Mit WoW in irgendeiner Weise unlizensiert Geld zu verdienen ist verboten. Punkt.


Nun man kann sowas prima umgehen. Man kauft einfach die Zeit in der man mit den Jungs zusammen ist. Da kann Blizz nichts gegen tun. Nein was sag ich... da kann niemand was gegen tun. In der Zeit gehen sie dann halt Hyial und BT raiden. sie könnten aber grad so gut ins Kino gehen.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Slinia schrieb:


> Nun man kann sowas prima umgehen. Man kauft einfach die Zeit in der man mit den Jungs zusammen ist. Da kann Blizz nichts gegen tun. Nein was sag ich... da kann niemand was gegen tun. In der Zeit gehen sie dann halt Hyial und BT raiden. sie könnten aber grad so gut ins Kino gehen.



Man wir springen hier wie Flöhe im Zirkus xD

Man bezahlt die Zeit die man in WoW zusammen ist.
Sie verdienen also Geld mit dem Spielinhalt von WoW also ist es verboten.
Ist das so schwer ^^


----------



## Gnomii (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Man wir springen hier wie Flöhe im Zirkus xD
> 
> Man bezahlt die Zeit die man in WoW zusammen ist.
> Sie verdienen also Geld mit dem Spielinhalt von WoW also ist es verboten.
> Ist das so schwer ^^


Was hat das bitte mit dem Spielinhalt zutun?
Gruß Gnomii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Gnomii schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit dem Spielinhalt zutun?
> Gruß Gnomii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na sie verdienen Geld damit IN WoW etwas zu tun.Das hat also etwas mit dem Inhalt des Spiels zu tun?


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

Gnomii schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit dem Spielinhalt zutun?
> Gruß Gnomii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würdest Du 50€ dafür bezahlen um mit den Affenjungs mit ins Kino gehen zu dürfen? Kaum.
Aber manch einer würde die Kohle dafür latzen einen bestimmten Spielinhalt mit ihnen sehen zu können.
_Das_ hat das bitte mit dem Spielinhalt zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomii (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Na sie verdienen Geld damit IN WoW etwas zu tun.Das hat also etwas mit dem Inhalt des Spiels zu tun?


Und was soll daran bitte schön verboten sein ? 
Ich meine es ist doch auch nicht verboten wenn du mir 5€ geben würdest damit ich mit dir Warcraft 3 spielen würde , oder irre ich mich etwa ?
Gruß Gnomii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Gnomii schrieb:


> Und was soll daran bitte schön verboten sein ?
> Ich meine es ist doch auch nicht verboten wenn du mir 5€ geben würdest damit ich mit dir Warcraft 3 spielen würde , oder irre ich mich etwa ?
> Gruß Gnomii
> 
> ...



Für WC3 gelten die selben AGB's die besagen das man mit dem Spiel und sämtlichen Inhalten kein Geld verdienen darf.
Was übrigens auf die meißten Spiele zutrifft.


----------



## Jaq (13. Dezember 2007)

Woa es würd sich lohnen.... 30 Euro und ich würd IMMER alle Gruppen im Black Tempel pullen! Die hätten Reppkosten bis zum geht nicht mehr!
Den Spass wärs mir glaub wert ;-)

Wie geil :-D


----------



## Gnomii (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Für WC3 gelten die selben AGB's die besagen das man mit dem Spiel und sämtlichen Inhalten kein Geld verdienen darf.


Man verdient ja mit dem Inhalt auch garkein Geld, sondern spielt nur mit den leuten das Spiel. 
Sicherlich würde ich nie für sowas Geld ausgeben aber es wäre nicht verboten.
Gruß Gnomii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Gnomii schrieb:


> Man verdient ja mit dem Inhalt auch garkein Geld, sondern spielt nur mit den leuten das Spiel.
> Sicherlich würde ich nie für sowas Geld ausgeben aber es wäre nicht verboten.
> Gruß Gnomii
> 
> ...



Ist das wirklich so schwierig zu verstehen?

Wenn du Geld dafür nimmst ein Spiel mit jemandem zu spielen,dann verdienst du mit dem Spiel Geld,was verboten ist.
Das ganze geseiere von wegen das ist ja nur die zeit ist schwachsinn ! 
Es ist die Zeit mit Wc3 bzw WoW,also verdienst du damit geld = VERBOOOOOOOTTEEEEEEEEENNNN!!!!!


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> """Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht.
> Ebay Angebote ala "für 10 Euro nach Naxx" gabs schon zu Pre-BC Zeiten bei Ebay massenhaft."""
> 
> Ja klar, das ist das gleiche, nur weiß KEINER welchen Charakter diese Leute haben, weshalb man sie nicht verfolgen kann, die Affenjungs kann man aber sehr wohl direkt an einen Charakter fstmachen, man kann also gezielt sagen, ihr ward es, und damit auch dirket gegen sie vorgehen.



An welchem Char?
Gildenleader? Offizier?

Es ist momentan nicht verboten so einfach ist das. Klar weiss Blizz davon und glaubst du ernsthaft die Herren GMs hätten von den bekanntesten Gilden nicht nen Ansprechpartner den Sie in so nem Fall anhauen?

Ich find die Aktion relativ witzlos, weil nen reiner Noob wird da ja nicht mitgehen, weil ohne Vorq, kein BT. Und jemand der das Vorq hat, wird sicher mit seiner Gilde auch BT angehen. Also sehr gross kann ich mir die Zielgruppe für sowas nicht vorstellen.

Aber genauso ist die Kritik schwachsinnig. Und das beste daran ist ja das die ganzen Flamer mit ihren Threads mehr Werbung für die Gilde gemacht haben als jemals zuvor. 
Wer kannte denn noch die Affenjungs? In letzter Zeit keine Firstkills oder ähnliches mehr. Und jetzt taucht deren Name in jedem Wow Forum auf und ihr Sponsor gegen den ja noch mehr geflamt wird, macht bestimmt grad Luftsprünge. In jedem Forum verlinkt, so viele User waren da sicher noch nie auf der Page.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

Ok ander Frage: Wenn ich es schaffe, die berge hochzuhüpfen zu dem Flugplatz bei ironforge, und mich erwischt ein GM, dann darf ich ne sperre bekommen bzw kann gebannt werden, unter welcher begründung? einfach weil mal einer gesagt hat, da darf man nicht hinkommen? Ich brauche dazu keinen Bug, oder sonstwas, ich kann einfach die berge hochhüpfen mit umwegen, weil es so einfach nen weg da hin gibt! Wenn also Blizzrd in den BT ne Tür einbaut, die direkt zu Illidan führt, und man dann da durch geht und alle anderen Mobs auslässt, könnte dann der Gm auch kommen und sagen,:" nee nee, das dürft ihr nicht, ihr müsst erst alles andere zerlegen, sonst gibts sperre!"
Die Tür is nämlich nicht für euch gedacht!
Warum ists also mit dem Flugplatz anders? wenn blizzard da (um)wege hinprogrammiert hat selbst schuld, ist ja nicht so daß sie ne unsichtbare Mauer haben, durch die man sich durchbuggen möchte/muss.

Also greift hier Glichbehandlung, die wie blizzard selbst meint ja existiert!!!
Spieler die Chinarafmer sind, oder werbung für Goldsellerseiten machen werden auch gebannt, also müssen die Affenjungs, wenn sie Ingame auf ihr Angebot werbung machen auch gebannt werden(ansonsten vertößt blizz selbst gegen seine Gleichbehandlung)!
Klar, ihr habt keinerlei Rechtansprüche, weil es nirgendwo geregelt ist, aber mal ehrlich, wenn euch jemand sagt es gibt gleichbehandlung und es dann nicht eingehalten wird, dann geht da schon vertauen verloren, und damit kann man sich die community kaputt machen --> ok bei blizz schwer, die 1000 Spieler weniger juckt sie sicher nicht!
Es geht nicht um unfairness des Spielinhaltes selbst, sodnern um die fairness, wie blizzrd seine Kunden behandelt, und die (so meinen Sie selbst) behandeln sie ja alle gleich!

Was ist ein Spielinhalt von WoW???? ALLES WAS IN WOW stattfindet ist inhalt, es gibt raids, also ist der Raid auch ein Spielinhalt, nur daß ihr ihn euch nicht so vorstellen könnt wie ein Item, dennoch ist es eben ein leerer Schlachtzugslot, den man dann quasi verkauft!!!!
Ich könnt ja auch auf nem neuen Server eben mal 8 charaktere mit beliebten Namen erstellen, und dann quasi nur den Namen meines Charakters(nicht den charakter selbst) verkaufen, dann wär das genauso schwammig.
Es ist ein Spielinhalt, ob ihr euch den Vorstellen könnt oder nicht (dann mangelt es euch leider einfach an Vorstellungskraft).
Irgendwann könntet ihr aber gar nicht mehr raiden ohne Euros zu bezahlen, weil dann im chat steht: tanke BT 5 Euro/ heale BT 5 Euro DD bietet high lvl dienste an 3Euro. Und keiner mehr Lust hat mit Leuten Gratis wo hin zu gehen, weil er sein T6 ja schon voll hat.
Die Affenjungs sind einfach mal die Galionsfigur mit Ihrem verhalten dafür, und das sollte blizzard ahnten, sonst geht das Game bald kaputt an Leuten die ebenfalls RL Geld damit machen wollen!
Das die CM´s einfach kommentare löschen und gleich bannen ist nicht in Ordnung, und auch wenn 10000 Spieler anfangen zu motzen, sollten sie das nicht (ohne vorher eine verwarnung auszusprechen) tun, dafür sind die CM´s da, wer da überreagiert weil er das vor lauter (meckernden) Leuten nicht aushält sollte den Job dort nicht machen.

Das allerdings die Leute gleich im Forum ausfallend werden ist alles andere als in Ordnung, Leute schaltet euren Verstand ein, oder habt ihr den euch schon kaputt gezoggt? Aber heute lernen ja nur noch die Wenigsten sich gesitte auszudrücken, man muss ja nur mal hören was in der Musik läuft, udn wie sich solche möchtegerntypen auf der Straße unterhalten, da ist die gehörkrebs gefahr echt hoch. *armes Deutschland*

@suppaRICHI
tut mir echt leid, wenn es mit dem Spam auf eurem Server so schlimm ist, nur stell dir vor es wäre 3x so schlimm, das wär noch viel ätzender

zum Glück isses auf unserem Realm relativ ruhig^^.

Wie gesagt es geht nicht darum, ob das illegal ist, was die Affenjungs machen, sondern darum, ob Blizzard mit dem bisherigen nicht vorgehen gegen die Affenjungs ihre eigene (ach so tolle) gleichbehandlungsaussage überhaupt einhalten.
Und wenn die Affenjungs nicht gebannt werden, und ihr sie hasst, dann kautft einmal BT, und fragt beim Finaznministerium ob sie UST bezahlt haben, wenn nicht haben sie die Steuerfahndung an der backe, das wird dann noch viel bösartiger als nur nen Account Bann ---> Und die politik hat wieder was um über die böööösen Computerspiele zu meckern, daß da ganz dolle krumme gschäft laufen und wir alle gaanz üble Menschen sind die die Gesellschaft kaputt machen.


----------



## Rabenbunt (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Hmm meine juristischen Erfahrungen sind natürlich gering, aber doch so das sich sehr an das geschrieben Wort gehlten wird (hast du doch bei mir auch), und ein Gegenstand bleibt erst mal ein Gegenstand ob virtuel oder nicht.
> Aber einen Raidplatz als Gegenstand sehn, ist selbst Virtuel für mich zu hoch. Klar kann man sich darüber streiten, aber würde sich das lohnen? Schau Marthuk der schreibt doch ganz lar in dicken Buchstaben wie das ganze Rechtlich aussieht, was natürlich jetzt weitergesponnen für viele ein Problem wird da viele mit und an WoW Geld verdienen.



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich einen Raidplatz als Gegenstand sehe, sondern dass es evt. als Spielinhalt gedeutet werden kann. So wie Gegestände als Beispiel für den Spielinhalt in den AGB's (da es wohl der wichtigste Fall in diesem Zusammenhang ist) genommen wurden.

Und rechtlich ganz klar ist es ja ebend nicht.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Aber wie du an dieser Antwort und den anderen erkennen kannst ist das nicht so einfach xD
> Die Leute könnens nicht lassen ihren senf dazuzugeben,auc wenn die Antwort auf der Hand liegt,Jurdace.
> 
> So verhält es sich auch mim Terrorismus : Wenn der von den Medien nich so hochgepusht würde,wäre denen praktisch der Wind aus den Segeln genommen,aber wir brauchen ja alle die tollen medien die sich überall einmischen.
> ...


aber vergleich sie wenigstens mit Tokio Hotel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil da gibt es bestimmt nicht nur äußerlich ähnlichkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja.Ganz toll.
Das ganze hab ich vor 3 Seiten oder so in einem Satz zusammengefasst.

Wieso noch einer seitenlange Texte schreibt ist mir unverständlich.

Blizzard ist da halt ein bisschen eigen.Beschweren bringt nix,die 3 Spieler die sich beschweren werden gesperrt und gut is für die.
Wenn denen was nicht passt dann machen die auch was dagegen.
Und wenn ich das ins offizielle Forum gepostet hätte,hätt ich wahrscheinlich mindestens ne Forumsperre bekommen,weil Blizz keine Kritik zulässt.
Das ganze Gelaber von wegen Gleichbehandlung und um die Spieler kümmern is mist,das ist eher ne Dikatur in WoW.Da kann man nichts gegen machen als aufhören zu spielen,und wer macht das schon.
Und dafür hätt ich bestimmt 3 Tage Acc sperre von Blizz bekommen


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Das die CM´s einfach kommentare löschen und gleich bannen ist nicht in Ordnung, und auch wenn 10000 Spieler anfangen zu motzen, sollten sie das nicht (ohne vorher eine verwarnung auszusprechen) tun, dafür sind die CM´s da, wer da überreagiert weil er das vor lauter (meckernden) Leuten nicht aushält sollte den Job dort nicht machen.



Doch, das ist völlig in Ordnung, denn die Erfahrung zeigt doch, dass sich sowas immer mehr hochschauckelt und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass sie für das was im Forum steht auch Verantwortung tragen, also müssen sie durchgreifen. Wer es nicht schafft ohne ausfallend zu werden über ein Thema zu schreiben, der sollte nicht in einem Forum schreiben. Und wer die Schließung eines Threads mit dem Nationalsozialismus vergleicht, sollte nicht nur aus dem Forum, sondern gleich ganz aus dem Spiel gebannt werden, denn von ihm geht nunmal eine Gefahr aus.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Ja.Ganz toll.
> Das ganze hab ich vor 3 Seiten oder so in einem Satz zusammengefasst.
> 
> Wieso noch einer seitenlange Texte schreibt ist mir unverständlich.
> ...



Der großteil des Geschäftslebens ist so gesehen eine Diktatur, entweder nimmst Du den Vertrag an, wie er Dir vorgeschlagen wird oder nicht.


----------



## Hamuul (13. Dezember 2007)

<3 affenjungs die jungs sind alle geil druff ;D und ma schaun ob ich dafür bleche... weil naja rl geld. nich so die sache bei mir ^.^ und illidan is ja auch nice^^


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Hamuul schrieb:


> <3 affenjungs die jungs sind alle geil druff ;D und ma schaun ob ich dafür bleche... weil naja rl geld. nich so die sache bei mir ^.^ und illidan is ja auch nice^^



Muss man dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Das die CM´s einfach kommentare löschen und gleich bannen ist nicht in Ordnung, und auch wenn 10000 Spieler anfangen zu motzen, sollten sie das nicht (ohne vorher eine verwarnung auszusprechen) tun, dafür sind die CM´s da, wer da überreagiert weil er das vor lauter (meckernden) Leuten nicht aushält sollte den Job dort nicht machen.



Bei den meisten Foren bekommste sofort nen Tempban wenn du zu einem offensichtlich geschlossenen Thread gleich nen neuen zum gleichen Thema aufmachst. Wenn das erste Thema geschlossen wird ist doch logisch, das die Diskussion damit beendet ist, sonst hätte man es ja auch offen lassen können.

Und nicht wenige der gebannten haben sich auch bei weit mehr als 1 Post im Ton vergriffen


----------



## ~Kieron~ (13. Dezember 2007)

Ab Seite 8 hab ich aufgehört zu lesen und nun mal meine ungefragte Meinung:

1. Ich finde es in Ordnung wenn man IN GAME einen Goldbetrag X verlangt um jemand mit Garantieloot wo durchzuziehen
2. Ich finde es NICHT in Ordnung wenn echte Währung (EUR) verlangt wird um jemanden mit Garantieloot wo durchzuziehen. 

Wo ist für mich der Unterschied?
bei 1. hab ich mir dieses Gold im Game mit Mitteln des Games erspielt, es ist Spaß, es ist Hobby
bei 2. nutze ich reales Vermögen um etwas in Game zu erreichen, dadurch wird das Game kommerzialisiert da kann man gleich anfangen Gold direkt im Game anzubieten und dort zu verkaufen. WoW ist ein Spiel und sollte nicht mißbraucht werden können als Plattform für Firmen wie Fatogoo und kommerziellen Aktionen wie von den Affenjungs. 

Was würde ich machen?
Ich würde jegliche weitere Aktion dieser und anderen Gilden unterbinden, die Regeln notfalls entsprechend erweitern und dann durchgreifen. MAg sein das diese Gilde ein Aushängeschild ist, aber für was? Für Gepose, Abzocke und Co?
World of Warcraft wird auch genug Nachfolgepromogilden haben wenn Affenjungs weg wären.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Du hättest mal mehr lesen sollen.
Das ham wir alles schon durchgekaut.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

"""Blizzard ist da halt ein bisschen eigen.Beschweren bringt nix,die 3 Spieler die sich beschweren werden gesperrt und gut is für die.
"""
ja das ist aber purer Klassizismus, und wiederspricht ganz Klar der eigenen gegeben Gleichbehandlung

""Und wenn ich das ins offizielle Forum gepostet hätte,hätt ich wahrscheinlich mindestens ne Forumsperre bekommen,weil Blizz keine Kritik zulässt.
""
Und was sagt dir das, das es doch eine Frechheit ist, man kann seine Meinung nicht mal äußern, und wird gebannt, das ist echt der gopfel der kundenunfreundlichkeit, so ein Unternehmen würde nicht lange existieren!
sowas ist quasi wie GEZ, keienr wills zahlen alle müssen es, weil die meisten nun mal schon WoW suchties sind!

""Da kann man nichts gegen machen als aufhören zu spielen,und wer macht das schon.""
Ich^^ aso lass ich mich nun mal von niemanden behandeln, schon gar nicht von jemanden dem ich Monatlich geld zahle, wenn meine paytime ausgeht wars dann und bye bye.
gibt genug andere "Grindgames" und ob ich da nun Ehre farm in WoW oder EP woanders Grinde macht nicht viel Unterchied, achja doch, ich muss monatlich nix zahlen, und wenn ich eben doch mal nen schickes Item will kauf ichs halt, ganz lega, und naja ich kann ja auch 13Euro por monat ausgeben und bin dann trotzdem nicht teurer weggekommen als im WoW, vielleicht nur, daß ich weniger Zeit aufwenden musste.

Aber nen neues Game anfangen lohnt sich net, wart ich lieber auf WAR



ZITAT(Hamuul @ 13.12.2007, 13:32) 

<3 affenjungs die jungs sind alle geil druff ;D und ma schaun ob ich dafür bleche... weil naja rl geld. nich so die sache bei mir ^.^ und illidan is ja auch nice^^


Muss man dazu noch was sagen?

Schätz mal das war Ironsich gemeint


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

edit:pls mal löschen, doppelpost wegen falschen klick -.-


----------



## Serlos (13. Dezember 2007)

Wer meint des machen zu müssen solls machen. Was sich da einige so aufregen. Lasst es einfach und gut.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

tja so ist das nunmal.
sollte blizz mcih irgendwann mal sperren,wenn ich,k.a. an nen ort komme ohne exploits o.Ä. und denen das ncih passt das ich da bin,dann werd ich auch ganz schnell weg sein von wow,das seh ich ja nu auch nciht ein

nichtsdestotrotz macht es aber auch spaß,sonst würden es nciht so viele spielen.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> """Blizzard ist da halt ein bisschen eigen.Beschweren bringt nix,die 3 Spieler die sich beschweren werden gesperrt und gut is für die.
> """
> ja das ist aber purer Klassizismus, und wiederspricht ganz Klar der eigenen gegeben Gleichbehandlung



Kommt ja auch ganz darauf an, wo man sich beschwert. Wenn man deshalb ingame einen GM anschreibt, dann kann ich die Sperre durchaus nachvollziehen, denn es ist nichts anderes als ein Missbrauch des ingame Supports.


----------



## Slinia (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Man wir springen hier wie Flöhe im Zirkus xD
> 
> Man bezahlt die Zeit die man in WoW zusammen ist.
> Sie verdienen also Geld mit dem Spielinhalt von WoW also ist es verboten.
> Ist das so schwer ^^



In dem Sinne wie sie es da schreiben ja. Aber ich meinte ja man kann es umgehen. Angebot: "1 Abend mit den Affenjungs." Jeder weiss um was es geht, aber es steht nirgens. Das wurde schon sehr breit diskutiert. Zeit darfst du verkaufen und wenn nirgends steht was du da tust, dann kann dir niemand was nachweisen. Ob du die dann in WoW verbringst (verbotenerweise) steht in dem Falle der Affenjungs zwar aber sie können es wie gesagt auch abwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das so schwer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich einen Raidplatz als Gegenstand sehe, sondern dass es evt. als Spielinhalt gedeutet werden kann. So wie Gegestände als Beispiel für den Spielinhalt in den AGB's (da es wohl der wichtigste Fall in diesem Zusammenhang ist) genommen wurden.
> 
> Und rechtlich ganz klar ist es ja ebend nicht.


Ich denke mal so lange Blizz selbst nicht reagiert, und das haben sie eben nicht, haben die Affenjungs recht mit dem was sie tun, was ja auch jeder andere dann machen kann. Wäre ja auch ziemlich Sinfrei denen das zu erlauben und anderen Gilden nicht, denn blizz weis mit sicherheit von dme Angebot. gibt ja schlieslich in etlichen Foren wohl kein anderes Thema mehr.

@Marthuk
Weist du, einen Vergleich mit Terrorismus mit hier der Sache zu ziehen ist etwas dreist.
Dem Terrorist geht es um seine Überzeugung und der macht nen dicken Haufen auf die Meinung von irgendwem, und der will auch keine Geld, und allesweiter dazu gehört nicht in ein Spieleforum.

Mit Rabenbunt hier diskutiere ich lieber weiter als mit einer solchen Argumentation die du bringst. Der scheint zumindest zu wissen von was er hier schreibt. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das er Jurist ist und von daher schreibt selbst er das es sehr schwammig ist, was ich in dem Fall auch denke, nur mit dem Unterschied das ich sage solange Blizz nichts tut, und das wird Blizz auch nicht, sind alle die Gilden die es gleich tun im Recht.


----------



## Valeskaa (13. Dezember 2007)

Richtigstellung des Ausschlusses von GIGA zum Zul'Aman-Raid:



> Richtigstellung zum Thema Affenjungs(flo) Auf Grund einiger unschöner Gerüchte, News und Foreneinträge, die leider in keinster Form der Wahrheit entsprechen, hier eine Richtigstellung der Ereignisse:
> 
> Da wir in den vergangenen Live-Raids bisher nur gute Erfahrungen beim Thema Professionalität in der Zusammenarbeit mit den Affenjungs gemacht haben, entschlossen wir uns vor einiger Zeit, auch die anstehende neuste Instanz, Zul Aman, mit der Gilde AFFENJUNGS INC. zu bestreiten.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.giga.de/show/wow/00142547_richt...lung_zum_thema/

Geht nur leider nicht um dieses Durch-Inis-ziehen...


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Spieler wurden aber aufgrund der Frage, warum ihre Anfragen in Bezug zu den Affenjungs gelöscht wurden, gebannt von den CM´s und das ist nicht in Ordnung, Es sei denn blizz hard grad paar Serverprobleme und muss eben paar Spieler loswerden XD


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Die Spieler wurden aber aufgrund der Frage, warum ihre Anfragen in Bezug zu den Affenjungs gelöscht wurden, gebannt von den CM´s und das ist nicht in Ordnung, Es sei denn blizz hard grad paar Serverprobleme und muss eben paar Spieler loswerden XD



Wenn ein Thread geschlossen wird und sie machen gleich einen neuen auf, wo sie die Schließung thematisieren, ist es durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Die Spieler wurden aber aufgrund der Frage, warum ihre Anfragen in Bezug zu den Affenjungs gelöscht wurden, gebannt von den CM´s und das ist nicht in Ordnung, Es sei denn blizz hard grad paar Serverprobleme und muss eben paar Spieler loswerden XD


Weist du das genau, oder haben sich die Spieler im Ton bei ihrer Anfrage vergriffen?
Ich glaube mal nicht das Vaneck oder einer seiner Kollegen, nur auf Grund einer simplen nachfrage einfach mal so bannen. Das Tema hat viel Emotionen aufgewirbelt da vergreift man sich schnell im Ton, und auch hier ist es Auslegungssachen wann jemand zu weit geht, und wenn zig Threads dazu zugemüllt werden kann auch ein CM mal schlechte Laune haben.


----------



## Marthuk (13. Dezember 2007)

Slinia schrieb:


> In dem Sinne wie sie es da schreiben ja. Aber ich meinte ja man kann es umgehen. Angebot: "1 Abend mit den Affenjungs." Jeder weiss um was es geht, aber es steht nirgens. Das wurde schon sehr breit diskutiert. Zeit darfst du verkaufen und wenn nirgends steht was du da tust, dann kann dir niemand was nachweisen. Ob du die dann in WoW verbringst (verbotenerweise) steht in dem Falle der Affenjungs zwar aber sie können es wie gesagt auch abwandeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es geht nicht um die frage ob man das nachweisen kann.
kar können die das machen ohne das blizz davon was mitbekommt.

aber verboten bleibt es trotzdem


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> aber verboten bleibt es trotzdem


Bewirb dich in der Rechtsabteilung von Blizz, die suchen bestimmt noch einen guten Juristen damit sie der Affenbande das auch nachweisen können.


----------



## tobimobi1111 (13. Dezember 2007)

Wens interessiert...... finde die Idee gut Kellerkinder abzuzocken.
Nur weil ihr nicht auf die Idee gekommen seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kann man ja bald auch Affenjungs- Accounts kaufen.


----------



## Sammies (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich weis gar net was das alles noch soll ?
Blizz hat diese Beitrag schon längst gelöscht und ihr kriegt euch noch weiter an die Köppe........
Macht endlich diesen Thread dicht


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Sammies schrieb:


> Ich weis gar net was das alles noch soll ?
> Blizz hat diese Beitrag schon längst gelöscht und ihr kriegt euch noch weiter an die Köppe........
> Macht endlich diesen Thread dicht


Das scheint ja das Problem zu sein. Blizz hat zwar die Beiträge gelöscht aber nicht die Affenjungs, was wohl viele lieber gesehen hätten. Kann ich sogar verstehen.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Bewirb dich in der Rechtsabteilung von Blizz, die suchen bestimmt noch einen guten Juristen damit sie der Affenbande das auch nachweisen können.



Das bezweifel ich allerdings, denn ansich benötigen sie ja keinen Grund um das Abo mit ihnen auslaufen zu lassen, lediglich für einen Bann bräuchten sie einen Grund.


----------



## Slinia (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> es geht nicht um die frage ob man das nachweisen kann.
> kar können die das machen ohne das blizz davon was mitbekommt.
> 
> aber verboten bleibt es trotzdem



Willst es glaube ich einfach nicht wahrhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeit verkaufen ist eben nicht verboten und ich rede nur von dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich allerdings, denn ansich benötigen sie ja keinen Grund um das Abo mit ihnen auslaufen zu lassen, lediglich für einen Bann bräuchten sie einen Grund.


Den haben sie doch laut Marthuk, der schreibt doch es ist verboten, und wenn er es schreibt muss Blizz das doch Akzeptieren.


----------



## Kaladial (13. Dezember 2007)

oh man is der thread noch immer nicht tot?

meine güte lasst die doch machen was sie wollen wenns blizz stört wird blizz was gegen machen wenn net dann net... fertig


----------



## Rabenbunt (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Ich denke mal so lange Blizz selbst nicht reagiert, und das haben sie eben nicht, haben die Affenjungs recht mit dem was sie tun, was ja auch jeder andere dann machen kann. Wäre ja auch ziemlich Sinfrei denen das zu erlauben und anderen Gilden nicht, denn blizz weis mit sicherheit von dme Angebot. gibt ja schlieslich in etlichen Foren wohl kein anderes Thema mehr.
> 
> Mit Rabenbunt hier diskutiere ich lieber weiter als mit einer solchen Argumentation die du bringst. Der scheint zumindest zu wissen von was er hier schreibt. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das er Jurist ist und von daher schreibt selbst er das es sehr schwammig ist, was ich in dem Fall auch denke, nur mit dem Unterschied das ich sage solange Blizz nichts tut, und das wird Blizz auch nicht, sind alle die Gilden die es gleich tun im Recht.



Danke für die lieben Worte, auch wenn ich eine "Sie" bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich bin noch keine Volljuristin, daher kann ich nicht mit dem umfassenden Wissen eines Anwaltes, Richters etc. aufwarten. Ich sage daher nur, wie ich die Dinge aufgrund meines bisherigen Studiums sehe.
Die AGB's sind recht schwammig, was Blizzard aber mit Sicherheit selbst weiß. Virtuellen Inhalt zu schützen ist schwierig, daher sind die Formulierung wohl auch absichtlicht recht ausufernd und können ausgelegt werden.

Auch Verfügungsbeschränkungs-Klauseln sind mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen, da diese nur gerechtfertigt sind, wenn schützenswerte Interessen für eine solche Beschränkung ersichtlich sind. Das müsste Blizzard aber auch erst einmal beweisen, was nicht einfach ist, denn der Verdacht der unangemessenen Benachteilung ist hoch.
Alles in allem: Schwierig.


----------



## Salanea (13. Dezember 2007)

mal abgesehen davon, dass es eigentlich laut AGB verboten ist....

Bei EQ2 kann man auch items für RL Geld kaufen wenn man will und das sogar von Sony selbst...und es funktioniert...

Blizzard hat halt das Problem, dass die Gesetzeslage hier in Deutschland z.B. das anders sieht..hier ist es nicht verboten und genau das ist das Problem...Blizzard kommt in die Beweispflicht und das ist nicht einfach für die Leutchens da oben.

Ich finds auch nicht gut...nicht weil ich neidisch bin oder so..ich bin Casual gamer wegen RL und ich werd den BT nie von innen sehen ICH sage mir ok dumm gelaufen is halt so dann eben nicht...andere wollen sich das nicht nehmen lassen und solange Blizzard da nichts eindeutig regeln kann ( per Gesetz z.B.) wirds immer wieder sowas geben....leider.

Ich bewundere die Leute, die sich aufreiben um das zu schaffen ich finds toll, wenn eine Gilde solche Raids erfolgreich meistert und damit den Content optimal ausspielen kann...ich kanns nicht...schade irgendwie^^


----------



## gnomen-krieger (13. Dezember 2007)

Marthuk schrieb:


> es geht nicht um die frage ob man das nachweisen kann.
> kar können die das machen ohne das blizz davon was mitbekommt.
> 
> aber verboten bleibt es trotzdem



was bleibt verboten? Wenn man etwas nicht nachweisen kann, kann man es auch nicht verboten sein. Du sagst es ist verboten, weil du glaubst zu wissen.

Aber Hallo erstmal

also was ich hier teilweise so gelesen habe ist schon erstaunlich. Ich möchte mich hier auf keine Seite stellen und sagen das dürfen die, oder das dürfen die nicht. 

Viele reden hier von Neid. Ich denke bei den einen ist es Neid (wahrscheinlich überlegen sie grad, welches Item sie an ihren Freund verkaufen), bei anderen wird es nur eine Meinung sein.

Solche Kommentare wie sind echt witzig:

_"Blizzard kann die nicht bannen, weil die den Leuten nichts nachweisen kann"_

Blizzard kann. Ob da was ist oder nicht. Sie können auch sagen, nachher gibts kein WOW mehr.

Illegal oder nicht? Wo hört legal auf und wo fängt illegal an? Diese Frage kann hier nicht wirklich einer beantworten.

Das lustigste war aber der Kommentar hier.



KlausIV schrieb:


> Man lest ihr die AGBs auch mal oder informiert euch wenigstens bevor ihr hier 2 zeiler fabriziert?
> 
> Ich zitiere hier mal aus dem Thread
> 
> ...



diese Person hat doch eigentlich genau den wichtigsten Auszug hier gepostet und dann kommt so ein sinnloser Text dazu. Was genau lesen wir denn hier??? Wer einen kommerziellen Zweck verfolgt, gegen die AGB´s verstößt? FALSCH, das steht da nicht!!



KlausIV schrieb:


> (ii) ohne die vorherige ausdrückliche schriftliche Genehmigung von Blizzard Entertainment....



das steht da. Sagt mir jetzt doch mal bitte einer, ob Blizzard vielleicht nicht vorher gefragt worden ist und die das OK gegeben haben. Viele posten hier irgendwas, weil er glaubt, das er glaubt was zu wissen, aber keiner weiß, was bei Blizzard intern vor sich geht. 

Frage Bann oder nicht Bann?

Ein dickes JA von mir. 
Bann für die Leute, die das Unternehmen schlecht machen oder hetzen. Post werden natürlich gelöscht, bei dem Müll der da von sich gegeben wird (und das ohne Hintergrundwissen).

So, das war es von meiner Seite aus. Ich weiß, viele werden diese Zeilen nicht verstehen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Rechtsfrage ist auch irrelevant, weil Blizz keinen Grund brauch um den Acc zu kündigen.


Blizz weiss bescheid (können Sie kaum übersehen haben), tut nix, also tolerieren sie das. Problem erledigt, nächstes Thema.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Den haben sie doch laut Marthuk, der schreibt doch es ist verboten, und wenn er es schreibt muss Blizz das doch Akzeptieren.



Wieso müssen sie es akzeptieren? Sie könnten diesen Grund(sollte es denn einer sein) nutzen, nur sie müssen es eben nicht tun. Und als dritter hat man darauf keinen Einfluß, Du kannst es nicht verlangen.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard soll einfach mal Stellung nehmen und sagen: 

Ja es ist regelwiedrig, wir werden dagegen vorgehen

Nein es ist nicht Regelwiedrig (ihr dürft das gerne alle machen)

Wir wiessen das selbst nicht, und prüfen das gerade.

Aber dieses sich nicht äußern ist so ein: Naja wir sagen dazu nix, weil öhhm, naja, wird eventuell seine Richtigkeit haben, nur wir wollen nicht, daß ihr das auch wisst, oder naja eigentlich isses nicht toll, aber einige von uns mögen die Affenjungs schon recht gerne und wollen sie ungern bannen.

Einfach mal ne klare nicht um den heißen Brei herumgedrückte Aussage wie die, die sie bisher abgegeben haben, das sie Laut ABG´s nich in der Hand haben, denn das sagt mir nicht, ob Blizzard diese Verhalten dulden möchte oder nicht, sondern nur, daß sies dulden müssen!


----------



## Salanea (13. Dezember 2007)

Gnomen-Krieger hat recht: wisst ihr ob Blizzard nicht vielleicht gefragt wurde? das genehmigt hat?
von dieser warte hatte ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet...könnte durchaus sein, dass Blizzard das toleriert...
man behält dadurch zahlende Kunden ...und Geld regiert ja bekanntlich die Welt ingame und auch RL

Ist aber nur mein Gedankengang keine Unterstellung oder Feststellung. Aber es liegt im Rahmen des möglichen, dass es so eine stilles abkommen sein könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Blizzard soll einfach mal Stellung nehmen und sagen:
> Ja es ist regelwiedrig, wir werden dagegen vorgehen
> Nein es ist nicht Regelwiedrig (ihr dürft das gerne alle machen)
> Wir wiessen das selbst nicht, und prüfen das gerade.



Warum sollten Sie das? Egal was Sie sagen, es würde die Gemüter nur noch mehr erregen, Sie machen das schon völlig richtig.

Und ehrlich gesagt es geht die Spieler auch nen feuchten sch... an, ob Sie dagegen vorgehen. Ist genauso wie wenn man nen Spammer oder Botter meldet. Sie nehmen es zur Kenntnis und entscheiden, aber Sie werden nicht jede Entscheidung an die grosse Glocke hängen oder auch noch rechtfertigen.



Grimmrog schrieb:


> Aber dieses sich nicht äußern ist so ein: Naja wir sagen dazu nix, weil öhhm, naja, wird eventuell seine Richtigkeit haben, nur wir wollen nicht, daß ihr das auch wisst, oder naja eigentlich isses nicht toll, aber einige von uns mögen die Affenjungs schon recht gerne und wollen sie ungern bannen.



Das nicht äussern sagt dir, das Sie diesen Fall nicht mit dir diskutieren werden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Blizzard soll einfach mal Stellung nehmen und sagen:
> 
> Ja es ist regelwiedrig, wir werden dagegen vorgehen
> 
> ...


Warum soll Blizz dazu Stellung nehmen? 
Es ist docheigentlich ganz einfach, da die Affenjungs das ganze immernoch anbieten, und nicht verwarnt wurden, oder sonst was, ist es wohl nicht so das Bliz was dagegen hat.
Und Blizz muss sich doch auch nicht dafür Rechtvertigen. Das Fass hier wird von der Comunity aufgemacht und gefüllt. Ok ist ja noch das jeder seine Meinung dazu hat und die mehr oder weniger argumentativ zum besten gibt. Aber Illegalität zu unterstellen oder zu behaupten es ist Verboten oder auch nicht kann hier doch niemand. Verboten ist es erst dann wenn Blizz einen Schlusstrich zieht, das haben sie aber nicht. Also ist der Umkehrschluss es ist erlaubt, und ob legal oder nicht ist doch nicht wirklich die Frage niemand handelt hier kriminell.
Folglich bringt es in keinem der Foren noch was sich darüber auszulassen, Blizz hat es doch längst entschieden, und um ihre Foren nicht weiter zumüllen zu lassen haben sie auch entschieden alles dazu zu löschen. Buffed könnte das auch tun, das würde aber nichts an allem anderen ändern -> die Affenjungs gibts immernoch, sie bieten immernoch ihren Service an mit ihen zu Raiden, und das muss eigentlich reichen. Sicher muss es nicht jedem gefallen, aber je länger dieser Thread und alle anderen in den Foren weiter ausgeschlachted wird, werden die Sponsoren der Affenjungs Werbung haben und die Affenjungs daran verdienen. Was wiederum alle andren Erfolgsgilden auch tun, also verdienen diese an WoW und mit WoW Geld, was wiederum Komerz ist. Damit währe eine früher Frage von Marthuk an mich jetzt auch beantwortet.

@Gronwell
Vergiss die Sache einfach, du hast das was ich meine nicht verstanden oder willst nicht, ist auch egal weil es nicht wirklich an dich ging.


----------



## Irmeli (13. Dezember 2007)

Porte dich von A nach B für 20G --> rauswerfen!
Ziehe dich dich Inze Z --> rauswerfen!
Affenjungs --> rauswerfen!
alle die in diesen Thread schreiben --> rauswerfen!
Thread --> rauswerfen!

Das wars!


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Porte dich von A nach B für 20G --> rauswerfen!
> Ziehe dich dich Inze Z --> rauswerfen!
> Affenjungs --> rauswerfen!
> alle die in diesen Thread schreiben --> rauswerfen!
> ...




Das wärst dann auch Du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Weed (13. Dezember 2007)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  supper idee!! ich finds genial!
sind doch nur neidisch weil sie nich auf die idee gekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar ich würd nie dafür bezahlen.. wobei^^ hmm mal konto checken^^
Rofl^^


----------



## Irmeli (13. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Das wärst dann auch Du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher, dann hätten meine Twinks auf den Zweitacc. endlich wieder freie Bahn auf dem Server^^


----------



## Lokibu (13. Dezember 2007)

Mal abgesehen davon ob das rechtens ist was die da machen, ist das was die Threadstarter machen die reinste Werbung für die Jungs. Im Real mag negative Mundpropaganda ja schädigend sein, allerdings nicht im I-Net. Besonders bei Online-Spiele ist es ja so, dass viele sich einen Vorteil verschaffen wollen, denen kommen solche Threads gerade recht. Ich persönlich habe noch nie was von dieser Gilde gehört, erst durch diesen Thread weiss ich jetzt, dass sowas auch angeboten wird und nicht nur Goldhandel. 

Im Gegensatz zum Goldhandel finden hier sogar sehr viele, dass es nicht gegen die Regel verstößt, sodass die schwachen Gemüter erst recht das Angebot ausprobieren werden.

Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen ob er für ein Spiel noch mehr Geld ausgibt als die monatlichen Kosten. 

Hätte ich damals mit meinem kleinen Internet Homepage-Service auch jemanden gefunden, der in Foren negative Werbung für mich macht, wäre ich jetzt reich *gg*

Ich will damit jedem sagen, der das Thema hier versucht negativ weiterzuführen nur dazu beiträgt, dass der Thread oben bleibt und damit die Affenjungs eine Chance haben mehr Kunden zu erhalten. Natürlich nur vorausgesetzt, dass deren Angebot auch wirklich ernst gemeint ist.

Deshalb lege ich euch das Moto des Tages nahe: Erst denken, dann schreiben.

P.S. Gefundene Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich will damit jedem sagen, der das Thema hier versucht negativ weiterzuführen nur dazu beiträgt, dass der Thread oben bleibt und damit die Affenjungs eine Chance haben mehr Kunden zu erhalten. Natürlich nur vorausgesetzt, dass deren Angebot auch wirklich ernst gemeint ist.
> 
> Deshalb lege ich euch das Moto des Tages nahe: Erst denken, dann schreiben.


Hm, und mit Deinem Post hast Du ebenfalls dafür gesogt, daß der Thread wieder nach oben wanderte.
Somit gilst Du wohl zu den Unterstützern der Affenjungs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, und mit Deinem Post hast Du ebenfalls dafür gesogt, daß der Thread wieder nach oben wanderte.
> Somit gilst Du wohl zu den Unterstützern der Affenjungs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast das mit deinen post auch gemacht.. und ich eben gerade auch.... ja ich weiß.... aber Lokibu hat recht.. naja eigentlich wir in den ganzen forum nur blöde rumgespammt und die meisten lesen sich nur die letzte seite durhc und schreiben dann was was z.b.2 seiten vorher war....

ooooooooohhhhhh jetz kommen wieder diese stimmen wenn es dir hier cniht gefät dann geh wo anders hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamnophis (13. Dezember 2007)

Es ist traurig das es hier Menschen gibt die einfach nicht verstehen wollen worum es in den AGB geht, wenn da steht "komerzielle Nutzung von Spielinhalten".

Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen:

*Das verdienen von Geld mit WoW ist eben NICHT verboten*, solang es innerhalb des zugestandenen Nutzungsrechtes stattfindet.

Das zugestandene Nutzungsrecht ist in diesem Falle das spielen von World of Warcraft mit einem legalen Account.

Jedes Arenateam, welches einen Sponsor hat, wäre ansonsten ebenso illegal, denn auch sie verdienen Geld indem sie WoW spielen.

Der fette Unterschied ist: Verdiene ich Geld durch das spielen (erlaubt) oder durch den Verkauf eines Spielergebnisses (verboten)?

Goldfarmer verkaufen ein Spielergebnis: Das Gold!
Levelservices verkaufen ein Spielergebnis: Den bestimmten Level.
Itemverkäufer verkaufen ein Spielergebnis: Das Item!


Die Affenjungs verkaufen: Die Möglichkeit selber mit dem eigenen Account in der Instanz mit den Affenjungs zu spielen. Dabei werden keine Ergebnisse verkauft: Was droppt ist Zufall, wie bei jedem anderen spielen auch. Sie garantieren eben nicht ein T-Item oder eine bestimmte Summe Gold.

*Genauso dürfen sich die Affenjungs von einem Sponsor bezahlen lassen, dass irgendwelche Fans auf ner Messe nen Liveraid anschauen dürfen. Und wenn die sagen für 50 Euro kannst du bei uns Mitglied werden und an nem Raid teilnehmen, dann ist das völlig legal, den die Mitgliedschaft in der Gilde geht Blizzard nullinger an, die kann verkauft, verschenkt oder verlost werden wie man will.*

Eines noch:
Das Zitat aus den Benutzerregeln, das einige Posts vorher gepostet wurde, war nicht ganz vollständig:
Der Textauszug steht in den Benutzungsregeln (beim Start des Spieles anwählbar) ganz eindeutig unter der Überschrift:

*9. Verkauf von Gegenständen*


----------



## Groth (13. Dezember 2007)

Ey, dieses schwachsinniges Thema is btw wieder so typisch Deutschland.
Alle Leute die hier wegen sonem Firlefanz rumheulen, sind absolut geisteskrank + Brett vorm Kopf...
Mal ehrlich: Habt ihr nichts besseres zutun, als euch über sonen scheiß aufzuregen und das auch nur, weil ihr neidisch seid? echt mal, fasst euch mal an den Kopf und denkt drüber nach....

"Mimimi, so geht das aber nicht, die AGB  verbietet das...."

Wenn ich sowas les bekomm ich das kotzen, ganz ehrlich!

naja, zum glück bin ich ausgewandert und muss niemehr eine von euch hackfressen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olazoil (13. Dezember 2007)

das gibt es auf unserem server auch (frostmourne) aber nur gegen ingame gold.. ein run, kannst du sogar mit vorquest und so kaufen kostet glaub rund 10K gold... ich glaub du musst vorher sagen was du willst.. t5 / t6 ...


----------



## Crunky (13. Dezember 2007)

Hunt74 schrieb:


> http://www.fatfoogoo.com/PersonalShop/?x=P...UoEQ2WRhGFMxvMQ
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01921&sid=3
> 
> Warum wird da nix unternommen ?




Sind dumme Spinner  hat mit neid nix zu tun wollten damals für AQ event 10 000 gold haben für den GonG

Alles was mit leistung gegen Geld zu tun hat ist verboten bei WoW deswegen  scheut euch nicht macht Screenshots und ab zu Blizzard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn ihr im Spiel Bots sieht melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer wegkuckt hat verloren.


----------



## suppaRichie (13. Dezember 2007)

Groth schrieb:


> Ey, dieses schwachsinniges Thema is btw wieder so typisch Deutschland.
> Alle Leute die hier wegen sonem Firlefanz rumheulen, sind absolut geisteskrank + Brett vorm Kopf...
> Mal ehrlich: Habt ihr nichts besseres zutun, als euch über sonen scheiß aufzuregen und das auch nur, weil ihr neidisch seid? echt mal, fasst euch mal an den Kopf und denkt drüber nach....
> 
> ...


Und fafür haste jetzt auch noch deinen aller ersten Beitrag verschwendet, jetzt bin aber zu tiefst betroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



olazoil schrieb:


> das gibt es auf unserem server auch (frostmourne) aber nur gegen ingame gold.. ein run, kannst du sogar mit vorquest und so kaufen kostet glaub rund 10K gold... ich glaub du musst vorher sagen was du willst.. t5 / t6 ...


Na dann auf such dir bei Ebay den günstigsten Goldverkäufer und dann auf T6 mit allem drum und dran, und das für 10k Gold


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

Groth schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Habt ihr nichts besseres zutun, als euch über sonen scheiß aufzuregen
> [...]
> Wenn ich sowas les bekomm ich das kotzen, ganz ehrlich!


Und Du hast nichts anderes zu tun, als Dich über diejenigen aufzuregen, die sich aufregen?
Dank mal drüber nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Groth schrieb:


> naja, zum glück bin ich ausgewandert und muss niemehr eine von euch *** sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, ich gleube die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering, daß Du mich schonmal gesehen hast... was auf einen Großteil der Leser zutreffen sollte. Von _wiedersehen_ kann also keine Rede sein.
Von daher konnte ich mir auch ersparen auf den Report-Knopf zu drücken, denn da Du uns noch nie gesehen hast, kann das auch keine Beleidigung gewesen sein. Wenn dann nur denen gegenüber, die Du schonmal gesehen hast.


----------



## Cones (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube dieser Thread sollte langsam geschlossen werden. Nicht um sonst hat das Blizzard in seinen Foren auch getan (oder sogar gelöscht).

Ich meine um sich Schimpfwörter an den Kopf zu werfen ist kein Thread da und die Sache kommt auch zu keinem wirklichen Schluss.

Zudem kann man dies hier nicht mehr eine Diskusion nennen.


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Dezember 2007)

Crunky schrieb:


> Sind dumme Spinner  hat mit neid nix zu tun wollten damals für AQ event 10 000 gold haben für den GonG
> 
> Alles was mit leistung gegen Geld zu tun hat ist verboten bei WoW deswegen  scheut euch nicht macht Screenshots und ab zu Blizzard
> 
> ...




Wenn du halwegs aufgeklärt wärst, wüsstest du auch das das Gold nie geflossen ist und ich kann mich noch vage daran erinnern das es auch eine andere Summe war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teg (14. Dezember 2007)

hab mir mal die seite angeschaut und ich weiss nicht ob das niemandem auffällt, weil sich alle nur über die affenjungs unterhalten, aber da gibt es ja auch anderes zu ersteigern (items etc.) als nur die dienstleistungen der affenjungs....

in diesem zusammenhang macht das schweigen blizzards zu diesem thema noch weniger sinn, was meint ihr?


----------



## clooney (4. August 2008)

Teg schrieb:


> hab mir mal die seite angeschaut und ich weiss nicht ob das niemandem auffällt, weil sich alle nur über die affenjungs unterhalten, aber da gibt es ja auch anderes zu ersteigern (items etc.) als nur die dienstleistungen der affenjungs....
> 
> in diesem zusammenhang macht das schweigen blizzards zu diesem thema noch weniger sinn, was meint ihr?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

clooney schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat!


...außer nekromant zu sein


----------



## Rafael7 (4. August 2008)

clooney schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat!



hast trozdem kein grund einen verstaubten thread neu raus zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die links gehen alle ned mehr.


----------



## luXz (4. August 2008)

Also beim blizz steht da "nod found" genau wie beim oberen link

Edit: grad das datum angeschaut^^ bissl alt


----------



## BaLR0g (4. August 2008)

Warum grabt ihr überhaupt 8 Monate alte Themen wieder aus?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Warum grabt ihr überhaupt 8 Monate alte Themen wieder aus?


IHR??? das war 1!!!


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2008)

Rafael7 schrieb:


> hast trozdem kein grund einen verstaubten thread neu raus zu holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



RISCHTÖÖG!

FLAME FLAME FLAME!!!111Einsdrölf

Ironie off:

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt cool, sich mit einem Spiel Geld zu verdienen. Ich mein eBay=>Acc verkaufen find ich da deutlich unlustiger. Und die armen Chinafarmer natürlich auch. Aber ich find das von den Affenjungs nicht schlimm...Lustige Idee jedenfalls


----------



## Deathpenner (4. August 2008)

Also ich finde das auch nicht schlimm mich regen die gold vk mehr auf solang sie nicht die channel voll posten hab ich kein problelem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (4. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> RISCHTÖÖG!
> 
> FLAME FLAME FLAME!!!111Einsdrölf



Lasst uns Bananensammeln und werfen gehen.

Zu alt der thread und ich bin fan der Affenjungs....aber bei mir bitte Kirschen und Orangen werfen, Erdbären gehen auch.


----------



## razaros (4. August 2008)

Naja für gold ok... aber für echtes geld ahm lol?! x)


----------



## Spichty (4. August 2008)

Verboten ist es nicht aber mir wär das peinlich wenn ich mir nen Tag in der Gilde erkaufen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (4. August 2008)

Naja, sie verkaufen ja kein Gold, sondern Dienstleistungen, über die Blizzard mehr oder weniger keine Rechte hat. Die haben ja das Recht Leute in die Gilde oder in ihre Raids einzuladen, egal ob sie dafür bezahlt wurden oder nicht. Würden sie Items oder Gold für echtes Geld verkaufen, wäre das was anderes, denn dann würden sie mit Blizzars Eigentum handeln, Dienstleistungen wie die ihren sind aber vollkommen legal.


----------



## Healguard (5. August 2008)

Die Affenjungs machen noch viel mehr, als nur bt für Geld zu ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ich mich häufig auf diversen WoW-Fansiten informiere ist mir doch eine Info unter die Augen gekommen, wo geschrieben steht, dass ein Porno-Video der online ist, dass der ober Affenjunge höchstpersönlich eingestellt hat- in der beschreibung steht der freundliche Satz: "she just got a zul´aman bear".
Das Mädel in dem Video soll am Ende auf sagen "ein gruß noch an die Affenjungs auf dem Server Frostwolf, ganz besondere Grüße an "[Jetzt kommen ein paar Namen von denen]"". Jetzt fragt mich aber nicht wo das zu sehen ist, ich habe das Video nicht selbst angeschaut.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. August 2008)

/closed weil uraltthread


----------

